# Una storia già vista



## Non Registrato (8 Novembre 2011)

*Una storia già vista*

Ciao a tutti... è un pò che leggo le vostre storie per trovare spunti interessanti per la mia vicenda e per non sentirmi la sola ad affrontare tutto ciò ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di scrivere. Sono una ragazza di 22 anni, fidanzata da 3 e mezzo e da 6 mesi ho una relazione con un uomo sposato di 34 anni. Relazione iniziata come grande storia d'amore con tante promesse da parte sua, lunghi discorsi sull'amore ecc, come se avesse trovato davvero la donna della sua vita e pian piano andata sempre più scemando. Probabilmente lui ha aperto gli occhi e si è reso conto dell'errore che stava facendo ma perlopiù penso che fosse stato solo uno sfizio da parte sua che si è voluto togliere, niente di piu. Potete immaginare come questa cosa mi roda terribilmente, mi sono sentita usata e la cosa mi umilia quotidianamente perchè lui vuole che ci continuiamo a sentire e quando riesce anche a vederci, ma senza troppi problemi diciamo. Sicuramente gli piace sentirsi considerato ma non vuole rischiare piu di tanto. La cosa peggiore è che io sono consapevole di tutto ciò, giuro che sia l'ultima volta che mi sono fatta trattare cosi ma il giorno dopo, quando lui torna a farsi sentire, ricasco... e non perchè davvero io lo ami ma perchè mi piace sentirmi desiderata e considerata. Sono attratta da altri ragazzi perchè non sono soddisfatta della mia relazione con il mio fidanzato.... non mi sento apprezzata e considerata lavorando tutto il giorno, sessualmente non credo sia il massimo però so che ci tiene a me e davvero mi vuole bene.... ma tutto cio mi fa riflettere: se ora è cosi come posso passare tutta la mia vita con lui? Naturalmente la risposta piu ovvia è lascialo.... ma io sono ancora piu ovvia dicendo che ho paura di rimanere sola e sono sempre in attesa di qualcuno che mi voglia ugualmente bene come lui ma con cui starci davvero bene.... tutti mi dicono che non sono mai contenta, che sono viziata ma io so che non è questo quello che voglio ma allo stesso tempo non mi sento abbastanza forte per lasciarlo e vivere la mia vita a pieno... non mi piaccio e non mi sento sicura di me stessa.... credo che sarebbe piuu giusto fare un percorso prima su di me!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Novembre 2011)

più giusto o meno che sia, intanto inizia... se non inizi non arrivi da nessuna parte...

Concordo con tutto quello che ti dicono i tuoi amici, ma almeno sai già che non puoi stare col tuo ragazzo tutta la vita... 
Cmq, sappi che alla tua età stare da sole è belissimo.. sai quante attenzioni e considerazioni e avventure e grandi amori di qualche mese ti stai perdendo in una coppia che non fa per te?


----------



## Daniele (8 Novembre 2011)

Da quanto hai scritto, si i tuoi amici hanno ragione, sei una viziata del cazzo come tanti ragazzini, che ci puoi fare, continua pure e impara a perire sotto quelli come me che di anni ne hanno più di 30 e ti faranno sempre fare quello che vogliono, sia in amore come nel lavoro, grazie di esistere, mi fai sentire un Dio, io che mi sento una merda per colpa di una bella ragazza come te.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Sai quando vedo una ventenne dietro a un 30+enne (sposato per giunta), io penso che sia la ventenne che non abbia ben chiaro cosa farà da grande.

Hai detto che rodi e che vuoi sentirti desiderata. 

E' perchè tu vuoi avere l'ultima parola con un uomo, non perchè gli vuoi bene...

PS: se tutti ti dicono che sei viziata... beh, lo sei. Perchè ti dovrebbero prendere per il culo?


----------



## tesla (8 Novembre 2011)

più che altro è inquietante la parte relativa ai grandi discorsi sull'amore, è raccapricciante vedere quanti pesci cadano nella rete dell'arte oratoria.
una sveltina, un discorso sui massimi sistemi amorosi, però vediamoci il meno possibile, giusto per fare la sveltina di cui sopra e poi via tesoro ci si vede fra una decina di giorni.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> più che altro è inquietante la parte relativa ai grandi discorsi sull'amore, è raccapricciante vedere quanti pesci cadano nella rete dell'arte oratoria.
> una sveltina, un discorso sui massimi sistemi amorosi, però vediamoci il meno possibile, giusto per fare la sveltina di cui sopra e poi via tesoro ci si vede fra una decina di giorni.


Beh ognuno di noi ha sempre buone ragioni per credere a idee false.
Sai com'è?
Fa piacere pensarla o crederla in un certo modo eh?
Finchè dura...


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

*Complimenti!*

CHI BEN COMINCIA E' A META' DELL'OPERA.


Mari'


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Novembre 2011)

Ciao!

Le ragazze come te sono utili come gli scopini e due volte più igieniche!

Se consideriamo un attimo che quando l'uomo medio ha qualcosa di cui liberarsi deve pagare l'imposta per i rifiuti solidi urbani ed insozzare una parte del bellissimo nostro paese con un mucchio di sporcizia, le fanciulle come te, che liberano gratuitamente dalla differenziata organica endogena anche le gonadi più voluminose, sono un toccasana per gli squattrinati, i commercialisti e i giostrai.

Il percorso su di te di certo lo devi lastricare con robusti sapietrini affinchè possa resistere anche agli scarponi chiodati, ai trampoli ed ai cingolati leggeri con cui i numerosi avventori del tuo pube si affolleranno a parcheggiarti addosso.

E non mangiare le fave che contengono le anime dei defunti!

Ciao!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Le ragazze come te sono utili come gli scopini e due volte più igieniche!
> 
> ...


però le fave sono buone!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Forse sono l'unico cibo che mi da conati di vomito. Davvero.

Il purè di fave, solo a scriverlo mi da l'effetto dell'acido citrico sulla lingua.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> però le fave sono buone!


Sarà per questo che i legumi piacciono tanto alle anime defunte e i non legumi alle anime generose...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sarà per questo che i legumi piacciono tanto alle anime defunte e i non legumi alle anime generose...



quindi sono un'anima defunta?


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

*Andiamoci piano eh ...*

La nostra nuova amica ha Solo una scusante dalla sua perte, E' maledettamente e benedettamente GIOVANE.

Speriamo che queste esperienze la fanno crescere  e che ne esca illesa, sana.


Alla giuventu' si deve perdonare e, 22 anni sono pochi ...


Mari'.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> quindi sono un'anima defunta?


La tua katana batterà facilmente la falce della nera signora in uno scontro all'arma bianca, rendendo te immortale e lei doppiamente deceduta.

E poi la tua anima è al titanio...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La tua katana batterà facilmente la falce della nera signora in uno scontro all'arma bianca, rendendo te immortale e lei doppiamente deceduta.
> 
> E poi la tua anima è al titanio...



madonna quanto ti adoro!!!!!!!!



(ma l'anima al titanio è una cosa bella?)


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> madonna quanto ti adoro!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (ma l'anima al titanio è una cosa bella?)


Beh, Wolverine solo per quello è amato come un dio...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, Wolverine solo per quello è amato come un dio...


ah ecco, bene!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Ah, no, quello è l'adamantio (che non esiste)...

Mi era venuto il dubbio.


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> madonna quanto ti adoro!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (ma l'anima al titanio è una cosa bella?)




ahahah ... io c'ho il femore al titanio, fresco fresco


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> Speriamo che queste esperienze la fanno crescere  e che ne esca illesa, sana.


E ricevere un piccola ed innocua lavata di testa in un bonario forum non è forse una bella esperienza?

Non si rischia di rovinare nessuna famiglia, di rendere nessuno come Daniele, nè di contrarre la sifilide...

Sopravviverà...


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E ricevere un piccola ed innocua lavata di testa in un bonario forum non è forse una bella esperienza?
> 
> Non si rischia di rovinare nessuna famiglia, di rendere nessuno come Daniele, nè di contrarre la sifilide...
> 
> Sopravviverà...


"Sopravvivera' " e' una domanda o una affermazione?


Dai Ra-barbaro, e' giovane


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> (ma l'anima al titanio è una cosa bella?)


Se qualcuno te la vuole straziare, sì...

Anche nel femore fa la sua bella figura però... per chi ha sceso un milione di scale...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> "Sopravvivera' " e' una domanda o una affermazione?
> 
> 
> Dai Ra-barbaro, e' giovane


Quasi una certezza, direi!


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quasi una certezza, direi!



Vediamo cosa racconta.


----------



## Daniele (8 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> La nostra nuova amica ha Solo una scusante dalla sua perte, E' maledettamente e benedettamente GIOVANE.
> 
> Speriamo che queste esperienze la fanno crescere  e che ne esca illesa, sana.
> 
> ...


Ti ricordo che la mia ex di anni ne aveva 20 e non sono daccordo, i 22 anni sono 4 sopra i 18, dovrebbe avere una intelligenza superiore ad un bebè! Lei non è scusabile e deve essere condannabile come un adulto, quindi quello che ho detto lo ribadisco.


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che la mia ex di anni ne aveva 20 e non sono daccordo, i 22 anni sono 4 sopra i 18, dovrebbe avere una intelligenza superiore ad un bebè! Lei non è scusabile e deve essere condannabile come un adulto, quindi quello che ho detto lo ribadisco.


Concordo pienamente con te, io a 22 anni ero gia mamma, pero' non siamo tutti uguali a questo mondo, c'e' chi cresce prima e chi MAI  ... ma tu Danie' non hai mai fatto stronzate a 22 anni?


Mari'


----------



## Daniele (8 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente con te, io a 22 anni ero gia mamma, pero' non siamo tutti uguali a questo mondo, c'e' chi cresce prima e chi MAI  ... ma tu Danie' non hai mai fatto stronzate a 22 anni?
> 
> 
> Mari'


Non sugli altri, solitamente se non si hanno genitori pessimi si insegna preso il rispetto degli altri, vorrà dire che questa nuova utente ha genitori al limite del pessimo.


----------



## elena_ (8 Novembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se qualcuno te la vuole straziare, sì...
> 
> Anche nel femore fa la sua bella figura però... per chi ha sceso un milione di scale...


tu sei colto


----------



## kay76 (8 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... è un pò che leggo le vostre storie per trovare spunti interessanti per la mia vicenda e per non sentirmi la sola ad affrontare tutto ciò ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di scrivere. Sono una ragazza di 22 anni, fidanzata da 3 e mezzo e da 6 mesi ho una relazione con un uomo sposato di 34 anni. Relazione iniziata come grande storia d'amore con tante promesse da parte sua, lunghi discorsi sull'amore ecc, come se avesse trovato davvero la donna della sua vita e pian piano andata sempre più scemando. Probabilmente lui ha aperto gli occhi e si è reso conto dell'errore che stava facendo ma perlopiù penso che fosse stato solo uno sfizio da parte sua che si è voluto togliere, niente di piu. Potete immaginare come questa cosa mi roda terribilmente, mi sono sentita usata e la cosa mi umilia quotidianamente perchè lui vuole che ci continuiamo a sentire e quando riesce anche a vederci, ma senza troppi problemi diciamo. Sicuramente gli piace sentirsi considerato ma non vuole rischiare piu di tanto. La cosa peggiore è che io sono consapevole di tutto ciò, giuro che sia l'ultima volta che mi sono fatta trattare cosi ma il giorno dopo, quando lui torna a farsi sentire, ricasco... e non perchè davvero io lo ami ma perchè mi piace sentirmi desiderata e considerata. Sono attratta da altri ragazzi perchè non sono soddisfatta della mia relazione con il mio fidanzato.... non mi sento apprezzata e considerata lavorando tutto il giorno, sessualmente non credo sia il massimo però so che ci tiene a me e davvero mi vuole bene.... ma tutto cio mi fa riflettere: se ora è cosi come posso passare tutta la mia vita con lui? Naturalmente la risposta piu ovvia è lascialo.... ma io sono ancora piu ovvia dicendo che ho paura di rimanere sola e sono sempre in attesa di qualcuno che mi voglia ugualmente bene come lui ma con cui starci davvero bene.... tutti mi dicono che non sono mai contenta, che sono viziata ma io so che non è questo quello che voglio ma allo stesso tempo non mi sento abbastanza forte per lasciarlo e vivere la mia vita a pieno...* non mi piaccio e non mi sento sicura di me stessa.... credo che sarebbe piuu giusto fare un percorso prima su di me*!


Ciao,
sul grassetto ti capisco molto bene.
Per molto tempo mi sono sentita così come tu descrivi, "un brutto anatroccolo", scarsa autostima etc...e quando ti senti così è vero che il fatto di sentirsi considerate da qualcuno TI SEMBRA che possa colmare le insicurezze e il senso di inadeguatezza.
Ma ti assicuro che non sono gli altri che possono colmare o cambiare questo modo di sentirsi (tanto meno un uomo che ti usa e non ti ama per niente).
Devi imparare prima di tutto ad amare te stessa, solo così ti potrai relazionare nel giusto modo con il mondo.
Hai 22 anni sei molto giovane, ma mi sembra che tu abbia chiara la situazione.
Non ami il tuo ragazzo, non ami neanche l'altro, sai che l'altro ti usa e basta.
Ora l'unica cosa da fare è agire coerentemente rispetto a tutte queste cose che sai.
Hai anche capito che devi fare un percorso su di te. Ma lo devi fare DOPO, da sola.
Magari all'inizio sarà un pò dura, perchè il fidanzato che ti vuole bene ti dà sicurezza. Ma questa sicurezza la devi trovare prima di tutto in te stessa. 
A me aiutò molto concentrarmi nello studio, nel lavoro, facevo molto volontariato, uscivo con le mie amiche, giocavo a calcio. Ho dato spazio a me stessa, ai miei interessi, e piano piano ho iniziato a vedermi sotto una nuova luce e a piacermi un pò di più.Da questo devi partire.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Beh, in genere si dice (e lo dicono spesso le donne), che le donne a parità di età sono moooolto più mature degli uomini.

Quindi, diciamo allora che lei è davvero piccola a 22anni? O che ha trovato un uomo maturo equivalente a lei, che sapeva il fatto suo?

(e mo parte la valanga)


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sugli altri, solitamente se non si hanno genitori pessimi si insegna preso il rispetto degli altri, vorrà dire che questa nuova utente ha genitori al limite del pessimo.


Su questo non sono d'accordo ... molte volte si sono viste pessime persone venir fuori da buoni genitori e viceversa, l'educazione in famiglia e' importante, e' basilare ma, non e' tutto.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo ... molte volte si sono viste pessime persone venir fuori da buoni genitori e viceversa, l'educazione in famiglia e' importante, e' basilare ma, non e' tutto.


Conta molto anche in che scuola ti hanno mandato.

Se sei fortunato ad entrare in una classe di bulli e vieni accettato, ne esci uomo. Altrimenti ne esci pecorella.


----------



## kay76 (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Conta molto anche in che scuola ti hanno mandato.
> 
> Se sei fortunato ad entrare in una classe di bulli e vieni accettato, ne esci uomo. Altrimenti ne esci pecorella.


Io spero che i miei figli non siano accettati dai bulli. E anzi proprio per questo li considererei dei gran fighi e non delle pecore.


----------



## Daniele (8 Novembre 2011)

Potrebbe anche essere che i suoi genitori siano persone stupende, il che renderebbe ancora peggio lei. Cosa salta nella testa di una ragazzina cessa il voler fare del male agli altri per sentirsi più bella? Cessa è e cessa rimane, non è dal numero di uomini che una donna si è scopata che da un valore se non è cessa, in fondo gli uomini a volte per una scopata facile vanno anche con donne che sono da sacchetto sula testa (citazione di Nip/Tuc per chi l'ha visto). Basta, una donna è bella se è bella, non centra un cavolo quanti uomini si fa, conosco bele ragazze che si sono sposate giovani con il loro fidanzato storico, conosco cessone che si sono fatte scopare da una mandria di bufali impazziti, non è il metro, se questa ragazza vuole contare un poco di più deve imparare a stare sola e da se stessa paritre, ma visto che è viziata mai farà questo percorso e seguirà la via della sifilide.


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

*Dipende*



Andy ha detto:


> Conta molto anche in che scuola ti hanno mandato.
> 
> Se sei fortunato ad entrare in una classe di bulli e vieni accettato, ne esci uomo. Altrimenti ne esci pecorella.


Questo s'impara fin dall'asilo ... i bambini sono crudeli tra di loro molte volte.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io spero che i miei figli non siano accettati dai bulli. E anzi proprio per questo li considererei dei gran fighi e non delle pecore.


Io parlo di bulli non riferendomi ai bulli veri, ma a gente che a 15 anni ha le palle sotto.

Andare in una classe di educande ti fa uscire rimbecillito.

E' come la madre che insegna al figlio: quando vai a casa di un estraneo mi raccomando "buongiorno", sii educato, non toccare nulla... eccc...

Ecco quello cresce pecora.

I genitori che hanno i figli che vanno a casa di altri a fare i cazzi propri, gli istigano perchè cresceranno volendo, non chiedendo.

Io, se avessi un figlio, la prima cosa che gli insegnerei sarebbe: fatti rispettare. Non fare la persona troppo educata, che ti mettono i piedi in testa. Vai a casa degli amici, e tocca, prendi ,rompi, fai quello che cazzo vuoi, ma non metterti all'angolino a fare il gentiluomo.

Oggi lo vediamo tutti i giorni. Nelle scuole un professore non si può più permettere di educare il figlio di un altro: ti vengono a cercare a casa con l'avvocato... e ti pubblicizzano a Striscia la Notizia: ecco l'insegnante infame che si permette a discorrere sul mio adorabile figliolo.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> Questo s'impara fin dall'asilo ... i bambini sono crudeli tra di loro molte volte.


Non sono d'accordo. I bambini sono crudeli perchè sono sinceri.
Gli adulti sono ancora più crudeli, perchè sono falsi.
I bambini non dicono frasi e fanno sorrisi di circostanza, per tramare alle tue spalle. 

Ritornerei a richiamare il film "Society"


----------



## kay76 (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io parlo di bulli non riferendomi ai bulli veri, ma a gente che a 15 anni ha le palle sotto.
> 
> Andare in una classe di educande ti fa uscire rimbecillito.
> 
> ...


Abbiamo un'idea di educazione molto diversa...io sto cercando di fargli capire invece che per essere rispettati e per non farsi mettere i piedi in testa bisogna allenare un muscolo che si chiama cervello.....
Per questo gli ho fatto guardare mille volte "la spada nella roccia" dove Merlino dice a Semola (che infatti poi diventa nientemeno che RE Artù)che il cervello vince i muscoli, che la saggezza è la vera forza etc..etc...e quando lotta con la Maga Magò Merlino vince trasformandosi nell'animaletto più piccolo del mondo....
Guardalo, è educativo anche per gli adulti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Novembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La tua katana batterà facilmente la falce della nera signora in uno scontro all'arma bianca, rendendo te immortale e lei doppiamente deceduta.
> 
> E poi la tua anima è al titanio...


Bellissimo!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Abbiamo un'idea di educazione molto diversa...io sto cercando di fargli capire invece che per essere rispettati e per non farsi mettere i piedi in testa bisogna allenare un muscolo che si chiama cervello.....
> Per questo gli ho fatto guardare mille volte "la spada nella roccia" dove Merlino dice a Semola (che infatti poi diventa nientemeno che RE Artù)che il cervello vince i muscoli, che la saggezza è la vera forza etc..etc...e quando lotta con la Maga Magò Merlino vince trasformandosi nell'animaletto più piccolo del mondo....
> Guardalo, è educativo anche per gli adulti.


Non c'entrano nulla i muscoli con il cervello con quello che volevo dire.

Non ho detto: usiamo i muscoli. Insegnamo a menare.

Farsi rispettare prima che rispettare.

Non perchè sia davvero giusto, ma perchè lì fuori il mondo funziona così. E la miglior arma è l'attacco e non subire passivamente.

Se io insegnassi ad essere buono e bravo, quello mi si suicida a 18 anni, perchè si prende calci in culo a destra e a manca...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io spero che i miei figli non siano accettati dai bulli. E anzi proprio per questo li considererei dei gran fighi e non delle pecore.


Io spero che i tuoi figli entrano dove non ci sono bulli.

Ma se ci sono bulli, che siano accettati da loro. Fare da vittima e cogliere oltre il danno anche la beffa (perché magari i genitori non hanno il coraggio ad intervenire, o se ne fregano altamente), è la cosa peggiore che possa capitare. Meglio bullo che vittima del bullo.


----------



## kay76 (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non c'entrano nulla i muscoli con il cervello con quello che volevo dire.
> 
> Non ho detto: usiamo i muscoli. Insegnamo a menare.
> 
> ...


Bè hai detto che insegneresti a tuo figlio a spaccare le case altrui invece di essere educato così almeno non gli metterebbero i piedi in testa....a me sembra che questo significhi che usando la forza fisica, facendo gli staffottenti, gli arroganti etc si conquista il rispetto degli altri. E che comportarsi bene, essere "buoni" significa subire o essere pecore. non hai detto questo?
 magari ho capito male io.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Bè hai detto che insegneresti a tuo figlio a spaccare le case altrui invece di essere educato così almeno non gli metterebbero i piedi in testa....a me sembra che questo significhi che usando la forza fisica, facendo gli staffottenti, gli arroganti etc si conquista il rispetto degli altri. E che comportarsi bene, essere "buoni" significa subire o essere pecore. non hai detto questo?
> magari ho capito male io.


In senso figurato: non farti problemi se ti additano come maleducato. Pensa a te, e non agli altri.

Una cosa banale: ti chiedono in prestito le tue cose? 
Risposta corretta: No, non voglio. 
Risposta scorretta: No, non posso.


----------



## elena_ (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io parlo di bulli non riferendomi ai bulli veri, ma a gente che a 15 anni ha le palle sotto.
> 
> Andare in una classe di educande ti fa uscire rimbecillito.
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo e non mi voglio rassegnare alla maleducazione. Essere educati non significa farsi mettere i piedi in testa e si può farsi rispettare anche senza essere cafoni o maleducati.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo e non mi voglio rassegnare alla maleducazione. Essere educati non significa farsi mettere i piedi in testa e si può farsi rispettare anche senza essere cafoni o maleducati.


Forse più che di maleducazione io parlerei di opportunismo.

Insegnerei ad essere opportunisti e calcolatori. Per ottenere. Altrimenti ottengono gli altri.

Sto vedendo Ballarò, e stavano parlando della situazione in Grecia, di come la gente ormai ruba e fa la furba alla luce del sole, per tirare avanti.

Ecco, noi stiamo andando lì. Vale la lotta per la sopravvivenza? Ok, lo faccio anche io.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Novembre 2011)

*Ma che cazzo*

Cosa ci fai in questo mondo malato?!!
Torna a giocare con le bambole invece che con i bigoli,hai ventidue e dico ventidue anni,l'eta' della spensieratezza degli amori platonici ma sinceri.
Dici che ti piace sentirti desiderata a ventidue anni ,ma ti rendi conto che a furia di guardare la tv e le puttanate che ti girano attorno sei gia' diventata vecchia!!!
Torna ai cartoni animati (non è ironico)che forse ti insegnano di piu'.

E non è l'unica gente,non è l'unica,la stragrande maggioranza delle giovani ragazzine ragiona cosi',che tristezza :-(


----------



## elena_ (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In senso figurato: non farti problemi se ti additano come maleducato. Pensa a te, e non agli altri.
> 
> Una cosa banale: ti chiedono in prestito le tue cose?
> Risposta corretta: No, non voglio.
> Risposta scorretta: No, non posso.


Allora la questione è: lo faccio perché lo fanno tutti, ergo vige la legge della giungla e chi pecora si fa lupo la mangia
oppure la questione è: mi discosto dalla massa, non faccio parte del gregge, non sono pecora, ergo dico di no ma posso ugualmente farmi rispettare anche senza farmi lupo


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa ci fai in questo mondo malato?!!
> Torna a giocare con le bambole invece che con i bigoli,hai ventidue e dico ventidue anni,l'eta' della spensieratezza degli amori platonici ma sinceri.
> Dici che ti piace sentirti desiderata a ventidue anni ,ma ti rendi conto che a furia di guardare la tv e le puttanate che ti girano attorno sei gia' diventata vecchia!!!
> Torna ai cartoni animati (non è ironico)che forse ti insegnano di piu'.
> ...


Tira molto la velina oggi...


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Allora la questione è: lo faccio perché lo fanno tutti, ergo vige la legge della giungla e chi pecora si fa lupo la mangia
> oppure la questione è: mi discosto dalla massa, non faccio parte del gregge, non sono pecora, ergo dico di no ma posso ugualmente farmi rispettare anche senza farmi lupo


E come? Si vive in mezzo alle persone, non nella bolla isolata dal mondo.

Se non sei figlio di nessuno, per avere successo prima o poi devi attaccarti a qualcuno. Anche se lo disprezzi. Altrimenti ti dovrai accontantare di vivacchiare.


----------



## kay76 (8 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io spero che i tuoi figli entrano dove non ci sono bulli.
> 
> Ma se ci sono bulli, che siano accettati da loro. Fare da vittima e cogliere oltre il danno anche la beffa (perché magari i genitori non hanno il coraggio ad intervenire, o se ne fregano altamente), è la cosa peggiore che possa capitare. Meglio bullo che vittima del bullo.


Certo che non vorrei fossero vittime dei bulli. Ma io ho sempre odiato questo genere di ingiustizie, ho sempre odiato il "forte" che opprime il debole, gli straffottenti, quelli che credono di essere i padroni del mondo etc..e ti dirò che da ragazzina ho preso qualche schiaffo e mi porto in faccia una cicatrice (3 punti)per essermi ribellata contro stà gente. E' vero è pericoloso. E hai ragione, ci vuole l'attenzione dei genitori, non solo però perchè i figli non siano vittime, ma anche perchè non diventino carnefici.


----------



## kay76 (8 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Allora la questione è: lo faccio perché lo fanno tutti, ergo vige la legge della giungla e chi pecora si fa lupo la mangia
> oppure la questione è: mi discosto dalla massa, non faccio parte del gregge, non sono pecora, ergo dico di no ma posso ugualmente farmi rispettare anche senza farmi lupo


bravissima!


----------



## kay76 (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E come? Si vive in mezzo alle persone, non nella bolla isolata dal mondo.
> 
> Se non sei figlio di nessuno, per avere successo prima o poi devi attaccarti a qualcuno. Anche se lo disprezzi. Altrimenti ti dovrai accontantare di vivacchiare.


Ma non è vero. 
a parte che dipende da cosa uno intende per successo. Potere, soldi a palate?


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Ma non è vero.
> a parte che dipende da cosa uno intende per successo. Potere, soldi a palate?


Perchè cosa è il successo? Il potere. Anche se nel piccolo.

La possibilità di poter dire un giorno: non ho bisogno di nessuno.


----------



## orchidea (9 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... è un pò che leggo le vostre storie per trovare spunti interessanti per la mia vicenda e per non sentirmi la sola ad affrontare tutto ciò ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di scrivere. Sono una ragazza di 22 anni, fidanzata da 3 e mezzo e da 6 mesi ho una relazione con un uomo sposato di 34 anni. Relazione iniziata come grande storia d'amore con tante promesse da parte sua, lunghi discorsi sull'amore ecc, come se avesse trovato davvero la donna della sua vita e pian piano andata sempre più scemando. Probabilmente lui ha aperto gli occhi e si è reso conto dell'errore che stava facendo ma perlopiù penso che fosse stato solo uno sfizio da parte sua che si è voluto togliere, niente di piu. Potete immaginare come questa cosa mi roda terribilmente, mi sono sentita usata e la cosa mi umilia quotidianamente perchè lui vuole che ci continuiamo a sentire e quando riesce anche a vederci, ma senza troppi problemi diciamo. Sicuramente gli piace sentirsi considerato ma non vuole rischiare piu di tanto. La cosa peggiore è che io sono consapevole di tutto ciò, giuro che sia l'ultima volta che mi sono fatta trattare cosi ma il giorno dopo, quando lui torna a farsi sentire, ricasco... e non perchè davvero io lo ami ma perchè mi piace sentirmi desiderata e considerata. Sono attratta da altri ragazzi perchè non sono soddisfatta della mia relazione con il mio fidanzato.... non mi sento apprezzata e considerata lavorando tutto il giorno, sessualmente non credo sia il massimo però so che ci tiene a me e davvero mi vuole bene.... ma tutto cio mi fa riflettere: se ora è cosi come posso passare tutta la mia vita con lui? Naturalmente la risposta piu ovvia è lascialo.... ma io sono ancora piu ovvia dicendo che ho paura di rimanere sola e sono sempre in attesa di qualcuno che mi voglia ugualmente bene come lui ma con cui starci davvero bene.... tutti mi dicono che non sono mai contenta, che sono viziata ma io so che non è questo quello che voglio ma allo stesso tempo non mi sento abbastanza forte per lasciarlo e vivere la mia vita a pieno... non mi piaccio e non mi sento sicura di me stessa.... credo che sarebbe piuu giusto fare un percorso prima su di me!


non rovinarti la vita... sei giovane... 
si devi fare un percorso su di te... forse "crescere?" (guarda che lo dico a te come a me quindi non prenderla come offesa)
prima devi stare bene con te stessa poi forse potrai stare bene con qualcun altro..

Ma questo percorso su di te.. credo sia necessario farlo con una persona sola... e cioè TE STESSA...
senza altre persone accanto e quindi anche senza il tuo ragazzo....

Un abbraccio


----------



## Lostris (9 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa ci fai in questo mondo malato?!!
> Torna a giocare con le bambole invece che con i bigol*i,hai ventidue e dico ventidue anni,l'eta' della spensieratezza degli amori platonici ma sinceri.*
> 
> (


Nemmeno dieci anni fa, quando i vent'anni li avevo io, era un'età di amori platonici. Figuriamoci...


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2011)

La classica 20enni di oggi vuota,senza valori,viziata e indolente non credo meriti ulteriori approfondimenti!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> tu sei colto


Tu hai còlto.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io parlo di bulli non riferendomi ai bulli veri, ma a gente che a 15 anni ha le palle sotto.
> 
> Andare in una classe di educande ti fa uscire rimbecillito.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!

Io tuo figlio non lo invito a casa Andy... 

Stellino, sei ancora un pò confuso: educato non vuol dire senza palle, e spesso anzi sono proprio i prepotenti ad esserne miserevolmente privi


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> La classica 20enni di oggi vuota,senza valori,viziata e indolente non credo meriti ulteriori approfondimenti!!!


Ma infatti...eh?
Ecco perchè le ventenni mi approcciano al bar...trovano in me il loro guru no?
Non capiscono che sono un nano idiota...mi vedono come un grande uomo...portatore di consapevolezza...
E io verso nei loro calici...una buona dose di insani principi...e il cialtronesimo avanza inesorabile...


----------



## tesla (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...eh?
> Ecco perchè le ventenni mi approcciano al bar...trovano in me il loro guru no?
> Non capiscono che sono un nano idiota...mi vedono come un grande uomo...portatore di consapevolezza...
> E io verso nei loro calici...una buona dose di insani principi...e il cialtronesimo avanza inesorabile...


approcciassero me, le manderei a spalare il fango col cucchiaio. altro che insani principi conte, non si semina erba gramma dove si vive.
fra vent'anni saremo di nuovo tutti nelle caverne a strapparci coscie di bufalo dalle mani


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2011)

Conte come mai trovo molto più arrapanti le donne da 35 in sù?????A me ste pischelle non mi dicono nulla....son proprio strano....!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> approcciassero me, le manderei a spalare il fango col cucchiaio. altro che insani principi conte, non si semina erba gramma dove si vive.
> fra vent'anni saremo di nuovo tutti nelle caverne a strapparci coscie di bufalo dalle mani


Certo...
Conto di morire prima secondo il mio sano principio...
[video=youtube;CIH65pn45H8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIH65pn45H8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte come mai trovo molto più arrapanti le donne da 35 in sù?????A me ste pischelle non mi dicono nulla....son proprio strano....!!


Con me invece parlano...eccome se parlano...eh?
Due maroni...ma le ascolto volentieri...mi rilassano i loro pensieri...


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2011)

*Mhhh*

Mhhh dalle mie parti parlano poco....preferiscono le azioni......!Invece le 20enni due coioni.....!!


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!
> 
> Io tuo figlio non lo invito a casa Andy...
> 
> Stellino, sei ancora un pò confuso: educato non vuol dire senza palle, e spesso anzi sono proprio i prepotenti ad esserne miserevolmente privi


Chiariamo. Per educato non intendo quello che pensi tu.

Ma quello che penso io. Una educazione di facciata. Ma con fini personali.

Dimmi che non sono quasi tutti così. E perchè mio figlio non dovrebbe esserlo?


----------



## kay76 (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Chiariamo. Per educato non intendo quello che pensi tu.
> 
> Ma quello che penso io. Una educazione di facciata. Ma con fini personali.
> 
> Dimmi che non sono quasi tutti così. E perchè mio figlio non dovrebbe esserlo?


Dovresti invece pensare, (sempre secondo me): io darò a mio figlio gli strumenti per diventare una persona in gamba, che ha rispetto degli altri. che con educazione e intelligenza e senza usare la prepotenza sia capace di non farsi mettere i piedi in testa.


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Dovresti invece pensare, (sempre secondo me): io darò a mio figlio gli strumenti per diventare una persona in gamba, che ha rispetto degli altri. che con educazione e intelligenza e senza usare la prepotenza sia capace di non farsi mettere i piedi in testa.


Io gli direi: fai come Chuck Norris.

E il settimo giorno Chuck Norris disse: "Bel lavoro Dio, oggi puoi riposarti".

Non pensare a quello che dicono gli altri, che ai loro figli insegnano ben altro.
Vogliono che siano gli altri a pagare le tasse (metaforico) per vivere dei privilegi con il tuo sudore.

Alle Università ti insegnano che se non rispetti le leggi della sicurezza, vai in galera, senza insegnarti cosa dicano le leggi stesse su cosa si deve fare.
Nella favella l'italiano è un moralista. Nella pratica hanno valore solo le banconote. 

PS: basta guardare anche oggi cosa ne pensa l'Europa degli italiani...


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Dovresti invece pensare, (sempre secondo me): *io darò a mio figlio gli strumenti per diventare una persona in gamba*, che ha rispetto degli altri. che con educazione e intelligenza e senza usare la prepotenza sia capace di non farsi mettere i piedi in testa.


E mi fermerei al grassetto, come fanno *TUTTI*


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

.


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Faccio un altro esempio, visto che io sembro un alieno nel dire certe cosa.

Potrei parlare per ore anche su tanto altro.

Le cause condominiali in Italia per rumori molesti sono in quantità indistriale.

Spesso succede che chi subisce molestie e all'inizio cerca di trovare una via di incontro, si senta rispondere: io a casa mia faccio quello che voglio.

Purtroppo l'ho vissuta sulla mia testa anche, con una causa. Sopra casa mia un sottufficiale di marina. Un cafone di primo ordine che intasca dallo stato, mentre meriterebbe di fare il becchino.

Tra le tante,
Quando i figli erano piccoli e io studiavo per laurearmi, facevano un casino completo dalla mattina alla sera. Negli orari di riposo era anche peggio, perchè la bella famiglia era tutta riunita, ed alle ore 15 o giù di lì, era il picco del disagio, con lui che martellava, segava, mentre i figli correvano e sbattevano sedie e mobili.

Un giorno salì, bussai, e chiesi se gentilmente in quelle ore potevano evitare, visto che avevo bisogno di studiare.

Mi sono sentito rispondere prima: ma che senti i fantasmi? Poi: ma i bambini sono piccoli e devono giocare.
Alla terza volta: a casa mia faccio quello che voglio. Alla quarta volta, lui trapanava e tremavano i mobili da me: siccome vieni a citofonare a casa mia ritengo giusto anche fare il fai da te a quest'ora.

Quando li vedi in giro fanno la famigliola per bene.

Questi sono gli italiani.

E sai quante volte ho fatto venire vigili, polizia e carabinieri a farlo smettere?

Come dovevo difendermi? Con i loro verbali di intervento e registrazioni sonore per poi fare una denuncia, certificati medici e via dicendo. Facevo prima a invecchiare e andare in pensione. Allora molti si INCAZZANO e uccidono. Poi ci scandalizziamo.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Chiariamo. Per educato non intendo quello che pensi tu.
> 
> Ma quello che penso io. Una educazione di facciata. Ma con fini personali.
> 
> Dimmi che non sono quasi tutti così. E perchè mio figlio non dovrebbe esserlo?


Tu vivi in un mondo strano Andy... credimi...
Ok, vuoi sapere come la penso?

Io conosco un sacco di belle persone, con un sacco di figli che per quanto casinari sono bei figlioletti, che stanno crescendo come è buono e bello che sia.
Conosco un sacco di ragazze e donne che no, non pensano come prima cosa a fregare un uomo. Conosco un sacco di uomini che AMANO pieni di fiducia e rispetto.
Conosco un sacco di professionisti e ricercatori che si sono fatti il culo, e grazie al loro lavro sono diventati qualcuno. Conosco meze tacche che sono rimaste mezze tacche.
Sì, conosco anche mezze tacche ingiustamente premiate e grandi eprsone ingiustamente punite. Ma non sono tutti, nè la maggior parte.

Tu invece conosci tutta gente diversa. Manipolatori, sfruttatori, arrivisti, falsi, opportunisti.
Andy. Cambia giro.

E se non riesci a trovare nessuno di diverso...bè, sappi che conosco una persona che vede in effetti il mondo come lo vedi tu. 
Molto, molto peggio in realtà, lui è anni luce da te, tu non ti approssimi neppure, ma sei su una brutta china...
Lui è odiato da tutti. perchè, in fin dei conti, è un grandissimo stronzo e pezzo di cacca che per giutificare la propria pochezza e meschinità vuole vedere il mondo in un certo modo. E se qualcuno dissente, è uno stronzo. (non parlo di mio marito)

Andy, non sto dicendo che sei così. Te lo giuro. Ma vedere il mondo così falsato, sempre così pieno di brutture, è l'inizio di una bruttissima, bruttissima strada.


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu vivi in un mondo strano Andy... credimi...
> Ok, vuoi sapere come la penso?
> 
> Io conosco un sacco di belle persone, con un sacco di figli che per quanto casinari sono bei figlioletti, che stanno crescendo come è buono e bello che sia.
> ...


Mi sa che conosci da come ti raccontano. Vedi il grassetto. Ne ho viste di persone così, ma quando entri a casa loro, scopri ben altro.

Ma non fa piacere e non conviene a loro parlarne.

Se tu poi ci credi...


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu vivi in un mondo strano Andy... credimi...
> Ok, vuoi sapere come la penso?
> 
> Io conosco un sacco di belle persone, con un sacco di figli che per quanto casinari sono bei figlioletti, che stanno crescendo come è buono e bello che sia.
> ...


E' uno stronzo perchè non è una pecora. Come tanti altri.


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

L'inizio di una bruttissima strada.

Cosa vuoi che faccia? Pagherò le tasse anche per chi le evade? Così sarò amato (e inculato) da tutti?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mi sa che conosci da come ti raccontano. Vedi il grassetto. Ne ho viste di persone così, ma quando entri a casa loro, scopri ben altro.
> 
> Ma non fa piacere e non conviene a loro parlarne.
> 
> Se tu poi ci credi...


Andy, io sono nell'ambiente. Ne conosco tantissime di persone nell'ambiente. Direi che, a parte il forum, conosco SOLO eprsone dell'ambiente.
Vediamo... di persona conosce 2 evidenti deficienti che hanno fatto strada non si sa come. Di nome... un altro due-tre
Conosco tanti giovani che si fanno un mazzo così e che non hanno, purtroppo, il riconoscimento professionale che meritano, PER IL MOMENTO.
Conosco una giovane ricercatrice, che dovrebbe essere come minimo professore ordinario da tempo. Insignita anche della Medaglia del Presidente della Repubblica, tra un pò mugrerà all'estero perchè precaria qui in italia. 

E conosco tante persone che si meritano il posto dove sono. E se lo meritano perchè lavorano 14 ore al giorno, guadagnando meno di un operaio specializzato.
E producendo conoscenza, sapere.
Con abnegazione ed entusiasmo.

Io di gente "arrivata" ne conosco, grazie al cielo. E sono entrata in casa loro, nel loro ufficio, ho vissuto con loro per giorni o settimane. E ho visto che sì, si meritano davvero quello che hanno.

E se tu non lo vedi Andy, credimi, forse è ora che tu ripulisca un filino di astio dal tuo cuore.

Sai, dove lavoravo rpima c'era un ricercatore, di mezza età, non arrivato dove avrebbe voluto. Passava il tempo a dire quanto era stato sfortunato, e vessato dai colleghi, e che tutti i posti erano tenuti solo dai baroni, e che lui avrebbe dovuto essere molto più in alto, e che tutto il mondo era marcio... etc etc... io ho letto i suoi lavori... schifezze... tutti ridevano di lui dietro le sue spalle, lui che si consolava di non essere quello che avrebbe voluto dando la colpa agli altri, al sistema, al destino crudele...

Tu non sei così, ma attento a non diventarlo...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

E' uno stronzo.
Ha fatto soffrire molte persone nella sua vita.
Persino i suoi figli non gli parlano più.

E tu dici che non è una pecora, che è per questo che la gente lo evita e lo odia?
Non sapevo lo conoscessi meglio di me 

Di persone non pecore ne conosco, e sono amati e rispettati. Andy, forse questa discussione ti sta prendendo troppo, forse ti sto pungolando troppo, ora smetto, ma davvero forse dovresti rifletterci tra te  e te, sei sulla strada per costruirti un inferno personale...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'inizio di una bruttissima strada.
> 
> Cosa vuoi che faccia? Pagherò le tasse anche per chi le evade? Così sarò amato (e inculato) da tutti?


Vorrei che tu mettessi a riposo per un poco l'astio e l'amarezza e il sarcasmo e il cinismo.
Vorrei che tu pensassi a te e a quel che è giusto e buono secondo te, senza dirti cosa gli altri cattivi farebbero o non farebbero.

Vedere tutto brutto è l'inizio di una bruttissima strada perchè ti porta a vivere male, a stare male, a soffrire tutto il tempo, mentre potresti invece godere di belle cose.
Capisco che tu ora non le veda, ma esistono, davvero, credimi! Io le vedo e non solo io... esistono... ma ora sei cieco..


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... è un pò che leggo le vostre storie per trovare spunti interessanti per la mia vicenda e per non sentirmi la sola ad affrontare tutto ciò ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di scrivere. Sono una ragazza di 22 anni, fidanzata da 3 e mezzo e da 6 mesi ho una relazione con un uomo sposato di 34 anni. Relazione iniziata come grande storia d'amore con tante promesse da parte sua, lunghi discorsi sull'amore ecc, come se avesse trovato davvero la donna della sua vita e pian piano andata sempre più scemando. Probabilmente lui ha aperto gli occhi e si è reso conto dell'errore che stava facendo ma perlopiù penso che fosse stato solo uno sfizio da parte sua che si è voluto togliere, niente di piu. Potete immaginare come questa cosa mi roda terribilmente, mi sono sentita usata e la cosa mi umilia quotidianamente perchè lui vuole che ci continuiamo a sentire e quando riesce anche a vederci, ma senza troppi problemi diciamo. Sicuramente gli piace sentirsi considerato ma non vuole rischiare piu di tanto. La cosa peggiore è che io sono consapevole di tutto ciò, giuro che sia l'ultima volta che mi sono fatta trattare cosi ma il giorno dopo, quando lui torna a farsi sentire, ricasco... e non perchè davvero io lo ami ma perchè mi piace sentirmi desiderata e considerata. Sono attratta da altri ragazzi perchè non sono soddisfatta della mia relazione con il mio fidanzato.... non mi sento apprezzata e considerata lavorando tutto il giorno, sessualmente non credo sia il massimo però so che ci tiene a me e davvero mi vuole bene.... ma tutto cio mi fa riflettere: se ora è cosi come posso passare tutta la mia vita con lui? Naturalmente la risposta piu ovvia è lascialo.... ma io sono ancora piu ovvia dicendo che ho paura di rimanere sola e sono sempre in attesa di qualcuno che mi voglia ugualmente bene come lui ma con cui starci davvero bene.... tutti mi dicono che non sono mai contenta, che sono viziata ma io so che non è questo quello che voglio ma allo stesso tempo non mi sento abbastanza forte per lasciarlo e vivere la mia vita a pieno... non mi piaccio e non mi sento sicura di me stessa.... credo che sarebbe piuu giusto fare un percorso prima su di me!


Tu hai scritto, e tu ti sei data delle risposte.


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto, e tu ti sei data delle risposte.


 Preferisco quotare questo...altrimenti sarei davvero cattiva. >.<


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Preferisco quotare questo...altrimenti sarei davvero cattiva. >.<


Non sai quanto ti capisco!


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

.


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Andy, io sono nell'ambiente. Ne conosco tantissime di persone nell'ambiente. Direi che, a parte il forum, conosco SOLO eprsone dell'ambiente.
> Vediamo... di persona conosce 2 evidenti deficienti che hanno fatto strada non si sa come. Di nome... un altro due-tre
> Conosco tanti giovani che si fanno un mazzo così e che non hanno, purtroppo, il riconoscimento professionale che meritano, PER IL MOMENTO.
> Conosco una giovane ricercatrice, che dovrebbe essere come minimo professore ordinario da tempo. Insignita anche della Medaglia del Presidente della Repubblica, tra un pò mugrerà all'estero perchè precaria qui in italia.
> ...



Io invece penso che tu conosca troppa gente. E mi fa dubitare di quello che pensi.
Perchè la giri in maniera che io vedo il mondo sottosopra e che io sia uno stronzo.

Beh, allora non mi conosci: sono un grandissimo bonaccione, sempre disponibile su tutto, e quando ero ai miei massimi livelli non solo dopo non ho ricevuto, ma ho scoperto che dovevo mostrare più cattiveria.

Mi hai fatto degli esempi... sbagliati.

Vediamo:
*
Andy, io sono nell'ambiente. Ne conosco tantissime di persone nell'ambiente. Direi che, a parte il forum, conosco SOLO eprsone dell'ambiente.*

La scarterei, perchè frase fatta.

*
Vediamo... di persona conosce 2 evidenti deficienti che hanno fatto strada non si sa come. Di nome... un altro due-tre
Conosco tanti giovani che si fanno un mazzo così e che non hanno, purtroppo, il riconoscimento professionale che meritano, PER IL MOMENTO.*

Puff... sono stato all'Università per 7 anni, dall'altra parte... Uff... quanti ricercatori potenziali, anche in altre università italiane, ho visto. Farsi un mazzo così: accompagni le loro serate mentre fanno ricerca e studiano? Dalla mattina alla sera in Dipartimento? Ma a fare cosa? Lo hanno detto a te? Lo dicono tutti. Lo dicevo anche io. Potrei continuare...
Ma mi dai ragione e non te nerendi conto: PER IL MOMENTO... loro sanno che devono comportarsi in un certo modo per ottenere, anche a danno di altri.
Oh, diciamoci la verità: ai concorsi già si sa chi vince e se lo fai con un amico, questi nemmeno te lo dice. Un amico che fino a pochi mesi prima piangeva perchè ha la moglie e figlia, ma si sente precario perchè non sa come tirare avanti. E ti dispiace nell'anima. Ma tu sei come lui, precario. E quando si arriva al momento dei fatti, non esiste amicizia che tenga. Dopo il concorso gli ho fatto gli auguri tramite mail: nemmeno mi ha cagato, e dal giorno dopo aveva un sorriso a 56 denti... era sul livello superiore ora.


*E conosco tante persone che si meritano il posto dove sono. E se lo meritano perchè lavorano 14 ore al giorno, guadagnando meno di un operaio specializzato.
E producendo conoscenza, sapere.
Con abnegazione ed entusiasmo.*

Vero, ci sono, io non dico tutti.
Mi riallaccio a quando dici di lavori schifezze però: al 99% sono schifezze da seghe mentali senza sbocchi o prospettive (un pò perchè bisogna giustificare una ricerca pura, ma inventando nuovi argomenti, altrimenti non ti finanziano, e lavorando di inganno facendo credere a chi non sa che tu sei il principe di quel settore avanzato (quanti ne ho visti), un pò perchè sebbene potenzialmente il lavoro è grandioso, poi nella pratica se nessuno te lo finanzia muore lì... e vai all'estero)

*
Sai, dove lavoravo rpima c'era un ricercatore, di mezza età, non arrivato dove avrebbe voluto. Passava il tempo a dire quanto era stato sfortunato, e vessato dai colleghi, e che tutti i posti erano tenuti solo dai baroni, e che lui avrebbe dovuto essere molto più in alto, e che tutto il mondo era marcio... etc etc... io ho letto i suoi lavori... schifezze... tutti ridevano di lui dietro le sue spalle, lui che si consolava di non essere quello che avrebbe voluto dando la colpa agli altri, al sistema, al destino crudele...*

Leggiti i lavori di molti che vanno avanti, per dire chi scrive schifezze e chi no. Mi dispiace ma non è una motivazione quella che hai scritto. E' logico che chi sa, e vede di non entrare nelle grazie di chi comanda (per questioni di simpatia, di scala gerarchica temporale rispetto a chi viene prima di te, ma anche di gelosia: se sei davvero in gamba sei pericoloso, puoi portare nuove idee e mettere in pericolo la reputazione di chi si siede e basta) alla fine sbotta. E' umano. E' far finta di nulla che è il guaio di questo paese. Ma alla gente piace così, farsi guidare dai principi morali scritti sulla carta e dai capi che ne sanno più di te.

*
Tu non sei così, ma attento a non diventarlo...*

No, non sono così e non lo diventerò mai, perchè ormai il carattere è quello. Ma fa piacere pensare a chi comanda che io non sono così. Di certo, io sissignore non l'ho mai detto a nessuno (tranne in Marina)


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Scusate i doppi post, ma non è colpa mia, lo fa in automatico.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Dovresti invece pensare, (sempre secondo me): io darò a mio figlio gli strumenti per diventare una persona in gamba, che ha rispetto degli altri. che con educazione e intelligenza e senza usare la prepotenza sia capace di non farsi mettere i piedi in testa.


Sulla prepotenza ho sempre visto che diventano prepotenti quei bambini che hanno i genitori che li sostengono contro qualsiasi cosa...no? 
E te lo dico da insegnante eh? Cioè: io sono onesto, e ti dico, senti...tuo figlio non è affatto portato per lo studio del pianoforte, lascia perdere. Niente eh? Il bambino si crede Horowitz...ok...
Oppure dire...se qualcuno ti dice un' offesa dillo a me che lo sistemo per le feste...e così assistiamo a bambini che quando litigano tra loro dicono...adesso lo dico a mio papà...e vedi cosa succede.


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

PS, Nausica, io ero con un ordinario di 40 anni.

La gente lo considera un genio, vedendo da fuori, sentendolo parlare.

Uno che sta in dipartimento fino alle 23 di sera, domenica compresa.

7 anni gomito a gomito... Fuffa negli occhi.

I suoi lavori: 0 innovazione, 2 misure di laboratorio, da cui 20 articoli di... presentazione di misure... Un Nobel guarda.

Ordinario a 40 anni.

Tutti gli altri lavori fatti dai sottoposti con firma sua.

Lavori in nero non pagati (ma a lui i dindini entravano che credi che un lavoro per un porto è gratis?).

AH, dicevo, Dipartimento fino a tardi... campus pieno di ragazze fino a tardi... 

I suoi concorsi con commissioni rappresentate da gente di spessore dello stesso dipartimento o di dipartimenti legati in cui sono andati avanti coloro che vi erano lì tramite le stesse commissioni di personaggi che si conoscevano da anni.

La fortuna? Lavorare di sorriso, di favella, di retorica. Imparare a parlare. Sciolto come un politico. E aver fatto tanto da portaborsa a chi c'era prima.

E ci credo che chi lavora seriamente e a 40 anni si ritrova ancora ricercatore e che sa queste cose, gli BRUCIA. E sbotta. Personalmente ne ho incontrati 5 o 6, tutti più in gamba di questo ordinario, che chiamava a me per sapere come si faceva l'indice con Word...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io invece penso che tu conosca troppa gente. E mi fa dubitare di quello che pensi.
> Perchè la giri in maniera che io vedo il mondo sottosopra e che io sia uno stronzo.
> 
> Beh, allora non mi conosci: sono un grandissimo bonaccione, sempre disponibile su tutto, e quando ero ai miei massimi livelli non solo dopo non ho ricevuto, ma ho scoperto che dovevo mostrare più cattiveria.
> ...


troppo lungo per rispondere a tutto.

Andy, davvero io non penso che tu sia uno stronzo, te lo giuro.
Nè che tu lo debba diventare. 
Quello che mi dispiace pensare è che tu ti bruci il cuore e i sogni in amarezze e cinismo.
Un pò di sano realismo fa benissimo, ma tu stai diventando arido quando parli del futuro.
Arido non stonzo.
E questo farà stare male TE mica gli altri. Solo tu ci perderai, mi dispiace.

Andy, ma pensi di essere solo tu uno studente/phd student/giovane ricercatore? Ne esistono altri qua dentro sai? E le baronie sì esistono, non vivo in un mondo fatato. Ma non è vero, no, assolutamente, che solo mezze tacche immanicate vanno avanti.
Sarò fortunata io nella mia nicchia, a godere della vista di professori che sono fantastici, maschi e femmine, e che speso ho visto coltivare i giovani talenti come piantine invece che sfruttati come ciuchi.
E cmq sì, mi è capitato spesso di seguire gente, da studenti a professori, nelle loro serate sul computer o sui libri. ER sì, io leggo moltissimi lavori, ogni giorno.

Ma non è per fare polemica Andy. io non ce l'ho con te, a me dispiace per il raspare che ti senti dentro. E' per dirti che io sono una persona vera, viva, non privilegiata, non  metto i particolari ma NON lo sono, eppure non vedo tutto nero... è per dirti che le cose non sono necesariamente così brutte...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy, ma che credi, ne conosco anche io di persone come il tuo professore! Oddio, così schifoso no, a dire il vero... sarò fortunata... ma per esempio conosco un ordinario che è riuscito a diventarlo con 5 articoli a suo nome... mistero assoluto... 

Quello che voglio dire è che non si può concentrarci sempre e solo sugli esempi negativi! diventa un rovello dolorose E ANCHE una scusa per non sforzarsi a guardare le cose belle. Può diventare uno stimolo demotivante e deprimente a non migliorare, a non lottare.
Capisci quello che cerco di scriverti?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy, ma che credi, ne conosco anche io di persone come il tuo professore! Oddio, così schifoso no, a dire il vero... sarò fortunata... ma per esempio conosco un ordinario che è riuscito a diventarlo con 5 articoli a suo nome... mistero assoluto... 

Quello che voglio dire è che non si può concentrarci sempre e solo sugli esempi negativi! diventa un rovello dolorose E ANCHE una scusa per non sforzarsi a guardare le cose belle. Può diventare uno stimolo demotivante e deprimente a non migliorare, a non lottare.
Capisci quello che cerco di scriverti?


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Preferisco quotare questo...altrimenti sarei davvero cattiva. >.<


io evito proprio di commentare


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausica, non sono uno stronzo.

Sono troppo bonaccione. E' questo il guaio, credimi. 

Non ho osato. Quando dovevo nascondere certe informazioni, ad esempio, e potevo farlo, perchè non era compito mio divulgarle, ho preferito mettere al correnti i colleghi/amici, piuttosto che passare come stronzo quando loro avessero saputo che io non avevo detto nulla.

Ecco, sì, se potessi tornare indietro, avrei preferito passare per stronzo. Forse ero altrove. Forse in un concorso, avevo una pubblicazione in più, ma non lho fatto perchè alla mia amica ho detto: metti anche questa che vale. 

Qui cosa mi dici? Dovevo o non dovevo fare lo stronzo? Non l'ho fatto, il risultato è scritto.


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Andy, ma che credi, ne conosco anche io di persone come il tuo professore! Oddio, così schifoso no, a dire il vero... sarò fortunata... ma per esempio conosco un ordinario che è riuscito a diventarlo con 5 articoli a suo nome... mistero assoluto...
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che non si può concentrarci sempre e solo sugli esempi negativi! diventa un rovello dolorose E ANCHE una scusa per non sforzarsi a guardare le cose belle. Può diventare uno stimolo demotivante e deprimente a non migliorare, a non lottare.
> Capisci quello che cerco di scriverti?


Comunque per la questione Università, dove stavo io ti posso dire che in certi Dipartimenti (in tre) si coltivavano degli odi che nemmeno nelle peggiori telenovelas...

Gente in gamba c'è, non lo metto in dubbio. Ma è troppa quella che non merita.

Addirittura solo a parlare in corridoio con un docente... se ti beccava uno del tuo gruppo: cosa voleva quello?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy, non penso che tu sia stronzo. Mi dispiace dentro che tu sia così pieno di amarezza e di cinismo da vedere tutto, tutto nero. Non sento una parola buona, di apprezzamento, di lode, di stima verso gli altri.
E questo non mi dice che sei stronzo, ma che stai male. Ma questo tipo di male bisogna combatterlo, altrimenti ti si mangia e continuerai a stare male e a vedere sempre cose peggiori...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io spero che i tuoi figli entrano dove non ci sono bulli.
> 
> Ma se ci sono bulli, che siano accettati da loro. Fare da vittima e cogliere oltre il danno anche la beffa (perché magari i genitori non hanno il coraggio ad intervenire, o se ne fregano altamente), è la cosa peggiore che possa capitare. Meglio bullo che vittima del bullo.


No, non ci si deve mai adeguare alla logica della violenza, solo le bestie sono legittimate a farlo.


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Andy, non penso che tu sia stronzo. Mi dispiace dentro che tu sia così pieno di amarezza e di cinismo da vedere tutto, tutto nero. Non sento una parola buona, di apprezzamento, di lode, di stima verso gli altri.
> E questo non mi dice che sei stronzo, ma che stai male. Ma questo tipo di male bisogna combatterlo, altrimenti ti si mangia e continuerai a stare male e a vedere sempre cose peggiori...


La mia stima ora va conquistata.

Non ho parole di elogio *gratis *per nessuno.

Penso che per tutti debba essere così.

Non accetto più profeti se non hanno nulla da darmi.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia stima ora va conquistata.
> 
> Non ho parole di elogio *gratis *per nessuno.
> 
> ...


amici, guide che tu hai trovato chissa dove per la strada... genitori, zii, parenti... qualcuno che abbia brillato per te ci sarà... esempi che volevi seguire, personaggi che ti hanno ispirato...
Vorrei solo sapere se il tuo cuore batte ancora al posto giusto... se posso pensare che questo momento passerà...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... è un pò che leggo le vostre storie per trovare spunti interessanti per la mia vicenda e per non sentirmi la sola ad affrontare tutto ciò ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di scrivere. Sono una ragazza di 22 anni, fidanzata da 3 e mezzo e da 6 mesi ho una relazione con un uomo sposato di 34 anni. Relazione iniziata come grande storia d'amore con tante promesse da parte sua, lunghi discorsi sull'amore ecc, come se avesse trovato davvero la donna della sua vita e pian piano andata sempre più scemando. Probabilmente lui ha aperto gli occhi e si è reso conto dell'errore che stava facendo ma perlopiù penso che fosse stato solo uno sfizio da parte sua che si è voluto togliere, niente di piu. Potete immaginare come questa cosa mi roda terribilmente, mi sono sentita usata e la cosa mi umilia quotidianamente perchè lui vuole che ci continuiamo a sentire e quando riesce anche a vederci, ma senza troppi problemi diciamo. Sicuramente gli piace sentirsi considerato ma non vuole rischiare piu di tanto. La cosa peggiore è che io sono consapevole di tutto ciò, giuro che sia l'ultima volta che mi sono fatta trattare cosi ma il giorno dopo, quando lui torna a farsi sentire, ricasco... e non perchè davvero io lo ami ma perchè mi piace sentirmi desiderata e considerata. Sono attratta da altri ragazzi perchè non sono soddisfatta della mia relazione con il mio fidanzato.... non mi sento apprezzata e considerata lavorando tutto il giorno, sessualmente non credo sia il massimo però so che ci tiene a me e davvero mi vuole bene.... ma tutto cio mi fa riflettere: se ora è cosi come posso passare tutta la mia vita con lui? Naturalmente la risposta piu ovvia è lascialo.... ma io sono ancora piu ovvia dicendo che ho paura di rimanere sola e sono sempre in attesa di qualcuno che mi voglia ugualmente bene come lui ma con cui starci davvero bene.... tutti mi dicono che non sono mai contenta, che sono viziata ma io so che non è questo quello che voglio ma allo stesso tempo non mi sento abbastanza forte per lasciarlo e vivere la mia vita a pieno... non mi piaccio e non mi sento sicura di me stessa.... credo che sarebbe piuu giusto fare un percorso prima su di me!


Mi sembra la mia stessa storia , solo che la mia va avanti da 1 anno , ci vediamo poco (una volta al mese) ma ci sentiamo spesso.
Lui per una settimana mi chiama tutti i giorni po se non lo chiamo io non si fa sentire.... io ci provo  a non chiamarlo ma è più forte di me 
Un esempio ieri mi chiama lui dopo 20 secondi mi dice che ha sotto una chiamata e che mi richiamerà poi più sentito

Lo chiamo io stamattina, tutto bene, mi dice che mi chiama prima di sera ,gli mando tre messaggi carini e lui non risponde , dieci minuti fa lo sento e mi dice che non ha avuto tempo di leggerli, mi riporometto di non chiamarlo am sicuramente non ce la farò..

ma che gioco sta giocando???


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> amici, guide che tu hai trovato chissa dove per la strada... genitori, zii, parenti... qualcuno che abbia brillato per te ci sarà... esempi che volevi seguire, personaggi che ti hanno ispirato...
> Vorrei solo sapere se il tuo cuore batte ancora al posto giusto... se posso pensare che questo momento passerà...


L'Amicizia. E' una parola importante, ma le va dato un significato opportuno.

Senti tu dici belle parole, ma ti assicuro che se sei la prima persona a pensarla come dici, ti riassicuro che sei la prima che incontro che abbia quei valori.

Gli amici vanno e vengono e basta poco per sapere che ognuno ha la sua vita, e che quando ne hanno bisogno tu sei li pronto a non negarti, ma quando accade il contrario è un altro paio di maniche.

Zii, e parenti... ne ho tanti... forse proprio per questo sono le persone che più bisogna tenere lontano.

Mi ricordo quando venni chiamato in Marina (6 zii nelle armi, tra cui Colonnelli e Ufficiali di Marina, un parente lontano anche ufficiale sulla San Marco) nessuno ha mosso il culo per farmelo evitare. L'avrò chiesto ad un paio. Mi è stato detto no. Poi un altro sapendo mi ha detto: perchè non me lo hai detto? Ma vaffanculo!

Però poi la faccia di merda di una mia zia nel chiedermi di mettere una buona parola per il figlio boyscout all'Università, quella non manca mai. Dimenticandosi che qualche mese prima prestai loro un oggetto, che oggi, a distanza di ormai anni non ho più rivisto. Io non lo chiedo perchè, oggettivamente, sono superiore a questi maiali. Perchè maiali sono.

Non ti dico poi, quando morì mia nonna... nell'ultimo anno sono stato sempre a casa sua a fare compania, mentre studiavo per l'università. Era depressa e piangeva e gridava. Mio padre e una mia zia (che va in chiesa e prega sempre) la mandavano a fanculo perchè piangeva sempre. Io lì.
Quando morì... passano un paio di anni e vengo a sapere (da terzi...) che mobilia e altro erano stati dati ad un mio cugino, che abita al nord, figlio di un ufficiale, perchè si doveva sposare.

Andrea il maggiordomo di famiglia. Non volevo un cazzo, però un minimo di rispetto verso la mia persona no, eh? Che morissero. Un cugino che non ha fatto un cazzo, nemmeno venuto al funerale...

Eh vabbè, si sono arrabbiato, ma ho le mie motivazioni per odiare certe persone. Io ho passato sulla mia pelle. Il mio conto è in rosso: ho dato molto di più di quello che ho avuto.

Guide? All'università? Sono fiero di dire che non ho imparato nulla da nessuno. Nella mia carriera sono stato un autodidatta (libri e solo libri), guidato da chi ne sapeva poco di tutto (solo i teoremi a memoria per le lezioni, e poco altro...). Cosa ho imparato all'università? Guardarsi le spalle, sempre.

Ti ho detto, sono felice che almeno una persona come te esista, purtroppo le incontro solo tramite internet... non per polemizzare... il mio cuore ha battutto fin troppo, e più volte. Ora voglio sentire che batta anche per me. Se non sarà così, il mio cuore rimane in cassaforte.

Ora mi sto impegnando con un collega che mi sta dando una mano, ma credimi, ho 8 occhi, la prima che non mi va, me ne vado senza salutare.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Non so che dirti.
Io adoro i miei amici, il tesoro più prezioso che ho.
Ho avuto guide nella mia vita. Guide il cui nome pronuncio ancora con rispetto e affetto.
Però me le sono cercate... quando le ho incrociate me le sono tenute strette... 

Il mio capo attuale è un pò un musone... quando mi vede saltellare e canticchiare in giro per gli uffici gli do sui nervi... una volta feci delle confidenze intime a una donna, per aiutarla, e lei invece le sparse per tutto il creato, in modo tra l'altro molto antipatico e insinuante. Il mio capo si arrabbiò quasi con me... mi diede dell'ingenua, della superficiale che attraversa il mondo cantando come una bambina...
Lo inchiodai al muro elencandogli quello che avevo superato nella mia vita, rendendogli ben chiaro che il mio saltellare e indossare corone di fiori era il mio fottutissimo diritto, e non solo, era la mia fottutissima medaglia al valore. Oltre che pura fortuna ad essere nata con un certo carattere.

Insomma... di nuovo Andy... ci perdi tu.
Quello che hai scritto scusami, ma non è nulla che mi convincerebbe mai a smettere di ballare nelle corsie del supermercato col carrello.
Ma tu sei appena uscito da una storia brutta... eri così anche prima?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia stima ora va conquistata.
> 
> Non ho parole di elogio *gratis *per nessuno.
> 
> ...


Occhio ai profeti eh?
Ci sta Malachia...la to morosa la da via!


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so che dirti.
> *Io adoro i miei amici, il tesoro più prezioso che ho.*
> Ho avuto guide nella mia vita. Guide il cui nome pronuncio ancora con rispetto e affetto.


Una mia amica diceva queste cose sempre.
Per lei l'amicizia era più di tutto.
Soprattutto nei confronti di un altro mio amico. L'aveva idealizzata l'amicizia.
Quando poi si ritrovò a sbavare dietro il suo ex, ha usato il suo caro amico come attrezzo per la gelosia.
Quest'ultimo si innamorò di lei, e lei, nell'amore dell'amicizia ha fatto una scelta: l'ex.
Si rimise con lui, finchè quest'ultimo non l'ha scaricata (come meritava).

Ti ho detto, sei speciale.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

ma tu conosci tutte le storie di Beautiful?
Le mie amiche non sono così... e i miei amici non sono così... 
Lascia stare me, io ho tradito mio marito e mi sa che non rientro esattamente nei tuoi parametri di bella persona.
Io non voglio convincerti che ci sono persone perfette là fuori... solo mi piacerebbe metterti il dubbio che se io e altri vediamo cose carine, magari ce ne sono, e magari possono capitare pure a te... per mantenere viva la speranza, e la gioia...


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Però faccio un intervallo perchè questa prima o poi la volevo raccontare.
Ieri ci stavo ripensando e ridevo da solo come un matto.

Una volta incontrai una ragazza al buio, da un giornale. Mi ricordo benissimo, un mio amico mi diceva: mi raccomando poi combina una serata a 4 e fai portare una amica.
La incontro in città.
Non so se fosse una donna, aveva i baffi. Mai vista una cosa simile.
Mi imbarazzai, e le chiesi di andare a fare una passaggiata al parco (era tipo febbraio, già sera e lì c'era poca gente che potesse riconoscermi...).

Questa inizia a parlare dei suoi problemi. Stava male, aveva perso il suo ragazzo in un incidente. 
Diceva che aveva perso il suo angelo, che amava quando faceva l'amore con lui, solo che il sesso anale non lo faceva perchè aveva le emorroidi (!). Immaginate io che volevo tornare dalla mia mamma in quel momento...
Ad un certo punto insistette per farmi vedere la sua foto... non seppi distinguere se era maschio o femmina (il ragazzo). Vabbè, lo sapevo perchè me lo aveva anticipato lei. 

Io che pensavo: Dio li fa poi li accoppia.

Uno può pensare: vabbè, forse non le piacevi (di certo lei a me no) per cui ha iniziato a parlare di un altro...
Magari, poco dopo mi cinse il braccio! Io mi allontanai di scatto: no, eh, per favore, nemmeno ti conosco )). Dobbiamo prima frequentarci (sì, sì).
Cerco di fare andare la cosa veloce, la riaccompagno in città in macchina e lei mi dice: sono stata bene con te, scusami se mi muovo sempre sul sedile, ma ho dolore al sedere... Senti ci vediamo ancora? Mangiamo qualcosa insieme?

Io: sicuro, poi ti chiamo...

Chissà se sta ancora ad aspettare


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Comunque, Nausica, io la speranza la ho ancora, poca ma la ho. So solo che ora devo scegliere io.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

urgh!!!


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> urgh!!!


Non mi sento di essere stato stronzo in quel caso. Perchè avevo di fronte una pazza sporcacciona...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

ma chi ti ha detto di essere stato stronzo? Ma hai una fissa? Io ho scritto urgjh pensando a una ragazza che a un appuntamento parla dell'ex e delle sue emorroidi..

cmq perchè sporcacciona? priva di gusto e stile in assoluto, volgare, certo, ma perchè sporcacciona?
Tra l'altro, il suo ragazzo era morto... da poco? non voglio nemmeno immaginare come si stia...


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ma chi ti ha detto di essere stato stronzo? Ma hai una fissa? Io ho scritto urgjh pensando a una ragazza che a un appuntamento parla dell'ex e delle sue emorroidi..
> 
> cmq perchè sporcacciona? priva di gusto e stile in assoluto, volgare, certo, ma perchè sporcacciona?
> Tra l'altro, il suo ragazzo era morto... da poco? non voglio nemmeno immaginare come si stia...


Non so, mi dava quella impressione. Sai, quelle cose a pelle che vedi da come parla, da come si muove e si comporta. Cioè, tu nemmeno mi conosci e già parli del tuo ano (e male pure...)
Per il ragazzo non ci ho creduto. Forse voleva arrivare a qualcosa con la pena.
Perchè mi disse che era morto in un incidente al lavoro e che ne avevano parlato tutti i giornali. Un pò strana come cosa... e poi passi a cingere il braccio al primo che capita...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Andy, io al primo che capita, se mi piace, faccio pure altro...
Why not? oddio, con uno sconosciuto assoluto avrei qualche remora, mi chiederei se sei un folle maniaco che mi farà a pezzi col machete... almeno dovresti essermi presentato da una amica (in quel caso però sappi che non avrei problemi a baciarti e peggio, molto peggio. Sono fatta così. )

Cmq concordo, qualunque fossero i motivi di quella ragazza, era alquanto strana, al limite dell'inquietante, e hai fatto bene a scaricalra così


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Tra l'altro Andy, mi rendo conto che ci sono grosse differenze culturali tra dove vivi tu e dove vivo io.
Io i tuoi luoghi li ho vissuti a lungo, quindi un pochino so di cosa parlo.
Ho parenti vari da quelle parti, e so come si considerano le ragazze che fanno o non fanno certe cose 

Da me, è diverso (fortunatamente per me, dal mio punto di vista)


----------



## Andy (9 Novembre 2011)

Io abito in una città non universitaria, in cui vi è poco scambio culturale e di persone.
In effetti in molti la considerano più come un paesone che una città vera e propria.
La mentalità è molto distorta. Se fai una cosa strana falla di nascosto, altrimenti domani sanno tutti chi sei. 
Per questo, ad esempio, da parte delle ragazze c'è molta "puzza sotto il naso" alla luce del sole. Sotto sotto, però...


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembra la mia stessa storia , solo che la mia va avanti da 1 anno , ci vediamo poco (una volta al mese) ma ci sentiamo spesso.
> Lui per una settimana mi chiama tutti i giorni po se non lo chiamo io non si fa sentire.... io ci provo  a non chiamarlo ma è più forte di me
> Un esempio ieri mi chiama lui dopo 20 secondi mi dice che ha sotto una chiamata e che mi richiamerà poi più sentito
> 
> ...


 Il suo gioco mi sembra chiaro...è il tuo che non si capisce bene.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2011)

*Mha'*



Lostris ha detto:


> Nemmeno dieci anni fa, quando i vent'anni li avevo io, era un'età di amori platonici. Figuriamoci...


Allora siamo messi bene che gioventu' de merda avete vissuto...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora siamo messi bene che gioventu' de merda avete vissuto...


Perchè di merda? Venti anni, ormoni a mille, il corpo che, biologicamente, è nella condizione migliore per fare sesso... che c'è di strano nel desiderare farlo? Non dico che sia esente da pericoli.
Ma voglio conoscere chi a 20 anni non è innamorato e con testa e corpo pieni di messaggi che dicono VAI E FAI L'AMORE!!!
La società non c'entra nulla... qua è semplicemente la natura...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2011)

*Perche'*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè di merda? Venti anni, ormoni a mille, il corpo che, biologicamente, è nella condizione migliore per fare sesso... che c'è di strano nel desiderare farlo? Non dico che sia esente da pericoli.
> Ma voglio conoscere chi a 20 anni non è innamorato e con testa e corpo pieni di messaggi che dicono VAI E FAI L'AMORE!!!
> La società non c'entra nulla... qua è semplicemente la natura...


A quella eta' tutto capita nulla si cerca,ci si diverte si gira, si fanno maronate,si ride talvolta si piange,su dai non si sta' con sta bava alla bocca,dove cazzo sta l'innocenza di quell'eta'?
Svanita?
Mha...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Novembre 2011)

*Si*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> qua è semplicemente la natura...


l'inverno che anticipa l'autunno


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A quella eta' tutto capita nulla si cerca,ci si diverte si gira, si fanno maronate,si ride talvolta si piange,su dai non si sta' con sta bava alla bocca,dove cazzo sta l'innocenza di quell'eta'?
> Svanita?
> Mha...


A 20 anni barcamenarsi tra storie parallele, mi sembra sì molto molto triste.

Ma se parliamo semplicemente di sesso, allora mi sembra assolutamente normale pensare a due ventenni innamorati che stanno insieme e che sprizzano tanti di quegli ormoni da innaffiare un orto.
Il sesso per me non toglie innocenza. C'è tanta innocenza e ingenuità e freschezza nei primi amore, anche col sesso. Tolgono l'innocenza i pensieri contorti, i giochi di potere, gli egoismi... non il sesso, secondo me.


----------



## Andy (10 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A 20 anni barcamenarsi tra storie parallele, mi sembra sì molto molto triste.
> 
> Ma se parliamo semplicemente di sesso, allora mi sembra assolutamente normale pensare a due ventenni innamorati che stanno insieme e che sprizzano tanti di quegli ormoni da innaffiare un orto.
> Il sesso per me non toglie innocenza. C'è tanta innocenza e ingenuità e freschezza nei primi amore, anche col sesso. Tolgono l'innocenza i pensieri contorti, i giochi di potere, gli egoismi... non il sesso, secondo me.


Non la farei così facile.

Giovani, ventenni e sesso. Si sta male per amore anche a quella età, altro che figli dei fiori...

Il sesso toglie l'innocenza anche a quella età quando cornifichi il tuo ragazzo di 18 anni, che nemmeno ha iniziato la vita e già lo prendono per il culo...


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Novembre 2011)

Cavolo ma quanto avete scritto? tra emorroidi, bullisimo e ricordi di gioventù è stato difficile seguire il filo. 
Comunque... Daniele sto andando a cercare la tua storia nel forum... ma che ti è successo? come mai sei così avvelenato? Qualunque cosa sia mi dispiace ma non mi sembra giusto prendersela con tutto il genere femminile.... non sono cessa e non ho fatto sesso mica con miliardi di persone, non sai niente di me e per quanto ti riguarda potrei averlo fatto solo con loro 2! Per non parlare dell'educazione ricevuta.... che c.... centra? Ci si affezziona alle persone sbagliate, si sogna un futuro migliore, si cerca di acquisire sicurezza solo se uno è figlio di brutta gente? 
In ogni modo so di comportarmi non in modo giusto, so che devo intraprendere questo percorso da sola però è tutto cosi difficile quando si è immersi nelle situazione e solo chi davvero ci è passato può capire cosa si prova. 
Vi aggiorno: ieri mattina ci siamo visti, abbiamo fatto una passeggiata al mare e davvero non c'è stato niente... mi piace essere in sua compagnia, anche come amico mi piace passare il tempo con lui, forse è davvero di compagnia che ho bisogno, sapete la solitudine è ciò che più mi spaventa in assoluto. In queste situazioni non mi ci sono mai trovata e mai ho avuto un contatto cosi diretto... a volte penso che mi usi solo per uscire dalla sua monotonia matrimoniale quando più gli fa comodo ma invece a volte penso che davvero mi voglia bene ma che ciò non sia abbastanza per affrontare un divorzio e allontanarsi da chi piu ama: i suoi figli. 
Con il mio fidanzato, potete pensare ciò che volete, ma io davvero ci tengo a lui. Fino all'anno scorso aveva un'altro tipo di lavoro, stavamo sempre insieme, non lavorava tutto il giorno, tutti i giorni e ciò ha senza dubbio compromesso il tutto.... perchè a 22 anni una ragazza ha bisogno di sentirsi importante, di uscire, di passare del tempo con lui, ho il diritto di vivere la mia vita al massimo e non vederlo 2 ore la sera in cui è un miracolo che non si addormenti. Ok il lavoro è importante non voglio assolutamente che lo lasci ma lui si accontenta di quello che ha, nemmeno prova a cercare altro o a venirmi incontro... che pretendete? così si cede e si sbaglia....


----------



## Fabry (11 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cavolo ma quanto avete scritto? tra emorroidi, bullisimo e ricordi di gioventù è stato difficile seguire il filo.
> Comunque... Daniele sto andando a cercare la tua storia nel forum... ma che ti è successo? come mai sei così avvelenato? Qualunque cosa sia mi dispiace ma non mi sembra giusto prendersela con tutto il genere femminile.... non sono cessa e non ho fatto sesso mica con miliardi di persone, non sai niente di me e per quanto ti riguarda potrei averlo fatto solo con loro 2! Per non parlare dell'educazione ricevuta.... che c.... centra? Ci si affezziona alle persone sbagliate, si sogna un futuro migliore, si cerca di acquisire sicurezza solo se uno è figlio di brutta gente?
> In ogni modo so di comportarmi non in modo giusto, so che devo intraprendere questo percorso da sola però è tutto cosi difficile quando si è immersi nelle situazione e solo chi davvero ci è passato può capire cosa si prova.
> Vi aggiorno: ieri mattina ci siamo visti, abbiamo fatto una passeggiata al mare e davvero non c'è stato niente... mi piace essere in sua compagnia, anche come amico mi piace passare il tempo con lui, forse è davvero di compagnia che ho bisogno, sapete la solitudine è ciò che più mi spaventa in assoluto. In queste situazioni non mi ci sono mai trovata e mai ho avuto un contatto cosi diretto... a volte penso che mi usi solo per uscire dalla sua monotonia matrimoniale quando più gli fa comodo ma invece a volte penso che davvero mi voglia bene ma che ciò non sia abbastanza per affrontare un divorzio e allontanarsi da chi piu ama: i suoi figli.
> Con il mio fidanzato, potete pensare ciò che volete, ma io davvero ci tengo a lui. Fino all'anno scorso aveva un'altro tipo di lavoro, stavamo sempre insieme, non lavorava tutto il giorno, tutti i giorni e ciò ha senza dubbio compromesso il tutto.... perchè a 22 anni una ragazza ha bisogno di sentirsi importante, di uscire, di passare del tempo con lui, ho il diritto di vivere la mia vita al massimo e non vederlo 2 ore la sera in cui è un miracolo che non si addormenti. Ok il lavoro è importante non voglio assolutamente che lo lasci ma lui si accontenta di quello che ha, nemmeno prova a cercare altro o a venirmi incontro... che pretendete? così si cede e si sbaglia....



Il problema è questo allora, il tuo ragazzo ha un lavoro che lo impegna molto vi vedete solo per due ore al giorno...e non ne cerca un altro, beh visti i tempi che corrono gli chiedi una cosa moltoooo difficile, magari se gli vuoi bene dovresti essere tu ad andare incontro a lui e non viceversa, altrimenti meglio andare ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## Andy (11 Novembre 2011)

Anche perchè, da quello che sembra, se perde anche quel lavoro nella foga di cercare altro, tu gli farai ciao ciao con la manina...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

Daniele cazzo....ravvediti dai cancella sto post...
Indegno...verso tutte le donne che hanno fatto la fortuna dei loro compagni.
A me fa comunque troppo schifo e l'ho disapprovato.
Certe tue sparate sono lesive della dignità umana.


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2011)

Questa 22 enne la dignità l'ha già persa facendo la mignottona con un coglionazzo che ha simile a me solo l'età, del resto non valuto le sue incapacità, pensa a 40 anni che razza di donna orribile sarà. Nessuna donna e ripeto nessuna donna ha mai fatto la fortuna del suo compagno, al massimo ha condiviso un minimo con quello sfigato di turno, ma la fortuna della persona dipende solo dalla persona e basta, l'altra persona conta poco.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa 22 enne la dignità l'ha già persa facendo la mignottona con un coglionazzo che ha simile a me solo l'età, del resto non valuto le sue incapacità, pensa a 40 anni che razza di donna orribile sarà. Nessuna donna e ripeto nessuna donna ha mai fatto la fortuna del suo compagno, al massimo ha condiviso un minimo con quello sfigato di turno, ma la fortuna della persona dipende solo dalla persona e basta, l'altra persona conta poco.


Strano...
MOlti uomini devono la loro fortuna alla loro compagna...
Spece se hanno un'attività assieme...
Ma come diceva un vecchio penitente ad un amico frate...
" Padre per giustare le robe in Italia ghe vole o un tedesco con un can lupin, o la me dona!"...

Basterebbe notare come le donne sopportano meglio la vedovanza...hanno la casa, i nipoti, un mucchio di interessi...

Cons'è un uomo senza una donna?
Un nulla che cammina!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2011)

Daniele.... ma che ti è successo? qualcuno mi racconti la sua storia )))


----------



## Daniele (12 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Daniele.... ma che ti è successo? qualcuno mi racconti la sua storia )))


Sei sicura di volerlo sapere? Bhe, che dire, io ero fidanzato con una ragazza di Roma, una storia nata da una mia battuta all'autogrill a Bentivoglio e che è diventata importante, almeno per me, tanto da confessarle quello che ho vissuto di brutto nella mia vita. Le chiesi in rispetto per i lutti e per le violenze che ho vissuto nella mia vita (violenze psicologiche abbastanza gravi e pesanti abbandoni da ragazzino dei miei più vicini parenti che mi hanno lasciato solo con la morte di mio padre), chiedendole solo di non tradirmi, che se avesse avuto interesse per un altro, di dirmelo e di lasciarci, perchè io non avrei più sopportato un altro tradimento (visto che la ex prima di lei mi aveva tradito ed anche pigliato per il culo con mezza Ferrara).
Lei era molto più piccola di me ed io mi sono fatto per 3 anni la maggior parte della fatica per farla felice, per stare con lei, come voleva e lei dopo una bellissima lettera verso di me e verso quello che provava per me che ha fatto? POchi giorni dopo è uscita con un tizio mai visto prima che l'ha contattata su messenger chiedendole se voleva uscire con un tizio veramente figo e lei....lei ci è stata.
Allora, che il tizio fosse veramente figo era una balla, ma per convincersi che lo fosse gliela diede per direttissima. Ok, manco provava nulla ne attrazione e ne altro verso il tizio e mi ha tradito, ma fosse solo quello. Dopo un poco mi lasciò per motivi alquanto fumosi, tutte le mie amiche mi dicevano che chiaramente o aveva un altro o mi aveva tradito, ma io la difendevo, poi dopo 1 mese è morto quel pompinaro di suo nonno ed io, sapendo bene che lei amava alquanto quel suo nonno e che viveva male la cosa, ad una sue telefonata di aiuto sono andato per aiutarla. 
Risultato finale? Li scopro di essere un cornuto del cazzo, devo starmene zitto fino al funerale del pompinaro e nel frattempo mi vengono gli incubi riguardanti la morte orribile che ha avuto mio padre, che io ho vissuto come un tradimento della mia persona. 
Ho sognato il momento di quando mi hanno detto della sua morte e sul come circa ogno notte per 1 anno, poi un poco di meno, ma sempre di continuo e quella puttana che ha fatto? Manco una telefonata per chiedermi come stavo, manco delle scuse, se non accuse ed accuse sulla mia persona, solo perchè io coglione le avevo dato una mano non una, non due, ma mille volte.
Lei aveva circa la tua età e scusami, ma da come hai scritto si capisce che tu valuto il tuo fidanzato come na merdaccia da usare come meglio credi, come la mia ex ha fatto con me, dimmi allora se sei un essere umano se hai questi sentimenti, dimmi che cazzo di essere umano sei tu che non ti fotte nulla del male che fai agli altri, in fondo non sarai tu a pagare pèer i tuoi errori.
Come detto, sei un mostro, un incredibile mostro che non merita ne rispetto e ne dignità, almeno fino al momento in cui non ti accorgerai del grave male che hai fatto.
Io come ne sono uscito? Con tre tentativi di suicidio di cui l'ultimo venuto quasi quasi bene...e ne porto i segni dentro e fuori come non hai idea.
Ora dimmi, la mia ex merita la felicità, cosa cavolo merita chi ha portato una persona a perdere la speranza per il futuro?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2011)

Allora... la tua storia mi sembra alquanto seria, hai perfettamente ragione, ok, ma non mi sembra il caso di avercela con tutto il genere femminile... Ogni donna e soprattutto ogni storia è un caso a parte.... certo con un tradimento si fa del male all'altra persona, si prende in giro l'altro, ma io credo che ognuno di noi abbia infondo delle motivazioni piu o meno plausibili... non so cosa abbia spinto lei a farlo ma sicuramente qualcosa è scappato.... e ok che hai fatto del bene per lei ma si dice "fai del male ricordatene, fai del bene dimenticatene"..... un giorno verrai ricompensato per tutto.... per come la vedo io, non dovresti passare il tuo tempo ad accusare gli altri e a torturarti con questa storia... ok è stata una stronza ma sai quante brave ragazze ci sono che aspettando di essere amate? se continuerai ad odiare il mondo non lascerai spazio per l'amore nella tua vita.... secondo me dovresti affrontare i tuoi problemi con un esperto.... cosi non risolvi nulla....


----------



## Non registrato 2 (12 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> la fortuna della persona dipende solo dalla persona e basta, l'altra persona conta poco.





Daniele ha detto:


> cosa cavolo merita chi ha portato una persona a perdere la speranza per il futuro?


???


----------



## Daniele (12 Novembre 2011)

Non registrato 2 ha detto:


> ???


I successi di una persona dipendono unicamente dalla persona stessa, un'altra può averla aiutata, ma è evidente che senza le capacità personali non ci sarebbe stato quel successo. Io quello che ho fatto e quel poco che ho lo devo solo a me stesso, che da solo sono uscito dal buio della morte, che da solo mi sono laureato, che da solo ho avuto il culo di trovare un buon lavoro e che se si vuole che in futuro farò carriera per via della mia proverbiale efficenza al lavoro. 
Le altre persone sono solo zavorre, zono solo pesi inutili che si vengono ad avere per alleviare la sofferenza della solitudine, ma veramente sono anche il peso degli insuccessi molto spesso o anche delle cose non fatte, peso che io non possiedo. 
Alla ragazza che mi ha risposto, io ho fato 3 anni di psicoterapia, è anche un miracolo che voglio solo rovinare la vita di lei e non farla ancora fuori. Lei sapeva quello che avevo vissuto perchè in vita mia solo con lei mi sono confidato, io che sono chiuso e che sorrido sempre, anche se soffro, e non aveva nessun motivo se non la sua debolezza nel non cercare la strada più difficile, quella di lasciarmi nella condizione di riuscirmi vedere negli occhi, non quella dei vigliacchi che tradiscono per non guardare dopo negli occhi l'altra persona, spero solo che abbia una bella e lunga vita, con una bella famiglia e che i figli che vuole...possano morire prima di lei, molto prima di lei. Spero solo che lei viva una perdita come l'ho vissuta io, spero solo che la vita dopo quela perdita ed in momenti di debolezza sia cattiva al punto giusto con lei per cercare di farsi fuori, spero proprio che lei possa pagare per il danno che ha fatto, perchè bastava solo chiedermi al telefono "Come stai Daniele? Scusami ancora, so di essere una stronza, scusami." e non quel silenzio fatto di litigi con le che incazzato come una iena quando mi svegliavo dopo i miei incubi le telefonavo per mandarla a cagare e lei a offendermi, a dirmi contro a inventare scuse plausibili per il suo gesto, quando solo una volta mi ha detto il perchè...il volersi sentire bella davanti ad un'altra persona, perchè io ero scontato...per mancanza di stima ha ucciso me, perchè quello che ero era differente, quello che ero era una bella persona ed ora sono come un cadavere in decomposizione, null'altro, con il mio animo putrido esito solo per fare del bene a un paio di persone...e affondare quelli che mi stanno sui coglioni.
Non ne uscirò mai da questo inferno, certe cose si cristallizzano dentro l'animo, quando un dolore forte viene mantenuto per troppo tempo ad una intensità elevata, diventa essenza della persona, nessuno ha capito che dovevo risolvere la cosa e nessuno mi ha aiutato per fare quello che andava fatto, "il tempo aggiusta sempre le cose!" mi dicevano, falso come non mai, il tempo fa solo in modo che il dolore diminuisca, ma non smette e comunque la ferita è sempre li, sempre aperta.
Carissima, tu stai facendo questo alla persona che sta con te, scoprendo tutto potrebbe diventare me, potrebbe fare anche del male a te, sei disposta a questo per del sesso con un vecchio deficiente, dando del vecchio anche a me in questo caso?


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2011)

daniele questo forum non ti fa bene perché ogni volta ti fa rivivere lo strazio e nessuno di noi riesce  a trovare le parole per placarlo;vivi la vita fuori e non ti tormentare così.


----------



## Daniele (12 Novembre 2011)

Minerva, questa ragazza deve essere consapevole di quello che è agendo così, una zoccoletta bastarda, magari solo una ragazzina viziata. Potrà poi scegliere di fare la zoccoletta per tempo, ma almeno che sia conscia di quello che è e del epiteto che deve darsi. Si io leggendo queste cose sto male, quando però riesco aiutare qualcuno a sfangarsi dalla merda in cui è finito, ne sono felice, e sappi che alcune personcine qui dentro hanno avuto un supporto morale da me, basta essere consci di quello che si sta compiendo. Del resto io non assolverò mai le zoccolette come fa il conte, perchè qualcuno fece esattamente così con la mia ex...facendomi quindi entrare dentro quella spirale di distruzione che forse tu ricorderai almeno in parte, ma era terribile. Perchè io contrasto sempre il Conte, perchè potrebbe avere come nickname Mastercruel (che qui non esisteva) e giustificare il male fatto usando frasi come "ma sewi giovane, è giusto che sperimenti", oppure "so che la carne è debole, che ci si può fare", il tutto evoluto dopo con frasi del genere "tu a lui non devi più nulla, è lui che deve farsela passare" pur sapendo che il mio dolore era causa della azione di lei e non mia.

Io non assolvo nessuno, lo metto sempre davanti alla sua colpa orribile e uso le orribili parole che descrivono la sua colpa, perchè la pupù non deve mai essere confusa con la cioccolata.


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (12 Novembre 2011)

Daniele... ehm.. tutta la comprensione umana per la sofferenza che hai vissuto e ancora ti porti intatta dentro.
Io comunque cercavo solo di farti notare la contraddizione che ho letto nelle due frasi che ho riportato.
Se ritieni che la fortuna, il successo, chiamalo come ti pare, dipendano unicamente dalla persona che lo realizza, lo stesso dovrebbe valere per sfortuna o insuccesso. Nel lavoro come nei sentimenti.
Non è che se le cose vanno bene è merito nostro, mentre se vanno male è colpa di altri.

Riguardo al resto, il tempo non aggiusta un bel niente, sono d'accordo con te. E' quello che tu sei capace di fare con il tempo e nel tempo che può migliorare le cose.
Solo tu puoi uscire dal tuo 'inferno', ma se ti ripeti che non ne uscirai mai stai sicuro che così andrà.
Liberati da questo giogo che ti porti appresso, da questa rabbia che coltivi.
Gli altri ti possono ferire solo nella misura in cui glielo consenti. Se qualcuno riesce a gettarmi in un baratro, quel baratro c'era già, era già dentro di me. Ero in bilico e forse è un bene che, cadendo, dovrò per forza affrontare la salita. 
Non ti conosco, ho letto solo pochi tuoi interventi, ma la tua aggressività è piuttosto vistosa... ed è un peccato.
Dispiace leggere tanta sofferenza.
C'è una frase che cerco di non dimenticare e spero tu possa fare altrettanto: 'Quando siete arrabbiati con qualcuno, state punendo voi stessi per l'azione dell'altro, state dissipando la vostra energia'.
Smettila di punirti, di consumarti su presunti errori o mancanze altrui. Meriti molto di più di quello che ti stai dando.
Ciao.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Novembre 2011)

Daniele non ti conosco e non so niente di te... ok ti ha tradito, è una stronza ok, ma questo deve darti la forza di riemergere ancora piu forte di prima... volevi che lei ti chiamasse per sapere come stavi.... ma vuoi che lei provi pena per te? certo che no.... non c'è peggior vendetta che mostrare all'altro tutta la propria felicità, mostrare quanto la propria vita sia perfetta anche senza di lei che non ti ha saputo apprezzare.... quindi basta a tormentarti e ad avercela con lei e con tutte le ventiduenni prese da altri uomini.... non può piovere per sempre.... mostrale quanto vali!!!!
Tornando a noi.... oggi ci siamo rivisiti e questa volta c'è stato qualcosa.... quando stiamo insieme è come se fossimo fidazati da sempre, è dolcissimo con me, siamo in sintonia su tutto.... la magia però finisce appena lui va via, magari ci telefoneremo in questi giorni, lui sarà freddo, io mi tormenterò e giurerò di non vederlo più.... ma poi lui mi dirà qualcosa di carino e io ricascherò.... perchè mi sono così attaccata a lui? perchè ho l'esigenza di sentirlo... di sapere che fa, di raccontargli la mia giornata???? 
pensate che un po ci tenga a me? un po mi vuole bene? credo un minimo di si... altrimenti che ci avrebbe perso a chiudere la storia? invece lui non ci riesce cosi come me.....


----------



## Daniele (14 Novembre 2011)

Ti ipotizzo una cosa, il tuo fidanzato scopre tutto e massacra di botte il tuo amante, finisce in galera per questo e si rovina la vita solo perchè tu non sei capace di chiudere con entrambi. Mettiamola in un altro modo, entrambi state facendo del male ad una persona che scoprirà quanto è doloroso solo nel momento in cui lo scoprirà, è come scoprire di non aver sentito 10000 calci nelle balle e provare il dolore tutto d'un botto, è indicibile il dolore che ti cambia dentro.
Il tradimento non rafforza nessuno, è una balla dei traditori, sappi che un tradimento indeboleisce tutti, quelli che si credono più forti sono come il mio io dopo il primo tradimento, dei fessi belli e buoni, in verità la ferità c'è e ci rimarrà anche se non la sentirà e quando qualcuno la riaprirà...sarà qualcosa di orribile.
Mai fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te, una violenza psicologica come è il tradimento è violenza, ditemi quale donna vorrebbe subire una violenza di siffatto tipo?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ipotizzo una cosa, il tuo fidanzato scopre tutto e massacra di botte il tuo amante, finisce in galera per questo e si rovina la vita solo perchè tu non sei capace di chiudere con entrambi. Mettiamola in un altro modo, entrambi state facendo del male ad una persona che scoprirà quanto è doloroso solo nel momento in cui lo scoprirà, è come scoprire di non aver sentito 10000 calci nelle balle e provare il dolore tutto d'un botto, è indicibile il dolore che ti cambia dentro.
> Il tradimento non rafforza nessuno, è una balla dei traditori, sappi che un tradimento indeboleisce tutti, quelli che si credono più forti sono come il mio io dopo il primo tradimento, dei fessi belli e buoni, in verità la ferità c'è e ci rimarrà anche se non la sentirà e quando qualcuno la riaprirà...sarà qualcosa di orribile.
> Mai fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te, una violenza psicologica come è il tradimento è violenza, ditemi quale donna vorrebbe subire una violenza di siffatto tipo?



Il tradimento ti riporta a quella realtà che soltanto chi è capace di viverla la realtà, accetta!
Le favole, le romanticherie a cui si credeva, la fedeltà, l'amore infinito, un'unica persona in due esseri, la luna, le stelle.... e tutto quello a cui si credeva svanisce nel tempo che ci vuole per una frase che ti dice: ho fatto sesso con un'altro/a. Dopo sta a noi capire una semplice cosa.....  vogliamo ancora dormire o svegliarci ? vogliamo ancora torturarci oppure prendere di petto la realtà ed affrontarla?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2011)

Il tradimento non ti Riporta a nessuna realtà....è un evento che destabilizza qualsiasi equilibrio saldo o precario che sia....!!!!Le favole son quelle che si raccontano dopo per cercare di mandar avanti un qualcosa di evidentemente rotto......e molti continuano a dormire facendo finta che nulla è successo.....!!!!!C'è anche chi si sveglia e prende di petto la realtà e non accetta di star insieme a qualcuno che ci ha mentito ed ha agito infischiandosene di noi e della coppia.......!!!Il resto son le fantastiche cazzate che va di moda raccontarsi per ricondurre il tutto ad uno stato di pseudo normalità........ma forutnatamente c' è ancora chi si rifiuta di dormire.......!!


----------



## Lostris (15 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa 22 enne la dignità l'ha già persa facendo la mignottona con un coglionazzo che ha simile a me solo l'età, del resto non valuto le sue incapacità, pensa a 40 anni che razza di donna orribile sarà. Nessuna donna e ripeto nessuna donna ha mai fatto la fortuna del suo compagno, al massimo ha condiviso un minimo con quello sfigato di turno, ma la fortuna della persona dipende solo dalla persona e basta, l'altra persona conta poco.


A volte mi fai venire in mente questa canzone....

[video=youtube;0qjmAVCJus0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qjmAVCJus0[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2011)

Dopo il bellissimo pomeriggio passato insieme oggi non si è fatto minimamente sentire.... sarà impegnato va bene... ma potrebbe anche telefonare 5 minuti!!!!! non ha davvero il tempo? O forse si sta sentedo in colpa per avermi vista e non si sta facendo sentire volontariamente? tra qualche giorno si farà sentire e dirà non possiamo andare avanti così..... lo dico io che è una tortura.....


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2011)

Patetici, cazzo se siete patetici, tu almeno hai la scusa di essere una stupida adolecente, ma loui dove si è messo il cervello, nel sedere?


----------



## jos (15 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Il tradimento ti riporta a quella realtà che soltanto chi è capace di viverla la realtà, accetta!
> Le favole, le romanticherie a cui si credeva, la fedeltà, l'amore infinito, un'unica persona in due esseri, la luna, le stelle.... e tutto quello a cui si credeva svanisce nel tempo che ci vuole per una frase che ti dice: ho fatto sesso con un'altro/a. Dopo sta a noi capire una semplice cosa.....  vogliamo ancora dormire o svegliarci ? vogliamo ancora torturarci oppure prendere di petto la realtà ed affrontarla?


Certo che ti riporta alla realtà, alla realtà di avere accanto una persona fatta in un certo modo (vogliamo dire quantomeno debole?) e per fortuna non tutte le realtà, e le persone, sono uguali. 
E' consolatorio dire, e dirsi, che può succedere, "siamo umani", "è stato solo sesso", "prima o poi capita a tutti", e bla bla bla... Siamo umani, chi lo nega, MA c'è chi tradisce e chi non lo fa. Chi mente e chi non lo fa. 
Di quale realtà parliamo?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2011)

Il mio telefono ancora tace... io dico una persona impegnata quanto sia lo trova il tempo di chiamare, mandare un messaggio, connettersi in rete.... invece no niente.... mi sento cosi umiliata, cosi stupida per tutta questa situazione! perchè vedo ancora del bene in lui e non riesco a guardare la realtà?


----------



## Lostris (16 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il mio telefono ancora tace... io dico una persona impegnata quanto sia lo trova il tempo di chiamare, mandare un messaggio, connettersi in rete.... invece no niente.... mi sento cosi umiliata, cosi stupida per tutta questa situazione! perchè vedo ancora del bene in lui e non riesco a guardare la realtà?


Dovresti, per cominciare, lasciare il tuo ragazzo. 
Ammettere di essere piuttosto 'presa' da un uomo impegnato. 
Riconoscere quello che sei per lui, cioè, a quanto pare, solo un'avventura sessuale.
Magari, visto che stai male, imparare qualcosa per il futuro da questa esperienza.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2011)

Lo so ragazzi, davvero so che sono giovane ma state lontani dalle persone impegnate, soprat se sposati.... davvero.... se siete capaci di tenere le distanze va bene ma se vi affezzionate o se loro fanno di tutto per entrare nella volstra vita per poi uscirne quando il desiderio è finito... scappateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2011)

non mi risponde piu al cell.... mi ha mandato un sms dicendo che vuole essere lasciato in pacee perchè è un brutto periodo... cosi da un momento all'altro.... che schifo davvero.... arriverà la mia vendetta.... è l'unica mia consolazione....


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi risponde piu al cell.... mi ha mandato un sms dicendo che vuole essere lasciato in pacee perchè è un brutto periodo... cosi da un momento all'altro.... che schifo davvero.... arriverà la mia vendetta.... è l'unica mia consolazione....


cominci anche tu con 'ste cazzate della vendetta?
E' una brutta serata, in genere sono più gentile, cmq ciccia, non te l'ha ordinato il dottore di fartela con uno sposato, di tradire il tuo fidanzato, e se ti incazzi solo perchè lo sposato sparisce come è normale che succeda -eh sì, è normale cara- dimostri solo di essere oltre che viziata come dicono i tuoi amici che evidentemente ti conoscono, pure stupida e di scarso spessore. Spero che tu non lo sia.

Anche perchè, cara, se tu ti vendichi, anche lui si può vendicare, ti pare? O non hai problemi a dire al tuo fidanzato come ti sei divertita ultimamente?


----------



## kay76 (18 Novembre 2011)

Scusa ma non riesco proprio a capirti.
Nel tuo post iniziale dici che non ami il tuo amante, ma che ti piace solo sentirti desiderata.
Quindi per te era solo un gioco, un modo per alimentare la tua autostima, non un sentimento vero nei confronti di un'altra persona.
Sei tu la prima quindi, ad averlo usato.
Sinceramente non capisco l'astio nei suoi confronti, lo schifo, la voglia di vendetta. Lo potrei capire se fosse dettato dalla sofferenza per aver perso una persona a cui si tiene veramente, ma così sembra solo il puntare i piedi di una ragazzina perchè il giocattolino si è rotto....


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

Per vendetta non intendevo assolutamente l'eventualità di andarlo a dire alla moglie o a chissà chi.... primo perchè non è una cosa giusta, non si ottiene niente e poi perchè di mezzo naturalmente ci andrei anche io... le cose si fanno in due.... Conoscendolo la cosa che più gli darebbe fastidio è vedermi felice, proseguire nella mia vita e con le mie cose senza piu includerlo... quindi per vendetta intendevo proprio questo... il riuscire a fare finta di niente e mostrarmi indifferente nei suoi confronti!
Tornando al fatto di amare o no... è vero, non sono innamorata di lui però mi manca come persona, le nostre abitudini, il fatto di sentirsi sempre.... pero mi rendo conto che sia per la situazione in se e sia per come mi trattava ultimamente non si merita nemmeno un minimo pensiero.... 
So di aver sbagliato, non dovevo mettermi dal principio in questa situazione pero mi sono lasciata rassicurare dalle sue parole, che non sarebbe stato solo sesso ma almeno un volersi bene.... e io ci sono cascata senza pensare alle conseguenze o senza pensare al giorno in cui tutto sarebbe finito.... sono giovane e non ho mai fatto queste cose nella mia vita.... la cosa mi sarà anche sfuggita di mano, mi sono quasi ossessionata non so.... però dopo tanto tempo e dopo le cose che ci siamo detti poteva almeno parlarne con me anzichè sparire così... non sono mica un giocattolo da riporre quando ti fa piu comodo.... e la cosa che più mi fa soffrire è che non ne posso nemmeno parlare con nessuno e devo fare finta di niente con il mio fidanzato.... so che da questa storia devo imparare molto, mi sono scottata e la prossima volta non mi farò certo coinvolgere per cosi poco....


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... è un pò che leggo le vostre storie per trovare spunti interessanti per la mia vicenda e per non sentirmi la sola ad affrontare tutto ciò ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di scrivere. Sono una ragazza di 22 anni, fidanzata da 3 e mezzo e da 6 mesi ho una relazione con un uomo sposato di 34 anni. Relazione iniziata come grande storia d'amore con tante promesse da parte sua, lunghi discorsi sull'amore ecc, come se avesse trovato davvero la donna della sua vita e pian piano andata sempre più scemando. Probabilmente lui ha aperto gli occhi e si è reso conto dell'errore che stava facendo ma perlopiù penso che fosse stato solo uno sfizio da parte sua che si è voluto togliere, niente di piu. Potete immaginare come questa cosa mi roda terribilmente, mi sono sentita usata e la cosa mi umilia quotidianamente perchè lui vuole che ci continuiamo a sentire e quando riesce anche a vederci, ma senza troppi problemi diciamo. Sicuramente gli piace sentirsi considerato ma non vuole rischiare piu di tanto. La cosa peggiore è che io sono consapevole di tutto ciò, giuro che sia l'ultima volta che mi sono fatta trattare cosi ma il giorno dopo, quando lui torna a farsi sentire, ricasco... e non perchè davvero io lo ami ma perchè mi piace sentirmi desiderata e considerata. Sono attratta da altri ragazzi perchè non sono soddisfatta della mia relazione con il mio fidanzato.... non mi sento apprezzata e considerata lavorando tutto il giorno, sessualmente non credo sia il massimo però so che ci tiene a me e davvero mi vuole bene.... ma tutto cio mi fa riflettere: se ora è cosi come posso passare tutta la mia vita con lui? Naturalmente la risposta piu ovvia è lascialo.... ma io sono ancora piu ovvia dicendo che ho paura di rimanere sola e sono sempre in attesa di qualcuno che mi voglia ugualmente bene come lui ma con cui starci davvero bene.... tutti mi dicono che non sono mai contenta, che sono viziata ma io so che non è questo quello che voglio ma allo stesso tempo non mi sento abbastanza forte per lasciarlo e vivere la mia vita a pieno... non mi piaccio e non mi sento sicura di me stessa.... credo che sarebbe piuu giusto fare un percorso prima su di me!


Il lavoro mi fa leggere solo ora la tua storia,anch'io vivo una cosa simile da 5 mesi,con una ragazza libera e molto piu' giovane di me,anch'io come il tuo amante non sono libero.Pero'non ho mai fatto promesse cretine,non ho mai illuso,e le ho messo ad arte in bocca''prima o poi ci saluteremo perche'mi sposero'''....io non posso essere il suo futuro,mi dispiacera'ma sara'cosi'.
Spesso le dico che quando saremo stufi,nessuno sparira',come fa'il tuo amante,ma avremo le palle per dircelo.Altro che vendette.
Sparisci dalla sua vita,non perdi niente,non e'un'uomo,ma un quaqquaraqqua'.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Non registrato, sei giovane, ed hai tanta strada davanti a te, ora a quanto pare hai avuto una lezione di vita, e spero che tu riesca a capire una semplice cosa, che le persone hanno due facce, una che gli serve per accalappiare ( e cosa c'è di meglio di accalappiare una ragazza single) l'altra,
 quella reale che si presenta in tutta la sua fredda schiettezza quando l'essere umano ha raggiunto il suo scopo.
Morale ? tieniti distante dalle persone sposate, e quando tu ti sposerai ricordati delle cose che hai letto in questo forum ( tradimenti, routinne, parlare, discutere, mantenere vivo un rapporto) e soprattutto quanto possa far male essere traditi.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Non registrato, sei giovane, ed hai tanta strada davanti a te, ora a quanto pare hai avuto una lezione di vita, e spero che tu riesca a capire una semplice cosa, che le persone hanno due facce, una che gli serve per accalappiare ( e cosa c'è di meglio di accalappiare una ragazza single) l'altra,
> quella reale che si presenta in tutta la sua fredda schiettezza quando l'essere umano ha raggiunto il suo scopo.
> Morale ? tieniti distante dalle persone sposate, e quando tu ti sposerai ricordati delle cose che hai letto in questo forum ( tradimenti, routinne, parlare, discutere, mantenere vivo un rapporto) e soprattutto quanto possa far male essere traditi.


Buongiorno Claudio,verissimo...francamente non capisco perche'una ragazza di 22 anni debba andarsi a cercare un'uomo di 34 con moglie e forse figli.....perche'lo fanno???insicurezza??mancanza inconscia della figura paterna?io potrei benissimo essere suo padre...,,parlo della mia,e non conta neanche il fattore economico.Che ne pensi??Ci sara'un perche'..una ragione


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

Lo so, sto davvero imparando molto da questa storia, sia sul tradimento in sè ma anche su me stessa, sto scoprendo di essere abbastanza vulnerabile sotto alcuni punti di vista, magari mi fido troppo delle persone fino a diventarne quasi "dipendente" e non deve essere così perchè come tutti sappiamo le cose cambiano da un momento all'altro... la gente si stanca, tradisce, abbandona... quindi è meglio riuscire ad affrontare al meglio tutto ciò senza diventare succube delle persone e senza provare a tutti i costi a capire, a trattenerle perforza ma avere il coraggio di riconoscere il mio valore e lasciarle andare! 
Per quanto riguarda lui non si può certo definire un UOMO, forse avrà pensato che sparendo sarebbe stato il modo più facile per farmi distaccare da lui? però così da un giorno all'altro, senza un chiarimento, senza preoccuparsi di me e di come potessi stare.... davvero malefico e soprattutto egoista.... forse avrà trovato un'altra vittima? 
Qualcosa mi dice che quando si sentirà non considerato tornerà e mi chiedo sarò pronta a comportarmi nel modo più giusto?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Claudio,verissimo...francamente non capisco perche'una ragazza di 22 anni debba andarsi a cercare un'uomo di 34 con moglie e forse figli.....perche'lo fanno???insicurezza??mancanza inconscia della figura paterna?io potrei benissimo essere suo padre...,,parlo della mia,e non conta neanche il fattore economico.Che ne pensi??Ci sara'un perche'..una ragione


Lothar, io sono una persona molto ignorante, direi e confermerei ignorantissima.
Ma tra le poche cose a cui credo sta proprio nelle parole che tu hai scritto sopra.
Insicurezza, figura paterna, crescita in cui hai subito talvolta delle situazioni che consapevolmente o inconsapevolmente che, nella vita alcune volte per strane coincidenze saltano fuori e ti segnano la strada.
Ma la cosa importante è che, nell'attimo in cui ti rendi conto degli sbagli che fai, tu devi capirli devi sviscerarti dentro e maturare, e liberarti delle cose negative che ti erano dentro, per poi poter andare avanti a testa alta.
We solo opinione personale, quindi attenzione perchè magari ho solo scritto cazzate.


----------



## Lostris (19 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Non registrato, sei giovane, ed hai tanta strada davanti a te, ora a quanto pare hai avuto una lezione di vita, e spero che tu riesca a capire una semplice cosa, che le persone hanno due facce, una che gli serve per accalappiare ( e *cosa c'è di meglio di accalappiare una ragazza single*) l'altra,
> quella reale che si presenta in tutta la sua fredda schiettezza quando l'essere umano ha raggiunto il suo scopo.
> Morale ? tieniti distante dalle persone sposate, e quando tu ti sposerai ricordati delle cose che hai letto in questo forum ( tradimenti, routinne, parlare, discutere, mantenere vivo un rapporto) e soprattutto quanto possa far male essere traditi.


Peccato che lei non sia affatto single, ma fidanzata da più di tre anni...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo so, sto davvero imparando molto da questa storia, sia sul tradimento in sè ma anche su me stessa, sto scoprendo di essere abbastanza vulnerabile sotto alcuni punti di vista, magari mi fido troppo delle persone fino a diventarne quasi "dipendente" e non deve essere così perchè come tutti sappiamo le cose cambiano da un momento all'altro... la gente si stanca, tradisce, abbandona... quindi è meglio riuscire ad affrontare al meglio tutto ciò senza diventare succube delle persone e senza provare a tutti i costi a capire, a trattenerle perforza ma avere il coraggio di riconoscere il mio valore e lasciarle andare!
> Per quanto riguarda lui non si può certo definire un UOMO, forse avrà pensato che sparendo sarebbe stato il modo più facile per farmi distaccare da lui? però così da un giorno all'altro, senza un chiarimento, senza preoccuparsi di me e di come potessi stare.... davvero malefico e soprattutto egoista.... forse avrà trovato un'altra vittima?
> Qualcosa mi dice che quando si sentirà non considerato tornerà e mi chiedo sarò pronta a comportarmi nel modo più giusto?


 Bene, quello che scrivi a parere mio fa capire che stai cominciando a recepire dentro e stai davvero assimilando la realtà.
Per quello che riguardo la frase colorata scritta, se hai scritto ciò in formula di domanda, in maniera tale da farti pensare ad un'altra persona che potrebbe stare male come te, allora tutto ok, ma se poni la domanda come sfogo perchè stai male, allora no! devi andare avanti e non pensare più ad una persona come quella che hai incontrato, lui ti ha preso in giro! tu ci sei cascata e stop!! ti prendi le tue colpe, ma che ti servano per crescere. 
E' inutile stare a recriminare ancora su ciò che lui ti ha falsamente dato ed a cui tu hai creduto.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo so, sto davvero imparando molto da questa storia, sia sul tradimento in sè ma anche su me stessa, sto scoprendo di essere abbastanza vulnerabile sotto alcuni punti di vista, magari mi fido troppo delle persone fino a diventarne quasi "dipendente" e non deve essere così perchè come tutti sappiamo le cose cambiano da un momento all'altro... la gente si stanca, tradisce, abbandona... quindi è meglio riuscire ad affrontare al meglio tutto ciò senza diventare succube delle persone e senza provare a tutti i costi a capire, a trattenerle perforza ma avere il coraggio di riconoscere il mio valore e lasciarle andare!
> Per quanto riguarda lui non si può certo definire un UOMO, forse avrà pensato che sparendo sarebbe stato il modo più facile per farmi distaccare da lui? però così da un giorno all'altro, senza un chiarimento, senza preoccuparsi di me e di come potessi stare.... davvero malefico e soprattutto egoista.... forse avrà trovato un'altra vittima?
> Qualcosa mi dice che quando si sentirà non considerato tornerà e mi chiedo sarò pronta a comportarmi nel modo più giusto?


Io una volta l'ho tenuto spento apposta 1 giorno intero...alla fine lei ha chiamato,e viceversa lei x 2gg mi ha ignorato, e io l'ho ''stanata''con un subdolo sms...sono giochetti che si fanno....stai muta,vedrai come corre...almeno io farei cosi'...
Ho un figlio della tua'eta'...stai lontana dagli uomini piu'grandi e sposati.....siamo brutta razza....e la moglie non la molliamo mai


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peccato che lei non sia affatto single, ma fidanzata da più di tre anni...


E' vero essere fidanzati non discolpa dal fatto di tradire, ma è pur vero che il fidanzamento serve appunto per conoscere se stessi e gli altri, e nel frattempo col tempo e con le storie che si avranno, si avrà la possibilità di potersi scegliere la persona che più rispecchia quello che si è imparato conoscendo quello che più si cerca in un uomo o donna.
Intendiamoci sono daccordo sul fatto che anche da fidanzati si ha un impegno con l'altro, e che quindi prima di intraprendere un'altra relazione si dovrebbe chiudere quella che si ha in corso.


----------



## Lostris (19 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il lavoro mi fa leggere solo ora la tua storia,anch'io vivo una cosa simile da 5 mesi,con una ragazza libera e molto piu' giovane di me,anch'io come il tuo amante non sono libero.Pero'non ho mai fatto promesse cretine,non ho mai illuso,*e le ho messo ad arte in bocca''prima o poi ci saluteremo perche'mi sposero''*'....io non posso essere il suo futuro,mi dispiacera'ma sara'cosi'.
> Spesso le dico che quando saremo stufi,nessuno sparira',come fa'il tuo amante,ma avremo le palle per dircelo.Altro che vendette.
> Sparisci dalla sua vita,non perdi niente,non e'un'uomo,ma un quaqquaraqqua'.


Ma quanta presunzione in queste parole....  pensi di manovrarla come vuoi? a mio parere ci stai finendo dentro con tutte le scarpe... e nemmeno te ne rendi conto...
Comunque, se sei convinto te...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Novembre 2011)

mi scuso con Non Registrato per il tono di ieri sera...
Il fatto che io avessi avuto una serataccia non mi giustifica, ho dato per scontata una superficialità che mi ha fatto usare toni che non mi sono propri.
Insomma, scusa, continui ad esprimere emozioni e sentimenti che non ritengo giusti in relazione alla storia che hai vissuto, per la tua giovane età probabilmente, ma non avevo alcun diritto di parlarti in quel modo.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2011)

Nausica, tranquilla, ho capito la serataccia ma so anche di avere le mie colpe e di meritarmi le vostre tirate d'orecchie.... anzi più parlate con questi termini e più riesco ad aprire gli occhi.... 
avete ragione proverò a non farmi sentire... chi davvero vuole sentirti ti cerca, è evidente che non gli passi per la testa niente di buono e che stressandolo lo indispettisco e gli do la certezza di esserci sempre per lui.... io il mio l'ho fatto, quasi stalking per le tante telefonate :-D vi confesso che non voglio che si faccia sentire... almeno finiamo tutto ciò.... io ho una vita davanti, sbaglierò, prenderò strade giuste, cercherò di dare il massimo in tutto quello che farò... è lui che è un uomo triste, insoddisfatto ma senza le palle per cambiare la propria vita....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma quanta presunzione in queste parole....  pensi di manovrarla come vuoi? a mio parere ci stai finendo dentro con tutte le scarpe... e nemmeno te ne rendi conto...
> Comunque, se sei convinto te...


Cosa sono queste confidenze eh?
Donna trema e prega tutti i tuoi dei egiziani...
Stai parlando con lui, l'anima nera numero 2 del forum...
Il grande e possente Lothar!
Io invece sono l'anima nera numero 1...
E se tu hai visto la mia bandiera...ringrazia la tua buona stella che il teschio centrale...non abbia proferito l'oracolo!
A quel punto saresti perduta!


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa sono queste confidenze eh?
> Donna trema e prega tutti i tuoi dei egiziani...
> Stai parlando con lui, l'anima nera numero 2 del forum...
> Il grande e possente Lothar!
> ...


Sei geloso o solo preoccupato che venga contaminata dalle vostre anime nere? O magari lo speri?? 
Ah ah ah.. che ne sai che la mia anima non sia ancora più torbida delle vostre? Oppure talmente candida da avere l'incredibile potere di purificarle?? Chissà...
Attenti alla figlia delle acque...


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

E la conferma è arrivata.... ieri mi ha telefonato.... ha detto che in questi giorni era troppo arrabbiato per sentirmi e io gli ho chiesto ma c'è qualcosa di più? vuoi chiudere con me? e lui ha detto è meglio, sai che dobbiamo farlo, non si puo andare avanti cosi.... io ho avuto la forza di dire solo va bene.... in quel momento avrei voluto dire tante cose, arrabbiarmi e dirgli non sono mica un giocattolo.... questa è la 5 volta che mi fa questo discorso e io ci sto ogni volta sempre più male.... dirgli che non può decidere sempre tutto lui.... ma niente.... un po perchè non volevo dargli nessun'altra soddisfazione e un po perchè infondo ha ragione.... ieri sera sono stata bene, ma quando sono qui al pc, a casa, mi prende un forte senso di angoscia perchè so che non potrò più sentirlo, non so se mi cercherà ancora, non posso piu telefornargli per raccontargli la mia giornata e ciò mi fa stare male al solo pensiero.... Ah poi alla fine della conversazione gli ho detto c'è altro? e lui si ti voglio bene.... mahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... ora la parte negativa di lui non riesco a vederla ma mi suona in testa solo il suo ti voglio bene.... e se davvero me ne volesse? :-(((


----------



## Massone (20 Novembre 2011)

certo le compagnie telefoniche fanno affari d'oro con i traditori


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> certo le compagnie telefoniche fanno affari d'oro con i traditori



davvero... figurati quando avevo l'amante che viveva in Spagna... ho speso cifre astronomiche


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> davvero... figurati quando avevo l'amante che viveva in Spagna... ho speso cifre astronomiche


evviva Skype!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

L'ho appena incontrato per caso... domani sarà davvero triste iniziara una nuova settimana con tutta la routine che ne deriva... ma senza la sua presenza :-( tornerà a farsi sentire? devo riuscire a non chiamarlo....


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

Continuo a leggere della tua profonda infantilità!!! Stai facdendo la prostituta a gratis di un uomo e fai del male ad un altro che usi, che sfrutti e che probabilmentye lo ripaghi con sesso (come una prostituta), ma non hai un minimo di dignità ragazza? Oppure la dignità non ti fu fornita all'atto della tua nascita?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Continuo a leggere della tua profonda infantilità!!! Stai facdendo la prostituta a gratis di un uomo e fai del male ad un altro che usi, che sfrutti e che probabilmentye lo ripaghi con sesso (come una prostituta), ma non hai un minimo di dignità ragazza? Oppure la dignità non ti fu fornita all'atto della tua nascita?




stavo per scrivere "minchia Daniele"..... poi mi sono accorta che hai modificato completamente il post (per fortuna )


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere "minchia Daniele"..... poi mi sono accorta che hai modificato completamente il post (per fortuna )


Un  minimo di decenza la possiedo io, non come questa puttanella che continua a non vedere il problema e si nasconde dietro al dito.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

Be forse era meglio il post precedente  Io gli voglio bene davvero, perchè prostituta? se lui mi dicesse passiamo del tempo insieme, rimaniamo amici ma non facciamo sesso per me andrebbe bene uguale.... non è che tutto deve essere ricondotto a quello... almeno per me... poi non so lui cosa aveva in testa! E poi posso sembrare infantile o stupida ma vi scrivo tutto ciò che mi passa per la mente, liberamente.... visto che non ne posso parlare con nessuno :-(


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Be forse era meglio il post precedente  Io gli voglio bene davvero, perchè prostituta? se lui mi dicesse passiamo del tempo insieme, rimaniamo amici ma non facciamo sesso per me andrebbe bene uguale.... non è che tutto deve essere ricondotto a quello... almeno per me... poi non so lui cosa aveva in testa! E poi posso sembrare infantile o stupida ma vi scrivo tutto ciò che mi passa per la mente, liberamente.... visto che non ne posso parlare con nessuno :-(


era meglio il post dove ti augurava di morire domani????


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> era meglio il post dove ti augurava di morire domani????


NO auguravo al suo amante di morire domani di un infartuccio. Quintina, leggi meglio 
Io penso solo che questa storia è solo mancanza totale di rispetto verso sè stessi e verso chi si prende per il culo, il tuo fidanzato ragazzina, che non merita questo tuo atteggiamento e ti consiglierei di lasciarlo per dare un anno sabbatico alla tua figa e poter forse curare un poco la tua non proprio elevata cutura.
Del resto ricordati, quanto sono spiacevole e fastidioso, senza sapere che sono io questa spiacevole persona anche io ti riuscirei portare a letto senza alcun problema, come quel furbacchione, perchè tu sei una preda facile, facilissima per la tua età.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *NO auguravo al suo amante di morire domani di un infartuccio.* Quintina, leggi meglio
> Io penso solo che questa storia è solo mancanza totale di rispetto verso sè stessi e verso chi si prende per il culo, il tuo fidanzato ragazzina, che non merita questo tuo atteggiamento e ti consiglierei di lasciarlo per dare un anno sabbatico alla tua figa e poter forse curare un poco la tua non proprio elevata cutura.
> Del resto ricordati, quanto sono spiacevole e fastidioso, senza sapere che sono io questa spiacevole persona anche io ti riuscirei portare a letto senza alcun problema, come quel furbacchione, perchè tu sei una preda facile, facilissima per la tua età.


Embè, preferisce che il suo amante muoia piuttosto che essere chiamata puttanella???????


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Embè, preferisce che il suo amante muoia piuttosto che essere chiamata puttanella???????


Ahh, quintina, l'ho scritto che questa quì ha dei seri problemi di mente, preferisce la morte dell'amante piuttosto che essere chiamata puttanella e per fortuna che gli vuole bene a lui, pensa cosa augurerebbe al suo fidanzato di cui non parla quasi mai, come se fosse inesistente, uno schiavo necessario alla sua piacevole facciata di brava ragazza, mentre dietro è lorda come una puttanella.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahh, quintina, l'ho scritto che questa quì ha dei seri problemi di mente, preferisce la morte dell'amante piuttosto che essere chiamata puttanella e per fortuna che gli vuole bene a lui, pensa cosa augurerebbe al suo fidanzato di cui non parla quasi mai, come se fosse inesistente, uno schiavo necessario alla sua piacevole facciata di brava ragazza, mentre dietro è lorda come una puttanella.


non l'ha letto, ha detto che crede che l'avrebbe preferito. Ovviamente si sbagliava


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non l'ha letto, ha detto che crede che l'avrebbe preferito. Ovviamente si sbagliava


Ahh, è vero ha sbagliato! Quante cose ha sbagliato in 22 anni di vita, cavoli, ha sbagliato su se stessa, ha sbagliato sugli altril, penso che forse avrebbe fatto meglio ad investire un poco di più sulle sue capacità che sulle sue volontà, almente avrebbe imparato a riconoscere che non si può sbagliare all'infinito.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

Mamma mia... ci state andando giù pesante però eh... va bene che me lo merito.... sono giovane e si può sbagliare... sono pronta a rimediare ai miei errori però è normale che mi manchi una persona con cui ho condiviso i miei pensieri e le mie emozioni per quasi un anno.... e che sparisce cosi dalla mia vita....


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*La cosa che da noia*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mamma mia... ci state andando giù pesante però eh... va bene che me lo merito.... sono giovane e si può sbagliare... sono pronta a rimediare ai miei errori però è normale che mi manchi una persona con cui ho condiviso i miei pensieri e le mie emozioni per quasi un anno.... e che sparisce cosi dalla mia vita....


Penso che sia una sola.
Sei giovane e le cazzate ci stanno dai,ma con tutti i ragazzi che ci sono al mondo ma uno sposato dovevi prendere?
Nei tuoi bei 22 anni,ma cazzo sveglia bambina.
Se a 22 anni mi trovi gia' "l'amante sposato" a 32 mi sei gia' vecchia bacucca.


Poi comodo dire hee sono giovane si puo' sbagliare bla bla,non mi sembri poi cosi' ingenua,guarda solo le risposte che dai al tuo amante per telefono... donna matura poco spontanea e molto costruita :-( trovo la cosa un po' triste ,poi alla tua eta').


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Uomini*

Ma non siamo stupidi sai,cosa pensi :-(









Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*o forse*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non siamo stupidi sai,cosa pensi :-(
> 
> Ciao blu



Siamo veramente degl'imbecilli e non sappiamo piu' riconoscere il vero dal falso :-(
Basta un buco per eccitarti e due tette per non farci capire un cazzo. Poi,dopo aver esaudito l'istinto farlocco del nostro fratellino capiamo e ragioniamo.
E voi li a rompere i coglioni quando capiamo che non vogliamo piu'...


Blu


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo veramente degl'imbecilli e non sappiamo piu' riconoscere il vero dal falso :-(
> Basta un buco per eccitarti e due tette per non farci capire un cazzo. Poi,dopo aver esaudito l'istinto farlocco del nostro fratellino capiamo e ragioniamo.
> E voi li a rompere i coglioni quando capiamo che non vogliamo piu'...
> 
> ...


ma vaii a cacare.... tu sei di sicuro uno di quelli che gioca con le persone e poi salire usl pulpito a dare lezioncine di comportamento. che ti si seccassero le palle anche ocn tua moglie.... magari ne hai una e anche cornuta. )


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma vaii a cacare.... tu sei di sicuro uno di quelli che gioca con le persone e poi salire usl pulpito a dare lezioncine di comportamento. che ti si seccassero le palle anche ocn tua moglie.... magari ne hai una e anche cornuta. )


Complimenti... con tutte le cose poco carine che ti hanno detto, chissà perchè te la vai a prendere proprio per delle considerazioni sarcastiche sulla natura di certi uomini... Ti sei riconosciuta nella rompicoglioni e la cosa non ti è andata giù???  :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2011)

Bene, allora quindi a 22 anni si ha il diritto di fare del male agli altri? Allora se la pensi così dì al tuo fidanzato che lo hai tradito per tutto quel tempo e digli che a 22 anni si ha il diritto di sbagliare, poi lui ti spaccherà la faccia dicendoti che anche lui ha il diritto di sbagliare alla sua età e che dovresti capirlo tu che hai detto quello. No, non gira, a 22 anni non si ha il diritto di fare nulla se non pagare maggiormente che quando si è più saggi, perchè si faranno molte cazzate.
Perchè molte persone più avanti non fanno errori così madornali come il tuo? Alcuni perchè ne hano pagato delle conseguenze così atroci a 20 anni che se lo ricordano ancora. Se hai un minimo di dignità di te stessa, smetti di fare la donna con il tizio ed inzia a pensare un poco che di fare l'amante non ne sei capace, perchè se provi affetto per il tizio dovresti provarne anche per un vibratore, orribile no? Poi valuta un poco sul come lasciare il tuo fidanzato e fà in modo di fare del bene a lui dopo e non a te, fino a che non avrai riparato il danno che tu hai potenzialmente fatto non hai il diritto di vivere un cazzo quella tua beneamata vita.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2011)

*Davvero*



Lostris ha detto:


> Complimenti... con tutte le cose poco carine che ti hanno detto, chissà perchè te la vai a prendere proprio per delle considerazioni sarcastiche sulla natura di certi uomini... Ti sei riconosciuta nella rompicoglioni e la cosa non ti è andata giù???  :mrgreen:



Grazie Lostris,non capivo ...



ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sei geloso o solo preoccupato che venga contaminata dalle vostre anime nere? O magari lo speri??
> Ah ah ah.. che ne sai che la mia anima non sia ancora più torbida delle vostre? Oppure talmente candida da avere l'incredibile potere di purificarle?? Chissà...
> Attenti alla figlia delle acque...


Donna la tua è tracotanza...cosa sono queste confidenze?
Non ti sono bastate le sette piaghe? Eh?
No...capisci...Lothar è il mio unico amico...eh?
Se perdo quello...poi sono solo...
Ma io e Lothar siamo già stati purificati...guarda qui...
[video=youtube;YmRitHAjQxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmRitHAjQxw[/video]


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna la tua è tracotanza...cosa sono queste confidenze?
> Non ti sono bastate le sette piaghe? Eh?
> No...capisci...Lothar è il mio unico amico...eh?
> Se perdo quello...poi sono solo...
> ...


...
Ah ah ah... ho capito.. voi vi purificate a furia di bacchettate eh!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> ...
> Ah ah ah... ho capito.. voi vi purificate a furia di bacchettate eh!!


Si...
Una sporca guerra...
Se vai nel mio profilo...vedi...


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Complimenti... con tutte le cose poco carine che ti hanno detto, chissà perchè te la vai a prendere proprio per delle considerazioni sarcastiche sulla natura di certi uomini... Ti sei riconosciuta nella rompicoglioni e la cosa non ti è andata giù???  :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

Ciao a tutti... le cose vanno un pò meglio... cerco di non farmi più sentire e sinceramente non ne ho nemmeno voglia per come mi ha trattata... diciamo che per ora siamo limitati a un buongiorno e buonanotte in internet...
Tirando le somme di questa storia, ho cercato di riflettere su di me e sulla storia con il mio fidanzato e sono arrivata alla conclusione di non essere realmente soddisfatta sessualmente... ora partiranno le parolaccie!!! Non è solo per le emozioni che si vivono, ormai appiattite da tempo ma intendo proprio da un punto di vista pratico.... pero nonostante il sesso, ci tengo a lui e gli voglio bene... e tutto questo mi spaventa... se un ragazzo a 25 anni non riesce ad avere veri rapporti.... a 40 come sarà? e poi si può voler bene ad una persona ma lasciarla solo per il sesso?


----------



## Lostris (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... le cose vanno un pò meglio... cerco di non farmi più sentire e sinceramente non ne ho nemmeno voglia per come mi ha trattata... diciamo che per ora siamo limitati a un buongiorno e buonanotte in internet...
> Tirando le somme di questa storia, ho cercato di riflettere su di me e sulla storia con il mio fidanzato e sono arrivata alla conclusione di non essere realmente soddisfatta sessualmente... ora partiranno le parolaccie!!! Non è solo per le emozioni che si vivono, ormai appiattite da tempo ma intendo proprio da un punto di vista pratico.... pero nonostante il sesso, ci tengo a lui e gli voglio bene... e tutto questo mi spaventa... se un ragazzo a 25 anni non riesce ad avere veri rapporti.... a 40 come sarà? *e poi si può voler bene ad una persona ma lasciarla solo per il sesso?*


Sì.
Decisamente sì. 
Soprattutto se si è giovani, secondo me, e a seconda dell'importanza che ogni persona attribuisce all'aspetto sessuale all'interno di un rapporto... dato che, volente o nolente, è un collante fortissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... le cose vanno un pò meglio... cerco di non farmi più sentire e sinceramente non ne ho nemmeno voglia per come mi ha trattata... diciamo che per ora siamo limitati a un buongiorno e buonanotte in internet...
> Tirando le somme di questa storia, ho cercato di riflettere su di me e sulla storia con il mio fidanzato e sono arrivata alla conclusione di non essere realmente soddisfatta sessualmente... ora partiranno le parolaccie!!! Non è solo per le emozioni che si vivono, ormai appiattite da tempo ma intendo proprio da un punto di vista pratico.... pero nonostante il sesso, ci tengo a lui e gli voglio bene... e tutto questo mi spaventa... se un ragazzo a 25 anni non riesce ad avere veri rapporti.... a 40 come sarà? e poi si può voler bene ad una persona ma lasciarla solo per il sesso?


Amavo mia moglie, ma sessualmente eravamo su un'altro pianeta, io le sono stato accanto, ma ero già sposato, e comunque tutto è individuale, personalmente davo e do molta importanza al sesso.
Voi giovani adesso avete la possibilità di confrontarvi in qualsiasi cosa, fatelo, fatevi le esperienze e conoscete e conoscetevi, in questa maniera credo che sarete più maturi per capire cosa per voi conta di più e soprattutto conoscerete voi stessi e quello che volete.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*25 anni*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... le cose vanno un pò meglio... cerco di non farmi più sentire e sinceramente non ne ho nemmeno voglia per come mi ha trattata... diciamo che per ora siamo limitati a un buongiorno e buonanotte in internet...
> Tirando le somme di questa storia, ho cercato di riflettere su di me e sulla storia con il mio fidanzato e sono arrivata alla conclusione di non essere realmente soddisfatta sessualmente... ora partiranno le parolaccie!!! Non è solo per le emozioni che si vivono, ormai appiattite da tempo ma intendo proprio da un punto di vista pratico.... pero nonostante il sesso, ci tengo a lui e gli voglio bene... e tutto questo mi spaventa... se un ragazzo a 25 anni non riesce ad avere veri rapporti.... a 40 come sarà? e poi si può voler bene ad una persona ma lasciarla solo per il sesso?


Io penso che alla sua giovene eta' il sesso sia da contorno,ha altre cose per la testa ed è bello cosi'.
Non si puo' pretendere che la sua esperienza sia alla pari di uno di 34.
Forse quando avra' maturato esperienze sara' meglio di tanti bla bla bla che alla fine puntano alla patata.
Ma cosa intendi per veri rapporti ?
Vedi hai giocato con il fuoco e ti sei bruciata!
Ma fin che stara' con te che pensi al sesso e non all'amore queste esperienze non puotra' farle.
Gia' perche' lui con te non fa sesso,è troppo giovane per saper cosa vuol dire,lui con te fa l'amore.
Ma si lascialo andar via non tenerlo per comodo,è giovane sai quante ragazze puo' trovarsi e quante esperienze speciali puo' fare.


blu


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... le cose vanno un pò meglio... cerco di non farmi più sentire e sinceramente non ne ho nemmeno voglia per come mi ha trattata... diciamo che per ora siamo limitati a un buongiorno e buonanotte in internet...
> Tirando le somme di questa storia, ho cercato di riflettere su di me e sulla storia con il mio fidanzato e sono arrivata alla conclusione di non essere realmente soddisfatta sessualmente... ora partiranno le parolaccie!!! Non è solo per le emozioni che si vivono, ormai appiattite da tempo ma intendo proprio da un punto di vista pratico.... pero nonostante il sesso, ci tengo a lui e gli voglio bene... e tutto questo mi spaventa... se un ragazzo a 25 anni non riesce ad avere veri rapporti.... a 40 come sarà? e poi si può voler bene ad una persona ma lasciarla solo per il sesso?


Lascialo subito se no ti rovini......la mia attuale ''amica''aveva un fidanzato come il tuo,che lo faceva poco,male e in fretta...solo che lei fa fatica a scrollarsi di dosso quell'immagine


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*scusa*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Lascialo subito se no ti rovini......la mia attuale ''amica''aveva un fidanzato come il tuo,che lo faceva poco,male e in fretta...solo che lei fa fatica a scrollarsi di dosso quell'immagine


Non puoi fare una colpa a questo giovane,mi sembra piuttosto normale la sua vita.
Meno normale mi sembra quella della ragazza di 22 anni che si fa' il marito di un'alta...
Tu parli bene ,di esperienza a 50 anni ne hai,poi tu Lother,ma non ti accorgi che stai rovinando la vita di una di 28 anni,per il tuo piacere personale.
Io onestamente preferisco la sana ingenuita' e,cammina cammina mi faro' grande...





blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*se poi*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Lascialo subito se no ti rovini......la mia attuale ''amica''aveva un fidanzato come il tuo,che lo faceva poco,male e in fretta...solo che lei fa fatica a scrollarsi di dosso quell'immagine


Cosa dira' al prossimo:il mio vecchio amico,abusava della mia ingenuita' e del mio senti-mento per lui e mi faceva fare cose che non volevo,mi usava per il suo piacere,ma a me non piaceva.

Cosa vuol dire che fa fatica a scrollarsi di dosso quell'immagine ? Ma dai per cortesia manco l'avesse violentata.


Ahahahhah sveglia Lother che sei grandicello e sposato,sta qui ti lascia in mutande mi sa' !!!




ciao blu


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa dira' al prossimo:il mio vecchio amico,abusava della mia ingenuita' e del mio senti-mento per lui e mi faceva fare cose che non volevo,mi usava per il suo piacere,ma a me non piaceva.
> 
> Cosa vuol dire che fa fatica a scrollarsi di dosso quell'immagine ? Ma dai per cortesia manco l'avesse violentata.
> 
> ...


Lei credeva che il sesso fosse cosi'...due baci,due minuti e via..mica bello a 28 anni.

Ma sono anche troppo sveglio amico,e ti giuro che non mi e'costata un cent,anche se sa benissimo,io sono stato tomba ovvio,le mie possibilita'.Io non illudo e non rovino un bel niente,ti diro'che mi ha detto che arrivera'il giorno che si sposera',e mi salutera'.Mi sembra giusto,siamo una''coppia''senza futuro.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*Appunto*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Lei credeva che il sesso fosse cosi'...due baci,due minuti e via..mica bello a 28 anni.
> 
> Ma sono anche troppo sveglio amico,e ti giuro che non mi e'costata un cent,anche se sa benissimo,io sono stato tomba ovvio,le mie possibilita'.Io non illudo e non rovino un bel niente,ti diro'che mi ha detto che arrivera'il giorno che si sposera',e mi salutera'.Mi sembra giusto,siamo una''coppia''senza futuro.


Visto che sei un uomo sveglio,penso benissimo tu abbia capito cio' che intendevo;ti ho messo davanti i due casi...

Impasta la pagnotta cruda o è cotta ?!!




ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

*mi sembra*

Poco corretto e piacevole "sverginare" una persona "ingenua" con cui pensi di non avere un futuro.
Per me è sinonimo di pochezza.


Ma poi chi ti dice che erano bacini ? Ma sei cosi' sicuro della sua ingenuita'.

Io sono una persona molto ingenua ,ma a certe cose ci arrivo pure io he...




ciao blu


----------



## lothar57 (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poco corretto e piacevole "sverginare" una persona "ingenua" con cui pensi di non avere un futuro.
> Per me è sinonimo di pochezza.
> 
> 
> ...


perche'a 54 anni che futuro avrei con lei scusa??infatti una volta mi ha detto ''saro'la tua badante''...ahahahah poi io sto bene a casa mia,anche se c'e'enorme conflittualita'...comunque dal primo incontro le ho detto la verita.non cerco un'altra moglie.
e'furba come una volpe e molto intelligente,ma ha anche 26 di vita in meno sulle spalle....qui'non posso entrare in dettagli..ma ti assicuro che era realmente abituata male


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì.
> Decisamente sì.
> Soprattutto se si è giovani, secondo me, e a seconda dell'importanza che ogni persona attribuisce all'aspetto sessuale all'interno di un rapporto... dato che, volente o nolente, è un collante fortissimo.


 Quoto.

Puoi sempre provare a scrollarlo in qualche modo e affrontare il problema!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2011)

Ci ho parlato mille volte, con calma o arrabbiandomi... in entrambi i casi non ho ottenuto risultati.... credo che dipendi dal carattere... lui è rassegnato e non ha la forza per mettersi in discussione e cambiare le cose.... è il genere di ragazzo che dice io sono cosi se ti va bene rimani... nonostante magari ci tenga ma non vuole fare troppa fatica sia nel sesso ma anche in altri campi della sua vita.... davvero ci tengo a lui però mi spaventa terribilmente un futuro con lui.... mi sento cosi inutile!
Ieri ad esempio la cosa è durata meno di 5 minuti.... ed è sempre cosi.... cavolo figlio mio fai qualcosa.... per un uomo non è demotivante? sarò ingenua... se uno deve tradire magari tradisce lo stesso pero se una ragazza non è minimamente soddisfatta è doppiamente incentivata.... e tu ragazzo non te ne fai scrupolo? non è luogo comune che gli uomini hanno piu voglia di fare sesso? giusto io dovevo trovarmelo cosi.... Sia chiaro... il tradimento è una brutta cosa e non va fatta... pero se la donna o l'uomo di turno non riesce a rendere l'altra persona felice a letto e nemmeno si sforzi di farlo che fare? Noi donne facciamo di tutto per essere carine, ci sforziamo di non avere limiti a letto e loro ci ripagano con 5 minuti???


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci ho parlato mille volte, con calma o arrabbiandomi... in entrambi i casi non ho ottenuto risultati.... credo che dipendi dal carattere... lui è rassegnato e non ha la forza per mettersi in discussione e cambiare le cose.... è il genere di ragazzo che dice io sono cosi se ti va bene rimani... ?


 vale la pena di lasciarlo solo per questo. Non tenerti una persona che già a questa età non sa/vuole mettersi in discussione. oggi il sesso, domani sarà un'altra cosa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci ho parlato mille volte, con calma o arrabbiandomi... in entrambi i casi non ho ottenuto risultati.... credo che dipendi dal carattere... lui è rassegnato e non ha la forza per mettersi in discussione e cambiare le cose.... è il genere di ragazzo che dice io sono cosi se ti va bene rimani... nonostante magari ci tenga ma non vuole fare troppa fatica sia nel sesso ma anche in altri campi della sua vita.... davvero ci tengo a lui però mi spaventa terribilmente un futuro con lui.... mi sento cosi inutile!
> Ieri ad esempio la cosa è durata meno di 5 minuti.... ed è sempre cosi.... cavolo figlio mio fai qualcosa.... per un uomo non è demotivante? sarò ingenua... se uno deve tradire magari tradisce lo stesso pero se una ragazza non è minimamente soddisfatta è doppiamente incentivata.... e tu ragazzo non te ne fai scrupolo? non è luogo comune che gli uomini hanno piu voglia di fare sesso? giusto io dovevo trovarmelo cosi.... Sia chiaro... il tradimento è una brutta cosa e non va fatta... pero se la donna o l'uomo di turno non riesce a rendere l'altra persona felice a letto e nemmeno si sforzi di farlo che fare? Noi donne facciamo di tutto per essere carine, ci sforziamo di non avere limiti a letto e loro ci ripagano con 5 minuti???


pensa quando non ti danno neanche quei 5 minuti...



senti ma perché non lo lasci? in fondo che cosa ti lega a lui?


----------



## Lostris (23 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci ho parlato mille volte, con calma o arrabbiandomi... in entrambi i casi non ho ottenuto risultati.... credo che dipendi dal carattere... lui è rassegnato e non ha la forza per mettersi in discussione e cambiare le cose.... è il genere di ragazzo che dice io sono cosi se ti va bene rimani... nonostante magari ci tenga ma *non vuole fare troppa fatica *sia *nel sesso *ma anche in altri campi della sua vita.... davvero ci tengo a lui però mi spaventa terribilmente un futuro con lui.... mi sento cosi inutile!
> Ieri ad esempio la cosa è durata *meno di 5 minuti*.... ed *è sempre cosi*.... cavolo figlio mio fai qualcosa.... per un uomo non è demotivante? sarò ingenua... se uno deve tradire magari tradisce lo stesso pero se una ragazza non è minimamente soddisfatta è doppiamente incentivata.... e tu ragazzo non te ne fai scrupolo? non è luogo comune che gli uomini hanno piu voglia di fare sesso? giusto io dovevo trovarmelo cosi.... Sia chiaro... il tradimento è una brutta cosa e non va fatta... pero se la donna o l'uomo di turno non riesce a rendere l'altra persona felice a letto e nemmeno si sforzi di farlo che fare? Noi donne facciamo di tutto per essere carine, ci sforziamo di non avere limiti a letto e loro ci ripagano con 5 minuti???


Per il grassetto ...      :triste: :girlcry:

Per il blu... guarda anch'io me lo sono trovato così.. oddìo.. non proprio così, per fortuna, ma si tratta di una persona che da certamente meno importanza al sesso di quanta non ne dia io.. 

Il tuo caso però.. insomma.. mi sembra proprio che non puoi andare avanti così...


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per il grassetto ...      :triste: :girlcry:
> 
> Per il blu... guarda anch'io me lo sono trovato così.. oddìo.. non proprio così, per fortuna, ma si tratta di una persona che da certamente meno importanza al sesso di quanta non ne dia io..
> 
> Il tuo caso però.. insomma.. mi sembra proprio che non puoi andare avanti così...


lo penso pure io........................ :blu:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì.
> Decisamente sì.
> Soprattutto se si è giovani, secondo me, e a seconda dell'importanza che ogni persona attribuisce all'aspetto sessuale all'interno di un rapporto... dato che, volente o nolente, è un collante fortissimo.


quoto, ed evidentemente per lei è importante


----------



## Sole (24 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Naturalmente la risposta piu ovvia è lascialo.... ma io sono ancora piu ovvia dicendo che ho paura di rimanere sola e sono sempre in attesa di qualcuno che mi voglia ugualmente bene come lui ma con cui starci davvero bene.... tutti mi dicono che non sono mai contenta, che sono viziata ma io so che non è questo quello che voglio ma allo stesso tempo non mi sento abbastanza forte per lasciarlo e vivere la mia vita a pieno... non mi piaccio e non mi sento sicura di me stessa.... credo che sarebbe piuu giusto fare un percorso prima su di me!


Ciao.

Se quello che ti spinge a stare con un uomo è la paura di stare sola, credo che la prima cosa da fare sia proprio lasciarlo. Hai 22 anni, come puoi avere paura di restare sola? Questo è il tuo momento, la fase della vita in cui puoi misurarti davvero con varie esperienze, con gli altri e con te stessa. Come puoi farlo se usi il tuo fidanzato come uno scudo?

Esci da questa logica, prova a costruirti la tua indipendenza, a godere della tua libertà. La solitudine è una condizione interiore sai. tante persone sono sole anche in mezzo alla gente, perchè non sanno creare dei legami veri, dei rapporti autentici. Ma se tu ti apri agli altri, se sfrutti pienamente la tua libertà per imparare a costruire dei legami, non sarai mai sola e non avrai bisogno di appoggiarti a relazioni vuote e fasulle.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

*Mha'*

Saro' io che vivo in un mondo a se,ma io a 22 anni non ci pensavo cosi' tanto alla durata del sesso al fare sesso 5,10,15,20,30,40 ecc minuti :-(
Facevo cio' che facevo senza preoccuparmi troppo dei minuti e se durava poco non era un cosi' grande problema ne' per me ne' per chi stava con me.
La si prendeva in modo diverso senza tanti grilli per la testa in modo piu' semplice ed esplosivo non ricordo tutto questo cercare anzi, era veramente un contorno, piacevole ,ma pur sempre una piacevole sfumatura che veniva cosi' da se senza troppi "il sesso con lei/con lui dura poco,non mi da cio' che voglio sessualmente,mi piace ma l'altro mi scopa meglio,e via via.
Insomma messa cosi' mi sembra che sto' sesso stia diventando un sasso molto pesante :-(





ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

*Insomma*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Saro' io che vivo in un mondo a se,ma io a 22 anni non ci pensavo cosi' tanto alla durata del sesso al fare sesso 5,10,15,20,30,40 ecc minuti :-(
> Facevo cio' che facevo senza preoccuparmi troppo dei minuti e se durava poco non era un cosi' grande problema ne' per me ne' per chi stava con me.
> La si prendeva in modo diverso senza tanti grilli per la testa in modo piu' semplice ed esplosivo non ricordo tutto questo cercare anzi, era veramente un contorno, piacevole ,ma pur sempre una piacevole sfumatura che veniva cosi' da se senza troppi "il sesso con lei/con lui dura poco,non mi da cio' che voglio sessualmente,mi piace ma l'altro mi scopa meglio,e via via.
> Insomma messa cosi' mi sembra che sto' sesso stia diventando un sasso molto pesante :-(
> ...


Era piu' genuino...

Mi verrebbe la battuta ma è meglio evitare ;-)


blu


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2011)

Era semplicemente più tuo, credo.
Come vivere il sesso è una cosa talmente personale, talmente diversa l'uno dall'altro..

A 22 anni come a qualunque altra età in realtà la cosa importante è capire cosa si vuole davvero, cosa fa per noi, e non lasciarsi imporre modelli dall'esterno senza averci pensato.

Ci sono persone che a 22 anni e passa vivono il sesso come un contorno.
C'è ch lo sente come un fattore importante, la cui mancanza lascia frustrati.
Non la mancanza in se e per se magari, non sto parlando di una dipendenza come da droga. Ma la frustrazione che ti fa dire "ma diamine, se io e lui ci amiamo, perchè non lo facciamo come ricci così come mi mi sembra buono e giusto che sia?"
E' una voce che fa, come minimo, capire che due persone non sono compatibili in qualcosa che, almeno per uno, è fondamentale.

Come avrai capito, io il sesso lo vivo come fattore molto importante. E a 22 anni avevo un casino di problemi e cose a cui pensare, ma gli ormoni erano ormoni, e sì, richiedevano la mia attenzione, eccome se la richiedevano...



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Era piu' genuino...
> 
> Mi verrebbe la battuta ma è meglio evitare ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2011)

Era semplicemente più tuo, credo.
Come vivere il sesso è una cosa talmente personale, talmente diversa l'uno dall'altro..

A 22 anni come a qualunque altra età in realtà la cosa importante è capire cosa si vuole davvero, cosa fa per noi, e non lasciarsi imporre modelli dall'esterno senza averci pensato.

Ci sono persone che a 22 anni e passa vivono il sesso come un contorno.
C'è ch lo sente come un fattore importante, la cui mancanza lascia frustrati.
Non la mancanza in se e per se magari, non sto parlando di una dipendenza come da droga. Ma la frustrazione che ti fa dire "ma diamine, se io e lui ci amiamo, perchè non lo facciamo come ricci così come mi mi sembra buono e giusto che sia?"
E' una voce che fa, come minimo, capire che due persone non sono compatibili in qualcosa che, almeno per uno, è fondamentale.

Come avrai capito, io il sesso lo vivo come fattore molto importante. E a 22 anni avevo un casino di problemi e cose a cui pensare, ma gli ormoni erano ormoni, e sì, richiedevano la mia attenzione, eccome se la richiedevano...



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Era piu' genuino...
> 
> Mi verrebbe la battuta ma è meglio evitare ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2011)

*Capisco il tuo discorso*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Era semplicemente più tuo, credo.
> Come vivere il sesso è una cosa talmente personale, talmente diversa l'uno dall'altro..
> 
> A 22 anni come a qualunque altra età in realtà la cosa importante è capire cosa si vuole davvero, cosa fa per noi, e non lasciarsi imporre modelli dall'esterno senza averci pensato.
> ...



Ma io personalmante,non che fossi casa e chiesa a 22 anni anzi,anche se gli ormani mi si ribellavano non mi ponevo tanti pensieri sul sesso.Tutto nasceva da un semplice mi piaci.
Ora non so forse sbaglio ma qui ci sono ragazze che parlano come parlano le mie coetanee,questo io lo trovo un po' triste.
Hanno esperienza da vendere non tanto per l'atto sessuale,anche per quello sicuramente ma puo' essere il trasporto cella situazione,ma per la testa.

Ma quando si avvicinano agli'anta che fanno Nausica?
Cos'hanno da scoprire?




ciao blu


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma io personalmante,non che fossi casa e chiesa a 22 anni anzi,anche se gli ormani mi si ribellavano non mi ponevo tanti pensieri sul sesso.Tutto nasceva da un semplice mi piaci.
> Ora non so forse sbaglio ma qui ci sono ragazze che parlano come parlano le mie coetanee,questo io lo trovo un po' triste.
> Hanno esperienza da vendere non tanto per l'atto sessuale,anche per quello sicuramente ma puo' essere il trasporto cella situazione,ma per la testa.
> 
> ...


Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?
Io sono nella trentina.
Ho vissuto molto, molto sesso quando ero giovanissima, non per mia volontà, non per mio desiderio. E poi ancora tanto, trascinata e  disperata. E poi e poi e poi omissis omissis sono stufa di raccontare 

Adesso so molto meglio cosa è il sesso. E me lo posso vivere bene. Adesso, con tutto quello che ho sperimentato, adesso ci metto dentro quello che ho imparato maturando.
E non so che farò a 40 anni, ma sospetto che vivrò il sesso -e l'amore- con la maturità che avrò accumulato e costruito e vissuto in 40 anni.

Vivere atti sessuali in abbondanza può essere disastroso -se in realtà non lo volevi, ed ecco la cosa che dicevo nel post precedente.

Ma tutta la magia che pensi si perda definitivamente "svendendo" tappe importanti, bruciandole forse diresti tu, tutta la magia non è mai veramente persa. Perchè secondo me si perde solo quando si smette di crescere ed imparare. E puoi sapere tutto sull'arte del pompino, ma rimanere sconvolta dalla bellezza di un bacio.
(E poi regalare un bellissimo pompino alla persona speciale che ami e che ti ha illuminato con un bacio, perchè no  e renderti conto che non avevi mai provato così tanto piacere ad amare il tuo uomo con la bocca come in quel momento, e allora SI che capisci che cosa è condividere un rapporto orale)

Basta però discussioni interessanti ma difficili, colpa mia lo so, ma ho sonno...


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2011)

Non vuoi rimanere sola e quindi scopi cone una vacca un altro e prendi per il culo il tuo fidanzato fino a che non avrai trovato un altro e quindi lo lascerai, magari dopo altri 3 anni...come ripagherai il tempo che gli hai fatto perdere? Cosa penseresti se lui facesse la stessa cosa con te, ti tenesse solo aspettando che arrivasse una migliore di te? Lo sai che il più delle volte i problemi sessuali degli uomini sono colpa delle loro donne? Ovviamente se non hanno altri problemi e lo abbiamo scoperti io ed un mio amico facendo una bella chiaccheratina, scoprendo che entrambi siamo stati molto diversi rispetto ad altre donne. Ci parlai con la mia ragazza anche di questo ed è vero anche per il genere femminile e in assurdo non spesso il migliore amante corrisponde all'orgasmo, quindi le variabili in atto sono estreme. Risultato finale, lui non può cambiare con te, perchè anche io non riuscivo a cambiare con la mia prima ragazza come lei voleva, solo percgè lei pretendeva senza concedere nulla, pretendeva sesso ma non era per nulla sensuale, non faceva nulla per esserlo e quindi che ci si può fare? MOlto probabilmente tu sei come tantissime ragazze attuali che sono sensuali come delle barrette di cioccolato, quindi come puoi lamentarti del tuo lui se probabilmente tu sei una chiavica?
Ragiona un poco, io so di essere una chiavica di amante, ne sono certo adesso, visto che per colpa del tradimento ho perso del tutto l'interesse, ma io come chiavica di amante sono consapevole di alcuen cosette.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*Noi fantasmi nati nel 70*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho vissuto molto, molto sesso quando ero giovanissima, non per mia volontà, non per mio desiderio. E poi ancora tanto, trascinata e  disperata. E poi e poi e poi omissis omissis sono stufa di raccontare


E' la prima volta che mi parli da Donna,sei solita parlarmi da uomo...




Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

Io credo invece che i problemi sessuali siano conseguenze del nostro modo di fare e del nostro carattere.... secondo me analizzando il nostro rapporto con il sesso e il nostro modo di farlo si potrebbe davvero capire molto di noi e sicuramente aiutarci a risolvere i nostri problemi.... cmq morale della favola l'altro è ritornato a farsi sentire, una mezza scenata di gelosia più la promessa di volermi rivedere.... ma ora siamo nel weekend... sparisce di nuovo... :-( mi sento molto piu forte rispetto a prima.... pero quando mi chiama ci casco come una pera cotta....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io credo invece che i problemi sessuali siano conseguenze del nostro modo di fare e del nostro carattere.... secondo me analizzando il nostro rapporto con il sesso e il nostro modo di farlo si potrebbe davvero capire molto di noi e sicuramente aiutarci a risolvere i nostri problemi.... cmq morale della favola l'altro è ritornato a farsi sentire, una mezza scenata di gelosia più la promessa di volermi rivedere.... ma ora siamo nel weekend... sparisce di nuovo... :-( mi sento molto piu forte rispetto a prima.... pero quando mi chiama ci casco come una pera cotta....


Ma a parte lui e il tuo fidanzato moscio, non hai nessuno altro da frequentare?
Oggi che fai di bello?


----------



## astonished (27 Novembre 2011)

*Non siamo dei robot!*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci ho parlato mille volte, con calma o arrabbiandomi... in entrambi i casi non ho ottenuto risultati.... credo che dipendi dal carattere... lui è rassegnato e non ha la forza per mettersi in discussione e cambiare le cose.... è il genere di ragazzo che dice io sono cosi se ti va bene rimani... nonostante magari ci tenga ma non vuole fare troppa fatica sia nel sesso ma anche in altri campi della sua vita.... davvero ci tengo a lui però mi spaventa terribilmente un futuro con lui.... mi sento cosi inutile!
> *Ieri ad esempio la cosa è durata meno di 5 minuti.... ed è sempre cosi.... cavolo figlio mio fai qualcosa.... per un uomo non è demotivante?* sarò ingenua... se uno deve tradire magari tradisce lo stesso pero se una ragazza non è minimamente soddisfatta è doppiamente incentivata.... *e tu ragazzo non te ne fai scrupolo?* non è luogo comune che gli uomini hanno piu voglia di fare sesso? giusto io dovevo trovarmelo cosi.... Sia chiaro... il tradimento è una brutta cosa e non va fatta... pero se la donna o l'uomo di turno non riesce a rendere l'altra persona felice a letto e nemmeno si sforzi di farlo che fare?* Noi donne facciamo di tutto per essere carine, ci sforziamo di non avere limiti a letto e loro ci ripagano con 5 minuti???*


Ciao, 
interevengo a questo punto della discussione per farti notare che stai affrontando il discorso sui problemi dell'intimità sessuale in maniera semplicistica, ed anche superficiale, come spesso, ahimè, mi capita di sentire da parte di donne, anche più grandi di te, che pretendono la prestazione sessuale come qualcosa di dovuto e sacrosanto da parte del maschietto, vero? Non dico che non debba essere come dici tu, chi non vorrebbe un rapporto scintillante anche tra le lenzuola, chi? ma se così non è credi sia solo per mancanza di voglia? Credi che ci sia ua uomo su questa terra che non vorrebbe vedere soddisfatta la propria donna? Credi che per gli uomini sia solo un atto meccanico? Ti metti li e vai avanti ed indietro nel vostro bellissimo vialetto fino a quando siete Voi a dire basta? Non pensi che anche nella testa di un ragazzo, od uomo che sia, in quei momenti passino mille pensieri, anche inconsci, che potrebbero limitarlo? Non pensi che anche per un uomo quei momenti possano rappresentare una cartina di tornasole del sentimento che prova la sua donna per lui, e posso garantirti che se ha il sentore che qualcosa non va tra loro non andrà neppure bene quell'incontro intimo? In sostanza, pensi che si possa andare come in palestra per allenarsi? Sarebbe facile, anche piacevole se fosse così. Ti sei mai chiesta se possono esserci problemi dietro le sue "scarse" performances (non mi riferisco a quelli organici)?  Ne avete mai parlato? E tu, gli dimostri di desiderarlo, di volerlo tuo? fai di tutto per far si che lui non abbia dubbi su di Te? Torno a dirti che, capisco il tuo sfogo e le tue giuste recriminazioni, ma una volta esternate pensa e rifletti sul fatto che se lui potesse ti farebbe stare al settimo cielo, anche in camera da letto, e se così non è non è detto che sia perchè lui è semplicemente svogliato. Inizia ad affrontare la cosa in maniera più analitica e meno superficiale, se vuoi, altrimenti mollalo e travati un ragazzo che possa soddisfarti come pretendi, sei giovane e ne hai il diritto ma se ci tieni a lui, inizia ad affrontare la cosa con la maturità che pian piano questi argomenti ed il loro trattare possono darti.

 Non predere questo mio intervento come una critica a te come persona: è tempo di sfatare il luogo comune che per gli uomi fare sesso sia come andare in palestra, e così non è.

Ciao,


----------



## Fabry (27 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> interevengo a questo punto della discussione per farti notare che stai affrontando il discorso sui problemi dell'intimità sessuale in maniera semplicistica, ed anche superficiale, come spesso, ahimè, mi capita di sentire da parte di donne, anche più grandi di te, che pretendono la prestazione sessuale come qualcosa di dovuto e sacrosanto da parte del maschietto, vero? Non dico che non debba essere come dici tu, chi non vorrebbe un rapporto scintillante anche tra le lenzuola, chi? ma se così non è credi sia solo per mancanza di voglia? Credi che ci sia ua uomo su questa terra che non vorrebbe vedere soddisfatta la propria donna? Credi che per gli uomini sia solo un atto meccanico? Ti metti li e vai avanti ed indietro nel vostro bellissimo vialetto fino a quando siete Voi a dire basta? Non pensi che anche nella testa di un ragazzo, od uomo che sia, in quei momenti passino mille pensieri, anche inconsci, che potrebbero limitarlo? Non pensi che anche per un uomo quei momenti possano rappresentare una cartina di tornasole del sentimento che prova la sua donna per lui, e posso garantirti che se ha il sentore che qualcosa non va tra loro non andrà neppure bene quell'incontro intimo? In sostanza, pensi che si possa andare come in palestra per allenarsi? Sarebbe facile, anche piacevole se fosse così. Ti sei mai chiesta se possono esserci problemi dietro le sue "scarse" performances (non mi riferisco a quelli organici)?  Ne avete mai parlato? E tu, gli dimostri di desiderarlo, di volerlo tuo? fai di tutto per far si che lui non abbia dubbi su di Te? Torno a dirti che, capisco il tuo sfogo e le tue giuste recriminazioni, ma una volta esternate pensa e rifletti sul fatto che se lui potesse ti farebbe stare al settimo cielo, anche in camera da letto, e se così non è non è detto che sia perchè lui è semplicemente svogliato. Inizia ad affrontare la cosa in maniera più analitica e meno superficiale, se vuoi, altrimenti mollalo e travati un ragazzo che possa soddisfarti come pretendi, sei giovane e ne hai il diritto ma se ci tieni a lui, inizia ad affrontare la cosa con la maturità che pian piano questi argomenti ed il loro trattare possono darti.
> 
> Non predere questo mio intervento come una critica a te come persona: è tempo di sfatare il luogo comune che per gli uomi fare sesso sia come andare in palestra, e così non è.
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## Sole (27 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ieri ad esempio la cosa è durata meno di 5 minuti.... ed è sempre cosi.... cavolo figlio mio fai qualcosa.... per un uomo non è demotivante? sarò ingenua... se uno deve tradire magari tradisce lo stesso pero se una ragazza non è minimamente soddisfatta è doppiamente incentivata.... e tu ragazzo non te ne fai scrupolo? non è luogo comune che gli uomini hanno piu voglia di fare sesso? giusto io dovevo trovarmelo cosi.... Sia chiaro... il tradimento è una brutta cosa e non va fatta... pero se la donna o l'uomo di turno *non riesce a rendere l'altra persona felice a letto* e nemmeno si sforzi di farlo che fare? Noi donne facciamo di tutto per essere carine, ci sforziamo di non avere limiti a letto e loro ci ripagano con 5 minuti???


Io sono del parere che nel sesso non debbano esserci aspettative o pretese. Che il sesso sia un gioco da condividere e che, se uno dei due non si diverte, è perchè evidentemente non si funziona *insieme*.

Mio marito è un amante eccezionale, credo che non potrei desiderare di meglio, eppure io sono riuscita a divertirmi perfino con uomini con problemi di erezione. Sdrammatizzando, giocando, usando l'ironia e un po' di complicità. Insomma, se la base affettiva c'è, il sesso funziona di conseguenza. E i problemi si risolvono.

Trovo che i commenti di certe donne sulle prestazioni carenti dei propri mariti/fidanzati siano non solo di pessimo gusto, ma anche piuttosto sterili.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> interevengo a questo punto della discussione per farti notare che stai affrontando il discorso sui problemi dell'intimità sessuale in maniera semplicistica, ed anche superficiale, come spesso, ahimè, mi capita di sentire da parte di donne, anche più grandi di te, che pretendono la prestazione sessuale come qualcosa di dovuto e sacrosanto da parte del maschietto, vero? Non dico che non debba essere come dici tu, chi non vorrebbe un rapporto scintillante anche tra le lenzuola, chi? ma se così non è credi sia solo per mancanza di voglia? Credi che ci sia ua uomo su questa terra che non vorrebbe vedere soddisfatta la propria donna? Credi che per gli uomini sia solo un atto meccanico? Ti metti li e vai avanti ed indietro nel vostro bellissimo vialetto fino a quando siete Voi a dire basta? Non pensi che anche nella testa di un ragazzo, od uomo che sia, in quei momenti passino mille pensieri, anche inconsci, che potrebbero limitarlo? Non pensi che anche per un uomo quei momenti possano rappresentare una cartina di tornasole del sentimento che prova la sua donna per lui, e posso garantirti che se ha il sentore che qualcosa non va tra loro non andrà neppure bene quell'incontro intimo? In sostanza, pensi che si possa andare come in palestra per allenarsi? Sarebbe facile, anche piacevole se fosse così. Ti sei mai chiesta se possono esserci problemi dietro le sue "scarse" performances (non mi riferisco a quelli organici)?  Ne avete mai parlato? E tu, gli dimostri di desiderarlo, di volerlo tuo? fai di tutto per far si che lui non abbia dubbi su di Te? Torno a dirti che, capisco il tuo sfogo e le tue giuste recriminazioni, ma una volta esternate pensa e rifletti sul fatto che se lui potesse ti farebbe stare al settimo cielo, anche in camera da letto, e se così non è non è detto che sia perchè lui è semplicemente svogliato. Inizia ad affrontare la cosa in maniera più analitica e meno superficiale, se vuoi, altrimenti mollalo e travati un ragazzo che possa soddisfarti come pretendi, sei giovane e ne hai il diritto ma se ci tieni a lui, inizia ad affrontare la cosa con la maturità che pian piano questi argomenti ed il loro trattare possono darti.
> 
> Non predere questo mio intervento come una critica a te come persona: è tempo di sfatare il luogo comune che per gli uomi fare sesso sia come andare in palestra, e così non è.
> ...


GRANDIOSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:up::up::up::up:
Ricordati che ti offrirò da bere!

Ciò....e che figure...quando lei vuole...e tu sei lì tutto emozionato e gli dici...dai movate...dai te prego...tirate su...non tradirmi falco rapace....e niente...più gli intimi di alzarsi...più ti agiti e non ce la fai...

E poi...porco cazzo....quando sei lì e non riesci a finire....ti stanchi come un demonio...e non ce la fai più...

Però ti dico io una cosa...
Ehm...per certi uomini...basta che lei respiri eh?
Cosa dicono?
Lascia pur che il mondo diga
che el mejo buso xe la figa!

Per esempio io sono molto delicato...
Se non mi sento accolto o a mio agio...
Non ce la fooooooooooooooo...
Come dire...mi dico...e se magari non ci riesco a farla felice?
E se per qualche mia mossa maldestra perde l'orgasmo? 
Poi penserà che sono un cesso di amante...
Poi non mi desidererà più...
Poi non mi vorrà più...ecc..ecc..ecc..


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono del parere che nel sesso non debbano esserci aspettative o pretese. Che il sesso sia un gioco da condividere e che, se uno dei due non si diverte, è perchè evidentemente non si funziona *insieme*.
> 
> Mio marito è un amante eccezionale, credo che non potrei desiderare di meglio, eppure io sono riuscita a divertirmi perfino con uomini con problemi di erezione. Sdrammatizzando, giocando, usando l'ironia e un po' di complicità. Insomma, se la base affettiva c'è, il sesso funziona di conseguenza. E i problemi si risolvono.
> 
> Trovo che i commenti di certe donne sulle prestazioni carenti dei propri mariti/fidanzati siano non solo di pessimo gusto, ma anche piuttosto sterili.


Si a me è capitato al bar...di sentirle parlare in un certo modo...
So che per circa un mese...
Mi sono tenuto alla larga da qualsiasi contatto con una donna...
Le vedevo come arpie malefiche...


----------



## astonished (27 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io sono del parere che nel sesso non debbano esserci aspettative o pretese. Che il sesso sia un gioco da condividere e che, se uno dei due non si diverte, è perchè evidentemente non si funziona insieme.
> *:up:
> Mio marito è un amante eccezionale, credo che non potrei desiderare di meglio, eppure io sono riuscita a divertirmi perfino con uomini con problemi di erezione. Sdrammatizzando, giocando, usando l'ironia e un po' di complicità. Insomma, se la base affettiva c'è, il sesso funziona di conseguenza. E i problemi si risolvono.
> 
> ...



*
E' come doverebbe essere tra persone che si vogliono bene,che devono conoscersi anche nell'intimità: così dovrebbe essere ma oggi noto ci sia aggressività, pretesa, questo spesso spaventa gli uomini perchè la prestazione sessuale, lo sappiamo bene, non può dipendere solo da lui, dipende dall'intesa che c'è tra i due e se in uno dei due questa latita l'altro non può sopperire da solo, non può inculcare il piacere in chi non ne è predisposto a provarlo nei suoi confronti.*
*
Mi fa piacere che questo sia stato detto da te che sei donna: purtroppo io ne sento ancora e sempre più spesso di questi commenti e non capisco come si faccia a non pensare che dietro i problemi dell'intimità si nascondano spesso problematiche molto più profonde che minano le certezze personali in prima battuta e quella della coppia in seconda, non capisco come si possano trattare questi argomemti con la stessa delicatezza usata da un carpentiere che si accinge ad abbattere un muretto con la mazzetta da 10 kg (e per carità, in quel caso fa benissimo)...insomma l'affermazione del modello "stallone italiani" ha evidentemente fatto danni e non si capisce che gli uomini, al pari delle donne, investono in emotività durante un rapporto sessuale al pari delle donne, e non solo in fisicità. Mi sembra tanto banale ed evidente questa cosa da considerare ovvio ed inutile quanto ho appena puntualizzato*.

Ciao.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> interevengo a questo punto della discussione per farti notare che stai affrontando il discorso sui problemi dell'intimità sessuale in maniera semplicistica, ed anche superficiale, come spesso, ahimè, mi capita di sentire da parte di donne, anche più grandi di te, che pretendono la prestazione sessuale come qualcosa di dovuto e sacrosanto da parte del maschietto, vero? Non dico che non debba essere come dici tu, chi non vorrebbe un rapporto scintillante anche tra le lenzuola, chi? ma se così non è credi sia solo per mancanza di voglia? Credi che ci sia ua uomo su questa terra che non vorrebbe vedere soddisfatta la propria donna? Credi che per gli uomini sia solo un atto meccanico? Ti metti li e vai avanti ed indietro nel vostro bellissimo vialetto fino a quando siete Voi a dire basta? Non pensi che anche nella testa di un ragazzo, od uomo che sia, in quei momenti passino mille pensieri, anche inconsci, che potrebbero limitarlo? Non pensi che anche per un uomo quei momenti possano rappresentare una cartina di tornasole del sentimento che prova la sua donna per lui, e posso garantirti che se ha il sentore che qualcosa non va tra loro non andrà neppure bene quell'incontro intimo? In sostanza, pensi che si possa andare come in palestra per allenarsi? Sarebbe facile, anche piacevole se fosse così. Ti sei mai chiesta se possono esserci problemi dietro le sue "scarse" performances (non mi riferisco a quelli organici)?  Ne avete mai parlato? E tu, gli dimostri di desiderarlo, di volerlo tuo? fai di tutto per far si che lui non abbia dubbi su di Te? Torno a dirti che, capisco il tuo sfogo e le tue giuste recriminazioni, ma una volta esternate pensa e rifletti sul fatto che se lui potesse ti farebbe stare al settimo cielo, anche in camera da letto, e se così non è non è detto che sia perchè lui è semplicemente svogliato. Inizia ad affrontare la cosa in maniera più analitica e meno superficiale, se vuoi, altrimenti mollalo e travati un ragazzo che possa soddisfarti come pretendi, sei giovane e ne hai il diritto ma se ci tieni a lui, inizia ad affrontare la cosa con la maturità che pian piano questi argomenti ed il loro trattare possono darti.
> 
> Non predere questo mio intervento come una critica a te come persona: è tempo di sfatare il luogo comune che per gli uomi fare sesso sia come andare in palestra, e così non è.
> ...


Io penso, anzi ne sono sicura, che ci siano molti, moltissimi uomini ai quali del piacere della propria compagna non interessa assolutamente nulla, perseguono solo il proprio. Alcuni sono velocisti, altri martellatori, io so che quando ero giovane avevo paura di fare sesso sentendo i racconti delle amiche più grandi. Ti dirò di più: una mia amica si lamentò con il fidanzato, lui le disse che era una puttana ninfomane. Rimosso il problema, la donna non ha diritto al piacere, se crede di averne diritto, la si fa sentire un essere immondo così non parlerà alle amiche di quando non ha fatto in tempo neanche a togliersi i pantaloni. Non c'è maturità che tenga di fronte ad una simile frustrazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma a parte lui e il tuo fidanzato moscio, non hai nessuno altro da frequentare?
> Oggi che fai di bello?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## astonished (28 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io penso, anzi ne sono sicura, che ci siano molti, moltissimi uomini ai quali del piacere della propria compagna non interessa assolutamente nulla, perseguono solo il proprio. Alcuni sono velocisti, altri martellatori, io so che quando ero giovane avevo paura di fare sesso sentendo i racconti delle amiche più grandi. Ti dirò di più: una mia amica si lamentò con il fidanzato, lui le disse che era una puttana ninfomane. *Rimosso il problema, la donna non ha diritto al piacere, se crede di averne diritto, la si fa sentire un essere immondo così non parlerà alle amiche di quando non ha fatto in tempo neanche a togliersi i pantaloni.* Non c'è maturità che tenga di fronte ad una simile frustrazione.


Non credo fosse questo il senso del mio intervento: anzi, sono perfettamemte consapevole di quanto possa essere frustrante per una donna vivere un rapporto in cui ci siano problemi di intimità, ma vedo che anche tu ti poni nei confronti dell'argomento in maniera un pò risentita ed è proprio questo il punto. Se un rapporto non funziona nell'intimità non è detto che le causa vadano sempre ascritte all'uomo, non ti pare? Non credi che un uomo, come dicevo nel mio intervento, vorrebbe vedere sempre soddisfatta la propria compagna? Perchè dici che ad un uomo non interessi del piacere di quest'ultima? Se un uomo "fa cilecca" non pensi possa avere dei problemi? Se un uomo non fa in tempo nemmeno a permettere alla compagna di accorgersi che lo stanno facendo non pensi che un problema nella sua testa o nel suo fisico ci sia? Nel mio intervento spingevo ad affrontare la cosa in maniera meno superficiale, e, così come ha detto Sole nel suo intervento, ad affrontare la cosa insieme, tutto quì. Poi so bene che questi problemi spesso portano alla rottura delle relazioni ma, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, questi problemi sono già di loro spesso spie, indicatori, di rapporti già naufragati, e dunque sono spesso effetti e non cause, perchè non mi si venga a dire che se due si amano davvero ci si ponga reciprocamente con pretese quantitative in temini di ore, minuti e secondi........i romantici mi hanno insegnato e ripetuto che in amore ci si pone nei confronti dell'altro per dare senza la pretesa o l'aspettativa di ricevere qualcosa in cambio: vale anche per la sessualità? 

Non è che io scenda dalla montagna con la piena: so bene di essere stato idealista nella chiusura del mio intervento ma sto fatto di porsi in maniera pretenzionsa nei confronti dell'intimità poco mi scende.

Ciao.


----------



## Massone (28 Novembre 2011)

E' chiaro che per fare del buon sesso ci vuole forma fisica , desiderio una buona dose di concentrazione ,  tecnica di respirazione  e chiaramente  intesa con donna le scintille sono assicurate:upmi riferisco a quello etero)


----------



## Lostris (28 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Non credo fosse questo il senso del mio intervento: anzi, sono perfettamemte consapevole di quanto possa essere frustrante per una donna vivere un rapporto in cui ci siano problemi di intimità, ma vedo che anche tu ti poni nei confronti dell'argomento in maniera un pò risentita ed è proprio questo il punto. *Se un rapporto non funziona nell'intimità non è detto che le causa vadano sempre ascritte all'uomo, *non ti pare? *Non credi che un uomo, come dicevo nel mio intervento, vorrebbe vedere sempre soddisfatta la propria compagna*? Perchè dici che ad un uomo non interessi del piacere di quest'ultima? Se un uomo "fa cilecca" non pensi possa avere dei problemi? Se un uomo non fa in tempo nemmeno a permettere alla compagna di accorgersi che lo stanno facendo non pensi che un problema nella sua testa o nel suo fisico ci sia? Nel mio intervento spingevo ad affrontare la cosa in maniera meno superficiale, e, così come ha detto Sole nel suo intervento, ad affrontare la cosa insieme, tutto quì. Poi so bene che questi problemi spesso portano alla rottura delle relazioni ma, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, questi problemi sono già di loro spesso spie, indicatori, di rapporti già naufragati, e dunque sono spesso effetti e non cause, perchè non mi si venga a dire che se due si amano davvero ci si ponga reciprocamente con pretese quantitative in temini di ore, minuti e secondi........i romantici mi hanno insegnato e ripetuto che in amore ci si pone nei confronti dell'altro per dare senza la pretesa o l'aspettativa di ricevere qualcosa in cambio: vale anche per la sessualità?
> 
> Non è che io scenda dalla montagna con la piena: so bene di essere stato idealista nella chiusura del mio intervento ma sto fatto di porsi in maniera pretenzionsa nei confronti dell'intimità poco mi scende.
> 
> Ciao.


Ciao Astonished, non penso che Sbri si sia posta in termini assolutistici. Lei dice _molti_ uomini, non _tutti.
_Certamente quindi, come non si può _sempre_ imputare all'uomo le cause di un'intimità poco soddisfacente, non si può nemmeno pensare che un uomo voglia _sempre _vedere la propria compagna soddisfatta.

E purtroppo è così, ci sono degli uomini a cui non passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello la possibilità che quello che a letto vada bene a loro magari non vada altrettanto bene a lei. E se provi a dirglielo, apriti cielo.

Come ci sono delle donne che si aspettano tutto senza fare nulla, non sanno fare altro che lamentarsi e non si domandano se sia proprio il loro atteggiamento la prima causa della loro insoddisfazione.

E' normale che siano argomenti che più o meno in profondità toccano la sensibilità di tutti, qui non si colpevolizza un genere e non ci si pone in maniera pretenziosa, ma si portano le proprie esperienze e, a volte, è naturale che queste vengano 'caricate' delle emozioni, negative o positive, che le hanno accompagnate.

E' bellissimo quello che hai scritto, dare senza nessuna aspettativa.. più che un ideale.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ciao Astonished, non penso che Sbri si sia posta in termini assolutistici. Lei dice _molti_ uomini, non _tutti.
> _Certamente quindi, come non si può _sempre_ imputare all'uomo le cause di un'intimità poco soddisfacente, non si può nemmeno pensare che un uomo voglia _sempre _vedere la propria compagna soddisfatta.
> 
> E purtroppo è così, ci sono degli uomini a cui non passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello la possibilità che quello che a letto vada bene a loro magari non vada altrettanto bene a lei. E se provi a dirglielo, apriti cielo.
> ...


Volevo rispondere, ma hai già scritto tutto tu 

Quotone!!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ciao Astonished, non penso che Sbri si sia posta in termini assolutistici. Lei dice _molti_ uomini, non _tutti.
> _Certamente quindi, come non si può _sempre_ imputare all'uomo le cause di un'intimità poco soddisfacente, non si può nemmeno pensare che un uomo voglia _sempre _vedere la propria compagna soddisfatta.
> 
> E purtroppo è così, ci sono degli uomini a cui non passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello la possibilità che quello che a letto vada bene a loro magari non vada altrettanto bene a lei. E se provi a dirglielo, apriti cielo.
> ...


Ma tante volte lo dite...
Ma non si riesce a capire eh?
Prova a dirlo con parole diverse eh?
Meno difficili...
In certi momenti è difficile avere ancora tempo...per star lì a capire...
Sei lì...capisci...non sai bene cosa stai facendo...
Ma senti che lo devi fare per il suo bene...
Perchè la ami...no eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Non credo fosse questo il senso del mio intervento: anzi, sono perfettamemte consapevole di quanto possa essere frustrante per una donna vivere un rapporto in cui ci siano problemi di intimità, ma vedo che anche tu ti poni nei confronti dell'argomento in maniera un pò risentita ed è proprio questo il punto. Se un rapporto non funziona nell'intimità non è detto che le causa vadano sempre ascritte all'uomo, non ti pare? Non credi che un uomo, come dicevo nel mio intervento, vorrebbe vedere sempre soddisfatta la propria compagna? Perchè dici che ad un uomo non interessi del piacere di quest'ultima? Se un uomo "fa cilecca" non pensi possa avere dei problemi? Se un uomo non fa in tempo nemmeno a permettere alla compagna di accorgersi che lo stanno facendo non pensi che un problema nella sua testa o nel suo fisico ci sia? Nel mio intervento spingevo ad affrontare la cosa in maniera meno superficiale, e, così come ha detto Sole nel suo intervento, ad affrontare la cosa insieme, tutto quì. Poi so bene che questi problemi spesso portano alla rottura delle relazioni ma, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, questi problemi sono già di loro spesso spie, indicatori, di rapporti già naufragati, e dunque sono spesso effetti e non cause, perchè non mi si venga a dire che se due si amano davvero ci si ponga reciprocamente con pretese quantitative in temini di ore, minuti e secondi........i romantici mi hanno insegnato e ripetuto che in amore ci si pone nei confronti dell'altro per dare senza la pretesa o l'aspettativa di ricevere qualcosa in cambio: vale anche per la sessualità?
> 
> Non è che io scenda dalla montagna con la piena: so bene di essere stato idealista nella chiusura del mio intervento ma sto fatto di porsi in maniera pretenzionsa nei confronti dell'intimità poco mi scende.
> 
> Ciao.


ehm... non sono risentita... però... All'inizio della storia con mio marito, quando abbiamo provato a fare l'amore le prime volte... lui non ci riusciva. Troppa emozione, troppa paura di deludermi. La prima volta ha tirato fuori una scusa, la seconda anche, la terza l'ho costretto a parlarne,ho ammesso di essere molto emozionata anche io, abbiamo deciso che non era un problema, di lasciare che le cose succedessero. E' poi andato tutto bene, e ne abbiamo sempre sorriso insieme ricordando quel periodo, quando tremavamo come due foglie a ogni incontro. Ma non tutti gli uomini sono così: alcuni si trasformano, sai? Anche solo proporre qualcosa di diverso è mettere in discussione la loro virilità, sono loro che comandano in quel momento,forse hanno paura, una dannata paura di non essere all'altezza degli esseri mitologici che hanno visto nei filmetti, forse pensano che nell'atto sessuale la donna debbe essere sottomessa, ma ci sono un sacco di donne che non sanno neppure cos'è un'orgasmo, che fanno sesso soprattutto per non perdere il proprio partner, e non sto parlando di damine dell'ottocento, ti sto parlando di donne molto più giovani di me. Allora, se io, dopo aver conusciuto una buona intesa sessuale, mi trovassi con un uomo che non mi soddisfa, cercherei un modo intelligente  e divertente perchè il sesso sia piacevole per entrambi: ma se quell'uomo rifiutasse il problema, o come qualcuno arriva a fare, diventasse aggressivo per negarlo, io con quell'uomo non vorrei avere più rapporti. Perchè è la testa che conta, con la testa si instaura la complicità e si crea l'intesa, è il desiderio di rendersi felici a vicenda, con quello il modo si trova, sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... non sono risentita... però... All'inizio della storia con mio marito, quando abbiamo provato a fare l'amore le prime volte... lui non ci riusciva. Troppa emozione, troppa paura di deludermi. La prima volta ha tirato fuori una scusa, la seconda anche, la terza l'ho costretto a parlarne,ho ammesso di essere molto emozionata anche io, abbiamo deciso che non era un problema, di lasciare che le cose succedessero. E' poi andato tutto bene, e ne abbiamo sempre sorriso insieme ricordando quel periodo, quando tremavamo come due foglie a ogni incontro. Ma non tutti gli uomini sono così: alcuni si trasformano, sai? Anche solo proporre qualcosa di diverso è mettere in discussione la loro virilità, sono loro che comandano in quel momento,forse hanno paura, una dannata paura di non essere all'altezza degli esseri mitologici che hanno visto nei filmetti, forse pensano che nell'atto sessuale la donna debbe essere sottomessa, ma ci sono un sacco di donne che non sanno neppure cos'è un'orgasmo, che fanno sesso soprattutto per non perdere il proprio partner, e non sto parlando di damine dell'ottocento, ti sto parlando di donne molto più giovani di me. Allora, se io, dopo aver conusciuto una buona intesa sessuale, mi trovassi con un uomo che non mi soddisfa, cercherei un modo intelligente  e divertente perchè il sesso sia piacevole per entrambi: ma se quell'uomo rifiutasse il problema, o come qualcuno arriva a fare, diventasse aggressivo per negarlo, io con quell'uomo non vorrei avere più rapporti. Perchè è la testa che conta, con la testa si instaura la complicità e si crea l'intesa, è il desiderio di rendersi felici a vicenda, con quello il modo si trova, sempre.



Guarda come sono ridotto...penso di vivere dentro un filmeto polno...
AIUTATEMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Di notte mi sogno vagine gigantesche con i denti che mi assalgono e mi mordono tutto...
E mi dicono...noi siamo peggio dei Piranha...hai finito conte di giocattolare...ora paghi!...
Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono del parere che nel sesso non debbano esserci aspettative o pretese. Che il sesso sia un gioco da condividere e che, se uno dei due non si diverte, è perchè evidentemente non si funziona *insieme*.
> 
> Mio marito è un amante eccezionale, credo che non potrei desiderare di meglio, eppure io sono riuscita a divertirmi perfino con uomini con problemi di erezione. Sdrammatizzando, giocando, usando l'ironia e un po' di complicità. Insomma, se la base affettiva c'è, il sesso funziona di conseguenza. E i problemi si risolvono.
> 
> Trovo che i commenti di certe donne sulle prestazioni carenti dei propri mariti/fidanzati siano non solo di pessimo gusto, ma anche piuttosto sterili.


Straquoto! :up::up::up::up:


----------



## astonished (28 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... non sono risentita... però... All'inizio della storia con mio marito, quando abbiamo provato a fare l'amore le prime volte... lui non ci riusciva. Troppa emozione, troppa paura di deludermi. La prima volta ha tirato fuori una scusa, la seconda anche, la terza l'ho costretto a parlarne,ho ammesso di essere molto emozionata anche io, abbiamo deciso che non era un problema, di lasciare che le cose succedessero. E' poi andato tutto bene, e ne abbiamo sempre sorriso insieme ricordando quel periodo, quando tremavamo come due foglie a ogni incontro. Ma non tutti gli uomini sono così: alcuni si trasformano, sai? Anche solo proporre qualcosa di diverso è mettere in discussione la loro virilità, sono loro che comandano in quel momento,forse hanno paura, una dannata paura di non essere all'altezza degli esseri mitologici che hanno visto nei filmetti, forse pensano che nell'atto sessuale la donna debbe essere sottomessa, ma ci sono un sacco di donne che non sanno neppure cos'è un'orgasmo, che fanno sesso soprattutto per non perdere il proprio partner, e non sto parlando di damine dell'ottocento, ti sto parlando di donne molto più giovani di me. Allora, se io, dopo aver conusciuto una buona intesa sessuale, mi trovassi con un uomo che non mi soddisfa, cercherei un modo intelligente  e divertente perchè il sesso sia piacevole per entrambi: ma se quell'uomo rifiutasse il problema, o come qualcuno arriva a fare, diventasse aggressivo per negarlo, io con quell'uomo non vorrei avere più rapporti. Perchè è la testa che conta, con la testa si instaura la complicità e si crea l'intesa, è il desiderio di rendersi felici a vicenda, con quello il modo si trova, sempre.



Ciao,
guarda che la pensiamo esattamente allo stesso modo, fosre sono stato io a fraintender e,visto che ne hai parlato con tuo marito, sai meglio di me che su questi argomenti gli uomini si sentono, oggi più che mai, sotto pressione, sotto osservazione, più da se stessi, forse, che dalle compagne e questo perchè spesso si fa riferimento al modello del "maschio vincente"  quello che vince anche tra le lenzuola, bisogna essere infallibili anche lì e dunque anche la camera da letto diventa un banco di prova quando invece dovrebbe essere il posto in cui l'uno si abbandona all'altra vicendevolemente.......se a tutto questo ci aggiungi il carico di stress che spesso ci si porta dietro dati dai tanti impegni del quotidiano poi si fanno le frittate, eppure malriuscite.

:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> guarda che la pensiamo esattamente allo stesso modo, fosre sono stato io a fraintender e,visto che ne hai parlato con tuo marito, sai meglio di me che su questi argomenti gli uomini si sentono, oggi più che mai, sotto pressione, sotto osservazione, più da se stessi, forse, che dalle compagne e questo perchè spesso si fa riferimento al modello del "maschio vincente" quello che vince anche tra le lenzuola, bisogna essere infallibili anche lì e dunque anche la camera da letto diventa un banco di prova quando invece dovrebbe essere il posto in cui l'uno si abbandona all'altra vicendevolemente.......se a tutto questo ci aggiungi il carico di stress che spesso ci si porta dietro dati dai tanti impegni del quotidiano poi si fanno le frittate, eppure malriuscite.
> 
> :up:


Maschi vincenti... tutti chiacchere e distintivo. Preferisco i maschi veri, quelli che non hanno paura di mostrarsi come sono e riescono anche a farmi ridere.:up:


----------



## Sole (28 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io penso, anzi ne sono sicura, che ci siano molti, moltissimi uomini ai quali del piacere della propria compagna non interessa assolutamente nulla, perseguono solo il proprio. Alcuni sono velocisti, altri martellatori, io so che quando ero giovane avevo paura di fare sesso sentendo i racconti delle amiche più grandi. Ti dirò di più: una mia amica si lamentò con il fidanzato, lui le disse che era una puttana ninfomane. Rimosso il problema, la donna non ha diritto al piacere, se crede di averne diritto, la si fa sentire un essere immondo così non parlerà alle amiche di quando non ha fatto in tempo neanche a togliersi i pantaloni. Non c'è maturità che tenga di fronte ad una simile frustrazione.


Ho capito Sbriciolata, ma qui stai parlando dell'uomo delle caverne, io mi riferisco a rapporti di coppia tra persone normali. Se un uomo pensa che una donna non abbia diritto al piacere lo mando a cagare senza nemmeno prendermi la briga di togliermi le mutande!

Io stavo parlando di uomini che magari vivono il sesso con poco entusiasmo e che, forse, per insicurezza, non si sentono in grado di soddisfare la propria compagna... e ribadisco che, per me, si tratta di un problema di coppia.

Quando ero ragazza, l'ho già scritto, mi è capitato un tipo con cui non riuscivo a lasciarmi andare e mi aveva etichettata come frigida. Insomma, qualche mese dopo con mio marito sembravo una pornodiva... come mai? Io credo che fosse perchè tra noi due non esisteva feeling, non c'era sintonia, comunicazione.
Con mio marito a letto ho sempre parlato: gli dico cosa mi piace, cosa vorrei, chiedo, rido, discuto... insomma, siamo una coppia che a letto funziona.

E ripeto, mi è capitato anche di stare con uomini poco prestanti e un po' imbranati e il piacere me lo sono andata a cercare, li ho guidati io... e credimi, alla fine dell'ambaradan si sentivano bene, soddisfatti, come me.
Aspettarsi le cose che piovono da cielo pensando che l'altro non sia all'altezza non mi sembra il modo per risolvere i problemi. Se poi ci si aggiunge il tradimento, diventa davvero un'impresa impossibile. Questi mariti si beccano le corna e pure le lamentele perchè non sono abbastanza prestanti... mah. A me sembra paradossale.


----------



## astonished (28 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito Sbriciolata, ma qui stai parlando dell'uomo delle caverne, io mi riferisco a rapporti di coppia tra persone normali. Se un uomo pensa che una donna non abbia diritto al piacere lo mando a cagare senza nemmeno prendermi la briga di togliermi le mutande!
> 
> Io stavo parlando di uomini che magari vivono il sesso con poco entusiasmo e che, forse, per insicurezza, non si sentono in grado di soddisfare la propria compagna... e ribadisco che, per me, si tratta di un problema di coppia.
> 
> ...


Ti riquoto non potendoti dare di nuovo l'approvazione :up:


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito Sbriciolata, ma qui stai parlando dell'uomo delle caverne, io mi riferisco a rapporti di coppia tra persone normali. Se un uomo pensa che una donna non abbia diritto al piacere lo mando a cagare senza nemmeno prendermi la briga di togliermi le mutande!
> 
> Io stavo parlando di uomini che magari vivono il sesso con poco entusiasmo e che, forse, per insicurezza, non si sentono in grado di soddisfare la propria compagna... e ribadisco che, per me, si tratta di un problema di coppia.
> 
> ...


Quoto e approvo!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> E' chiaro che per fare del buon sesso ci vuole forma fisica , desiderio una buona dose di concentrazione , tecnica di respirazione e chiaramente intesa con donna le scintille sono assicurate:upmi riferisco a quello etero)



concordo.infatti sono rimasto molto perplesso sentendomi dire da una donna,che con l'ex fidanzato,parliamo di storia durata ben 3 anni spesso abbia finto........sapevo ovviamente di queste cose..ma come e'possibile??un'uomo non riesca a portare all'orgasmo,attenzione non l'amante che e'diverso,ma la fidanzata.....incredibile


----------



## Sole (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo.infatti sono rimasto molto perplesso sentendomi dire da una donna,che con l'ex fidanzato,parliamo di storia durata ben 3 anni *spesso abbia finto*........sapevo ovviamente di queste cose..ma come e'possibile??un'uomo non riesca a portare all'orgasmo,attenzione non l'amante che e'diverso,ma la fidanzata.....incredibile


Ma se invece di fingere questa tizia avesse parlato? Non è difficile eh... basta aprire la bocca e articolare suoni che abbiano un senso... sicuramente è più facile che simulare un orgasmo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se invece di fingere questa tizia avesse parlato? Non è difficile eh... basta aprire la bocca e articolare suoni che abbiano un senso... sicuramente è più facile che simulare un orgasmo!


Forse pensava di essere lei incapace di provare piacere, pensava di avere qualcosa che non andava... comunque sono d'accordo con te, parlando, la maggior parte delle volte, i problemi si risolvono.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forse pensava di essere lei incapace di provare piacere, pensava di avere qualcosa che non andava... comunque sono d'accordo con te, parlando, la maggior parte delle volte, i problemi si risolvono.


era una conversazione al cell...quando la vedo approfondisco,mi interessa sapere..sinceramente speravo fossero leggende metropolitane,,,tipo quando ero piccolo sentire la terribile parola...frigida...chissa'che pensavo.
Io comunque credo che fosse motlo invornito il tipo,perche'facevo zero preliminari,ed in piu'era coniglio...non se se mi spiego.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Novembre 2011)

sì a un mix ben miscelato tra quello che dice sbriciolata e quello che dice astonished.

Cmq uomini delle caverne ne circolano tranquillamente oggi, in abbondanza 
E se sei un minimo in calo di autostima o sicurezza di te, te li becchi tutti, ti si fiondano addosso come mosche sulla ... 

Uomini che sotto sotto vedono la donna non come una compagna ma come una inferiore. O come proprietà -e sono gli stessi che ammazzano la donna che li lascia-
E usano il sesso come sfogo personale o addirittura come segno di possesso o anche come punizione.
E non sto parlando di stupri, che per quanto orribili sono "semplici".

Insomma, io un pò della feccia dell'animo maschile me la sono passata, e per quanto io veda in giro tante coppiette "normali", anche queste bestie -che magari poi si comporteranno bene con qualcuna che gli tenga testa? chissà... cmq, anche queste bestie travestite da normali uomini sono normali. 

Che poi siano in realtà esseri insicuri che hanno bisogno etc etc, se ne può parlare. Ma non mi cambia molto se mi lascia lì a gambe aperte dopo avermi usato, si alza e se ne va senza dire una parola nè degnare di uno sguardo quella che ormai è solo un'altra troia.


----------



## astonished (28 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> sì a un mix ben miscelato tra quello che dice sbriciolata e quello che dice astonished.
> 
> Cmq uomini delle caverne ne circolano tranquillamente oggi, in abbondanza
> E se sei un minimo in calo di autostima o sicurezza di te, te li becchi tutti, ti si fiondano addosso come mosche sulla ...
> ...


Quelli che hai descritto non sono uomini, sono vermi: ce ne sono in giro, non lo metto in dubbio, ma al pari di questi ci sono tante donne che fanno altrettanto, parlo per esperienza, gente che chiaramente vuole venire con Te solo per scoparti (questo è il temine giusto, altrimenti non l'avrei usato) e poi sotto sotto di te gliene frega meno di niente. Questa è gente che ragiona per stereotipi, per schemi, gente rozza, gente con problemi, non vanno giustificati questi qui, uomini e donne, questi vanno emarginati, tenuti alla larga una volta tanati, ma per tanti come questi ce ne sono altri che loro malgrado possono avere problemi veri, che vanno a toccare le corde più profonde dell'intimità; per questi ultimi, uomini e donne, il discosro cambia,ed io mi riferivo a questi non ai primi. Capiamoci bene: puoi anche venire da me e dirmi "scopiamo e basta", se mi sta bene e se mi stai bene dico "ok, di esercizio fisico si tratta, salto la palestra e vengo con te....." ma questo non vale quando di mezzo ci sono i sentimenti ed io devo confessarti che non riesco a scindere le due cose, sarò forse antiquato manon concepisco un rapporto fatto di solo sesso, non concepisco un rapporto in cui non possa lasciarmi andare alla mia donna e dirle quanto mi piace, quanto la stimo, quanto la amo, non ci risucirei a dirlo se non lo provo, nemmeno sforzandomi, mi sentirei una merda e non concepisco un rapporto che finisca nel silenzio senza una parola che esca dall'anima,  per questo continuo a preferire farmi una lunga corsa se devo sfogarmi o una seduta in palestra........


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Quelli che hai descritto non sono uomini, sono vermi: ce ne sono in giro, non lo metto in dubbio, ma al pari di questi ci sono tante donne che fanno altrettanto, parlo per esperienza, gente che chiaramente vuole venire con Te solo per scoparti (questo è il temine giusto, altrimenti non l'avrei usato) e poi sotto sotto di te gliene frega meno di niente. Questa è gente che ragiona per stereotipi, per schemi, gente rozza, gente con problemi, non vanno giustificati questi qui, uomini e donne, questi vanno emarginati, tenuti alla larga una volta tanati, ma per tanti come questi ce ne sono altri che loro malgrado possono avere problemi veri, che vanno a toccare le corde più profonde dell'intimità; per questi ultimi, uomini e donne, il discosro cambia,ed io mi riferivo a questi non ai primi. Capiamoci bene: puoi anche venire da me e dirmi "scopiamo e basta", se mi sta bene e se mi stai bene dico "ok, di esercizio fisico si tratta, salto la palestra e vengo con te....." ma questo non vale quando di mezzo ci sono i sentimenti ed io devo confessarti che non riesco a scindere le due cose, sarò forse antiquato manon concepisco un rapporto fatto di solo sesso, non concepisco un rapporto in cui non possa lasciarmi andare alla mia donna e dirle quanto mi piace, quanto la stimo, quanto la amo, non ci risucirei a dirlo se non lo provo, nemmeno sforzandomi, mi sentirei una merda e non concepisco un rapporto che finisca nel silenzio senza una parola che esca dall'anima,  per questo continuo a preferire farmi una lunga corsa se devo sfogarmi o una seduta in palestra........


Ho sempre apprezzato molto e i tuoi scritti e i tuoi pensieri. 
Credimi, a parte i vermi patenti, ce ne sono molti silenti, e si rivelano tali solo in seguito. E proprio nel rapporto mettono in atto una visione del sesso che è di puro dominio, egoistico, brutto, sporco.
E questo perchè non di rapporto a due si tratta, ma appunto di possesso.
E sì, sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto -l'ho confermato pure prima- esistono eccome uomini i cui sentimenti vengono spiaccicati, la cui sensibilità viene maciullata con carichi improponibili.

ma anche del tipo che dico io ce ne sono. Tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> sì a un mix ben miscelato tra quello che dice sbriciolata e quello che dice astonished.
> 
> Cmq uomini delle caverne ne circolano tranquillamente oggi, in abbondanza
> E se sei un minimo in calo di autostima o sicurezza di te, te li becchi tutti, ti si fiondano addosso come mosche sulla ...
> ...


scusa , posso capire che ti succeda una volta...ma quei tipi sono facilmente riconoscibili e si comportano esattamente come tu gli permetti di farlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa , posso capire che ti succeda una volta...ma quei tipi sono facilmente riconoscibili e si comportano esattamente come tu gli permetti di farlo.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo che si comportano come tu gli permetti di farlo. E in effetti, non riesco ad avercela davvero con qualcuno che mi ha utilizzato come lo zerbino che ero.
Che siano riconoscibili, bisogna vedere. In condizioni normali, certo.
In condizioni di disistima e bisogno, no.

lunga da raccontare lasciamo perdere


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo che si comportano come tu gli permetti di farlo. E in effetti, non riesco ad avercela davvero con qualcuno che mi ha utilizzato come lo zerbino che ero.
> Che siano riconoscibili, bisogna vedere. In condizioni normali, certo.
> In condizioni di disistima e bisogno, no.
> 
> lunga da raccontare lasciamo perdere


rimanendo nella generalizzazione pensa che quegli stessi uomini con altre donne diventano a loro volta zerbini.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimanendo nella generalizzazione pensa che quegli stessi uomini con altre donne diventano a loro volta zerbini.


Maybe.
Sai, non è che mi cambi molto però...

Meglio cambiare io direttamente


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Maybe.
> Sai, non è che mi cambi molto però...
> 
> Meglio cambiare io direttamente


 puoi scommetterci le mutandine


----------

